# ^ < v



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I remember seeing this done on another forum awhile back. The rules are you post one thing about the above person, one about yourself and a guess or something about the next person.

^ No one is above me

< Loves Eggrolls.

v Most likley a Premium member


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

^ Totally knows the greatness of Paul Birchill.

< Is totally rich.

v Is probably a jobber.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*oh :$

^ owns

< owns

v probably doesn't own as much as me or KIF.*


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

^ lies.

< takes a while to find the '^' button.

v could probably find the '^' button quicker than me.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

^ hey 

< is uploading George Carlin

v Probably a Top Gear Fan


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

^ Slipped by my TTT radar and totally guessed wrong.

< Is still rich.

V Is probably broke.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

^ :cuss: 

< Is listening to Papa Roach

v Watches wrestling


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

^From the UK  

< Is Playing SVR 09

V Posts In the TTT Thread


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

^ 

< Is uploading some George Carlin (Y)

v A Student in some way


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

^Is correct  

<Looking for music to download

V Has bought a membership :side:


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

^Not better than me

<Better than you 

V Not better than me either


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

^
Is a Orton fan, which is awesome.

< Is also a Orton fan.

V 
will probably be a Orton fan to, because everyone likes Orton.


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

^Semi-True :$

< Watching The Angry Video Game Nerd vs The Nostalgia Critic.

V Probably knows who the AVGN or NC is.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

^Fellow New Yorker (Y)

< Litters 

V Most likely someone who will insult me while posting about the person above them.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*^ *Quite the Lad.

*<* Uber BabyFace. Uber Over.

*v* Has probably infringed on one of my gimmicks before :side:


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

^
Is a impressive banner maker

< Doesnt know if he has infringed on your gimmicks. < Didnt know you had a gimmick lol.

^ Is probably from somewhere in Europe.


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

^Fellow Edgehead

< Loves the New Smackdown Game, even without GM Mode

V Probably likes the new SD game as well.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

^ Epitomises Awesomness!
< Hasn't played the new SDvs.R yet 
v Probably has a gif in his/her sig.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

^ 
Is from Australia. One of my buddies lives in Australia (random lol).

< Doesnt have a gif in his sig.

V probably has a banner in his/her sig.


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

^ Is Right and is also the epitome of Awesomeness

< Listening To Bloodhound Gang

V Probably wants to see some Major Boobage right now.

Edit: Thought i was under 'Copta... and that didn't sound right :side:


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

^ Is right .
< Is over £14000 in debt .
v Has never heard of the place "Darfield" before (where I live).


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

^ Is right, I havent heard of it 

> Thinks this thread is a good idea.

V 
Probably thinks this thread is a good idea also.


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

^ Also thinks this is a good thread

< Marks for Maryse

v Should also mark for Maryse


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

^ Marks for Maryse

> Also marks for his fellow Canadian, Maryse.

V 
Probably likes Maryse also.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

^ Writes a BTB :side:

< Finally got his 360 repaired.

v Probably Marks for power rangers


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

^
Is my BTB partner 

> Is bored.

V 
Is probably having more fun then me right now.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

^ Power What?  EDIT: Yes, I probably am 

< Runs TTT :side:

v Probably disagrees with the fact that I run TTT.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^Is Online 
< Watching South Park
v Knows i posted above them :side:


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

^ Loves divas

< Loves Kurt Angle/Edge

v Loves Sharkboy


----------



## Jigsaw (Apr 27, 2008)

^ Is an idiot

< Likes cheese

v Will also like cheese


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*^* Marks for a jobber

*<* Proud Aussie! 

*v* Is uncool unless he/she/it doesn't enjoy Depeche Mode. :side:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

^ Is a Jobber

< Isn't a Jobber

V Is a jobber, but not as much so as Roflcopta (Unless Roflcopta is the next poster, in which case... JOBBER!).


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*^ *Should stop calling people who are clearly not jobbers, jobbers, and get his ass into TTT.

*< *Would propel himself to stardom by pinning, Seb. You'd put me over, bitch 

*v * Is awesome. Unless it's Seb. In which case, you're mildly epic.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Realizes that I totally reek of awesomeness

< Cofee drinker

v Hates Vince Russo?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

^Is almost as great as me.

< Is great.

v Isn't as great as me.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ UFC Fan

< UFC Fan

V Prob not a UFC fan


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

^ UFC Fan

< UFC Fan

V Prob not a UFC fan


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Trish Fan
< Trish Fan
v More than likely a Trish fan as well


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

^ Has nice avy/sig all the time and you're right

< Likes Coen Brothers

v Is not fond of Coen Brothers


----------



## Team Technical (Apr 27, 2007)

^ Loves Randy Orton

< Is looking forward to the weekend

v Tries to be a smartass


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

*^* Is epic. I didn't say failure, did I? Peace.

*<* Is tired and heads to redtube.

*v* Has a closet full of skeletons.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

^May Be right :side:

< Has got a big headache :no:

V probably hates Cena


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^Candice Mark
< Bigger Candice Mark
v is Probably online.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

^ Changes his/her (?) sig way too often. Sorry  

< Will now end his semi-daily Wordgames-spamming.

v Propably is a fan of Highschool Musical... *sigh*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Im not a fan of HSM 
< Is Watching Family Guy
v Might be a fan of Family Guy


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

^ Made Me a Candice Mark :side:

< Is waiting for family guy to come on 

V Hates the Jonas Brothers


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Hates The Jonas Brothers
< Also hates The Jonas Bros
v Might like South Park


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

▲ Guessed right

◄ Just got Call of Duty WaW today

▼ Will post below me


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*^ Should do my bannah request

< Is desperatly close to a 6 figure rep total.

V Should also do my bannah request*


----------



## Jigsaw (Apr 27, 2008)

^ Likes Seabs

< Doesn't like Seabs

v Will most likely like Seabs


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Carlito Fan
< Secretly Loves The Red Stuff
v Rep Whore :side:


----------



## THEHIPPIE89 (Oct 30, 2007)

^Loves Ashley
<Is not an actual Hippie
v Has more credits than me


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ All caps in his name, what kind of loser does that?
< :$
V Is probbly one of my peeps


----------



## dodgeball64 (Jun 13, 2005)

^ Is My Peepmaster
< Likes Mitch Hedberg
V Either Loves me, hates me, or doesn't know me.


----------



## THEHIPPIE89 (Oct 30, 2007)

^ Likes Mitch Hedberg
< Name is in all caps because caps lock was on when i made my account
v doesn't know me


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Will be waiting a long time for a Burke Return :$
< Waiting for TNA to come on
v Might also be waiting for Impact


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

^
Trish, Candice and Ashley fan.

> Only a Trish fan (Out of those three)

V 
Probably doesnt like Ashley either.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Punk fan :no:
< Not a Punk and never will be 
v Knows that Punk Sucks


----------



## dodgeball64 (Jun 13, 2005)

^ knows punk sucks
< Is waiting for iMPACT
V Is not waitign for iMPACT


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

^ Is waiting for impact and is right.
< Isnt waiting for iMPACT
V Is not waiting for iMPACT


----------



## THEHIPPIE89 (Oct 30, 2007)

^ Isn't waiting for Impact
< Actually is waiting for Impact
V might be waiting for impact also.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^Is Incorrect, Im watching CSI which is before Impact 
<Watching CSI
vIs Online...


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Knows TNA Is Awesome

< Listening to Eddie Guererro's Gangsta Lane theme, sadly he never will get to use this one 

V Might also miss Eddie


----------



## THEHIPPIE89 (Oct 30, 2007)

^Is right.
<Is missing Eddie Guererro
V Might also miss eddie


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

^ Is missing Eddie

< Is also missing Eddie

V Is definetly missing Eddie also (C'mon everyone misses Eddie, he was amazing)


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Viva La Raza

< Has an X on each hand (No lie) for Straight Edge

V Prob not straight edge, if so... IM BETTER THAN YOU!


----------



## THEHIPPIE89 (Oct 30, 2007)

^ is staright edge
< Is also staright edge
V is prob not straight edge


----------



## dodgeball64 (Jun 13, 2005)

^ Thinks I'm not straight edge
< Is not straight edge
V is a **** sapien


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Likes great comedians, but where is Sam Kinison on your list? 

< Loves Sam Kinison, John Candy, John Belushi, and Chris Farley, all RIP

V May not know most of the people I listed


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Thinks Gail is the Next Womens Champ 
< Making a Beautiful People Banner atm
v Is Below Me....


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*^* Is correct. What a f***ing surprise 

*<* Is Straightedge. Ergo, I'm better than you.

*v* Probably a WF Legend.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Is Correct 
< Is a Legendary Poster
v Wants to be like me Someday :side:


----------



## THEHIPPIE89 (Oct 30, 2007)

^ is correct
< Wants to be excatly like stratus.
V Is probably watching TNA


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

^ Is incorrect

< Has a hangover

V Loves rep :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Has my Favorite Actress in his sig 
< Watching Impact
v Is More than likely online


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is Canadian

< Only wishes he was

V Has probobly posted in this thread before


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

^ Is incorrect

< I'm getting tired of having divas/knockouts in my sig.

V Probably just woke up not to long ago


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

^ Is also incorrect.

< Is looking forward to the summer.

V Will question their sexuality.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

^ Is also incorrect

< Watching the cricket

V Is probably not watching the cricket


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

^ Is ALSO incorrect

< Watching TNA and it makes me never want to watch it again.

V Has realised the Aussies are on a downward spiral (cricket)


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

^ Knows that the Aussies got bent over and raped in the cricket :side:

< Also knows that the Aussies got bent over and raped in the cricket :side:

V Now knows that the Aussies got bent over and raped in the cricket :side:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Alex Shelly

< Likes Alex Shelly

V Better like Alex Shelly


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

^ Is right.

< Probably should go to sleep.

V Might be listening to music.


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

^ Likes MEM

< Watching SD

V Posting in here


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Is Online
< Just Woke up
v Might have just woke up too


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

^ Loves divas

< Watching TNA

v Watching WWE


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Bret Hart fan
< Also a Bret Hart Fan
v Might have liked Haas' Impersonation of Hart.


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

^ Just green repped me

< Didn't like Haas's impression of Hart

v Marked out for Hart's music?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Yes
< Is an Aussie
v Posted Below Me...


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

^ Has Jennifer Ellison in his sig
< Is really hungover, but amused by this thread
v Has probably posted here longer than me


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

^ IS A MODERATOR~!

< Is tired and hungover too

V likes wrestling?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Likes Yoshi
< Fan of the Mario Games
v Is Online


----------



## Jigsaw (Apr 27, 2008)

^ Is incorrect :side:

< Likes the above posters avy

V Will also like it.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Carlito fan
< Carlito fan
v Is also a Carlito fan


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Knows Carlito is cool but Team 3D > The Colons and all teams in wrestling.

< Will watch Smackdown!

V May also be watchimng Smackdown! tonight


----------



## Richard Flair (Feb 23, 2008)

^ Is correct in the assumption I will be watching Smackdown, I need my weekly dose of Maria

< Playing Call of Duty: World at War

V Is cooler than JiGSaW (well that wouldn't be hard :side


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Knows I think *Maria for Divas champion*

< Thinks *Maria for Divas champion*

V Prob doesn't agree


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

^ Likes Maria.
< Wants to curb this diva talk before the thread becomes AYT v2.
v Is less awesome than Jack Bauer.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

^is looking for a new banner

< Is tired 

V Probably is not as tired as me


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

^ is tired.

< has the hiccups.

V Should like Mickie James.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

^ is a fan of the overrated Steelers.

< Knows ways too much.

V Wishes they were me.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

^ Thinks people wanna be like him 

< Knows more than KIF

v is Gay .. THREAD KILLER.

scratch that ..

v Showers everyday (I hope so).


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

^ Knows less than KIF

< Is totally bangin' and big time

V Is probably not totally bangin' and big time


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

^ knows that I know more than KIF who knows more than you 

< Knows more than that jobber Sticksy 

v thinks Sticksy is a jobber.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

^ Is lying

< Wishing it would stop raining

V Is a jobber


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Jobber
< Not a Jobber
v Jobber :side:


----------



## Starrcade (Oct 21, 2008)

^ Ellison lover
< Getting over
v ****


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^Is Online
< Is Bored
v May be waiting for SD to come on.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

^ Thinks Candice sucks.

< Thinks Candice sucks.

v Better think Candice suck or else the entire forum will be pissed off.


----------



## Kibondo (Mar 16, 2007)

^ Thinks Candice sucks.

< Does not have a firm opinion on whether candice sucks or not.

v Is most likely awesome.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Knows Candice > All 
< Also Knows that Candice OWNS all the other divas 
v Knows that The Steelers Suck


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

^Thinks Candice owns all the divas :lmao 

<Knows That there are a lot of divas better than candice :agree:

V Probably thinks the same as me


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Knows that Candice is Greatness
< Also Knows that ^
v Knows that Candice should be Womens Champ


----------



## Kibondo (Mar 16, 2007)

^ Is nutty.
< Is not as nutty as he could be, for the time being.
v Is a nut.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

^Wrong 

<Is far from a nut

V Definitely Nuttier than me


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

^ Was quicker than me.

< Goes sleepidysleep now.

v Propably loves McQueen.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Is Not a Premium Member
< Is Watching Family Guy
v Is Online...


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

^Says Angelina should be the knockout champs 

< Needs to get some sleep 

V Enjoys posting in word games


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Likes Melina, must be smart

< Is watching Redemption Song

V Probobly not from PA


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^Is Correct
< Lives close to PA
v Is Online


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

^ Loves Angelina Love
< LOves Angelina Love
v Loves Angelina Love


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Loves Mandy Moore
< Owns 2 Mandy Moore Cds 
v Might be a Mandy fan :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

^ Loves Melina More then Life
< Is Drinking Hot Chocolate
v Likes Me


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Mandy fanatic
< Watching Smackdown
v Might also be watching SD


----------



## dodgeball64 (Jun 13, 2005)

^ Is Incorrect
< Is watching ECW: One Night Stand (Super Crazy FTW!)
V Is a Super Crazy Mark also


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Is Incorrect
< Upset that Maria lost :no:
v May be watching SD


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*^* AYT Poster :no:
*<* Is more extreme than Jeff's Facepaint
*v* Probably a wife/fiance/girlfriend/sister/mother beater :side:


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

^ Is generous

< Is not

v Most likely isn't


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*^* Was right, then right, then wrong 

*<* Is lurking in TTT waiting for someone to post :side:

*v* Probably won't know what my usertitle means.....


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

^Is correct :$

<Is Watching Wrestlemania 24 

V Should buy me a membership :side:


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

^ no way 
< is gonna go bowling
v may not be going bowling as regular as I do


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

^Refused to buy me a membership 

< Doesn't go bowling regularly 

V Probably a Cena Hater


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

^ Cena Fan
< Is Online
v Should Give Me Edvice On A New Game To Get For PS3


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Get Mortal Kombat vs DC Universe on the 16th. Looks incredible 
< Is buying MK vs DC, SVR09, GH World Tour and Little Big Planet this month
v Might have a PS3


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

^ Jobs to me.

< Has all the 'Next Gen' Consoles, plus a handfull of others 

v Probably doesn't appreciate Jeff Hardy's promo on SD as much as me


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

^ Has a cool Kozlov avy
< Is playing FM09
v Doesn't have FM09


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Likes Randy BOREton 
< Anti-Orton
v Is Anti-Orton as well :side:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Uh.. no 

< Knows Maria should have won

V Also knows Maria > Mcool


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Wanted Maria to win.
< Knows Maryse should be the champion.
V Might like Maryse


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Correct, Maryse is awesome. I dunno why she never got another shot after she defeated Mcool that one week on ECW.

< Watching Beavis and Butt-Head episodes

V Might like Beavis and Butt-Head


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

^ Tight Sig
< Does like Beavis and Butt-Head
v Isn't a Punk mark


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

^ Is correct

< Is watching Porto game

v should know that Orton rules


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Knows that Orton Sucks :agree:
< Knows that Punk Sucks :side:
v Thinks that Orton/Punk Monday night will be a Borefest


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

^ No way, Orton > All 
< Is downloading every damn PPV of 2000
v May also enjoy looking back at the attitude era


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

^Knows that the attitude era owns 

<Also knows that the attitude era was a great era 

V thinks the attitude era was better than the current era :side:


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

^ Of course
< Has a sore throat
v May not have a sore throat


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is sort of wrong

< Had a sore throat this morning

V Knows that I am Straight Edge XXX


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

^ Is correct
< Is Melina biggest mark in the world.
v Better be a Melina fan or I will be upset.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Is a Melina fan.
< Also a Melina fan.
V Might like Melina.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ You Know It

< Listening to All Time Low

V Not the original thread starter


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

^ Is correct and also likes Big Lebowski 
< Likes Big Lebowski
v May like Big Lebowski


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Knows Big Lebowski is an awesome film "Donnie Your out of you element"

< Likes to bowl

V May also like to bowl


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Jillian fan
< Also a Jillian fan
v is Online


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is awesome

< is bored

V May also be bored


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Knows im Bored
< Worked 10hrs tonight and very tired
v Is Below Me :side:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Likes This thread

< Brought this thread back to WF

V Obviously likes this thread too


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Likes This Thread
< Watching The Break up
v Is Online


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Likes The Amazing Fire Crotch Hemme

< Will download UFC 91

V May like UFC


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ UFC Fan
< Owns 5 UFC dvds 
v Might also like UFC


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

^ Is correct

< Is tired

V Is posting below me :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Is Offline
< Is awake at 4am for some reason 
v Might be tired


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

^ Is correct
< Has had a shit night (sore throats)
v Is not from UK


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Knows that Orton Sucks 
< Knows that Orton Really Really Sucks 
v Agrees with me :side:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Will prob not like RAW tonight

< Will enjoy Orton VS Punk

V Might be Stratus again


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

^ Gail Kim...
< Bret Hart
v Maryse?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Yeah her too

< Downloading UFC 91

V Might have a piercing


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

^ Guessed wrong

< Will probably guess wrong

v Is a cat playing with a furball


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Has the MOTY for WWE in his signature

< Thinks HBK/Y2J ladder match is MOTY

V Probobly doesn't


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

^ Doesn't have Jericho|Shawn rated higher than me

< Bunked school today

v Is probably PHANTASY


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Knows I wish I could skip school

< Is going to school soon

V Prob an FMA fan with HBK/Y2J in his sig who bunked school today


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

^ Is not a cat playing with a furball, atleast I assume not

< Needs to buy more beer

v Is a vampire


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Again, I wish vampires rule

< Is straight Edge

V Likes beer


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

^ Yep

< Is Watching His Frav Porn Star In Action Alexis "The Great" Texas

V Will Love Cena To Win At SS. :no:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

^ Nah, Jericho's far too righteous

< Lazy as hell

v Not as lazy as me


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

^ Is Using A Gif I Made

< Listening To Lil Wayne Mixtapes

V Wants To Put Me In Their Post In The Member Love Thread


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

^ Needs a banner made
< Hates Lil' Wayne
v Also hates Lil' Wayne


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Punk fan :no:
< Punk Hater :agree:
v Knows that Punk sucks :side:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Knows "Egypt Central" kick ass

< Playing Final Fantasy 4

V Might like the FF games and/or the band Egypt Central


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Knows i dont like FF Games 
< Playing SVR09
v Might own SVR09


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Correct

< Likes Candice

V Might like Candice


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Is Very Correct 
< #1 Candice Mark on WF :$
v Loves Candice too


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

^ Ugh, no

< Is reading Bresingr

v Has no idea about the awesomeness of Volk Han


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

^ is smart for not being a candice mark
<Doesn't know about the awesomeness of Volk Han
v Doesn't know either.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Knows that Punk/Orton tonight will be a Borefest
< Anti Punk and Orton
v Might also be Anti Punk


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

^ Not really, also knows that Orton rules 
< Has sore throat still
v Has got SvR09


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Is Correct, I just got it today 
< Knows that Orton Sucks :agree:
v Might have SVR09 also


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Right

< Downloaded a torrent with all B&B episodes (Not all of them are released on DVD so in order to get all of them I had to get the torrent)

V Might have a cat


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Likes Beavis and Butthead
< Has seen Every Episode of Beavis and Butthead, Owns all the DVDs and The Do America Movie 
v Might like Beavis and Butthead too.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ If you watch the videod, Should know I love it when they watch _grim reaper_ videos, the stuff they say about them is classic. "hes got a bloated face like when you eat too many of those urinel mints" lol

< Is leaving school

V Is a loser


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

^ Is right
<is a loser
v is less of a loser than I am


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Knows that Everyone in the WWE > Punk 
< Not a Punk fan
v Hopes Punk/Orton ends quickly


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

^Actually i hope they have a 20 min + match just for you 

<Is waiting for Raw to start

V Probably waiting for Raw to start as well


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Candice Lover :side:
< Is about to Fall asleep during Punk/Orton 
v Is probably bored watching the same match


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Prob sleeeping

< Tired

V Lives in a van down by the river


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Likes Kozlov 
< Just woke up
v Might have just woke up also


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

^ Punk Hater, but it's cool
< Woke up an hour ago
v Is less of a Punk hater than Stratus


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

^ Punk Fan
< Very Big Punk Fan
v Fancies Mickie Croft


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Miley fan 
< Still getting over the Flu
v Is probably below me


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

^is also above you
< finds Miley and Selena Gomez hot
v If under 24, also finds Selena Gomez hot


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Finds Miley to be hot
< Doesnt find Miley to be hot, Mostly because of being 24 and all 
v Is online


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

^ Is also online
<Selena Gomez fan
v Also a Selena fan


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Wrong 
< Playing SVR09
v Is a Candice Mark


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Very Correct

< Is in pain

V Is probobly feeling pretty good


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Is Hurting
< Still Playing SVR09
v Is Below me


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Loves SVR09

< Loves SVR09

V Loves SVR09 or would if they played it


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

^ Knows that I love SVR09

< Would be playing SVR09 if I was at home

V Hates Candice


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Knows Candice > all
< Is doing a Royal Rumble on SVR09
v Might be posting below me


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

^ Enjoys women.

< Thinks Kelly Kelly is hot.

v Likes Melina and/or Mickie James


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Is Correct but Knows Candice > Both :side:
< Proud Browns fan 
v Might like The NFL


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

^Never watched it 

<Thinks Kelly Kelly looked good in those white pants last night on raw

V Probably thinks the same


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Is now Offline
< Watching ECW
v Might also be watching ECW


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Knows WWECW has sucked since Heyman, The Originals, Expose, Thorn, FBI, Trinity and Ariel all left.

< Listening to Poison

V Has been to the grocery store this month


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Misses DDP :side:
< Works at a Grocery Store 
v Is Online


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

^ Misses Trish
<Misses RVD
v Misses....Big Dick Johnson?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

^:lmao fuck no 

<Playing SVR09

V Might be playing SVR09?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Not atm

< Was once hated by almost everyone on WF

V Probobly doesn't remember *We Miss You DDP*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Knows that I do. And I also remember that FinalFantasy guy too :side:
< Formerly Xtreme_Stratus 
v Is Online


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ OMG I am online, how the hell did you know that? You got that ESP..N?

< Listening To Blue October

V May like this band


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Is Offline
< Is going to work soon
v Might be Below Me...


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

^ Likes pecan
< Dislikes oatmeal raisin cookies
v Idolizes George Costanza


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Lol

< Loves Seinfeld

V Loves Seinfeld


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Knows im not a fan of the show about Nothing 
< Is Coughing alot today
v Thinks Mae Young is Sexy


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is right :agree:

< Loves TNA 

V Loves T&A (Not Test and Albert)


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Is Correct
< Thinks TNA is ok and only watches it for Hemme & TBP 
v Likes The Beautiful People


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Knows me well

< Thinks TNA > WWE

V Prob Thinks TNA will never > WWE


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Knows that as long as Cena & Candice are in the WWE then They will always > TNA :agree:
< Is not a Blind Candice Mark despite other people's opinion
v Might like the New Lemon Pepsi


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is it just like Pepsi twist from a few years back?

< Likes Candice too, and also Thninks Pepsi > All Beverages

V Is Stratus™


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Its something like it and I am hooked on the stuff 
< Drinks too much Pop
v Is below me


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Ill have to check it up

< Drinks to much caffine period.

V Is named Michael


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

^Wrong! 

<Just finished listening to N-Dubz New Album 

V 99.9% Sure don't know who N-Dubz are


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Knows i have no idea 
< Eating some Wendy's food :yum:
v Might watch TNA tonight


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

^ Sexy Avy
< Sexy Avy
V Ugly Avy


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Lies 
< Watching NCIS
v Is Online...


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Likes Ms.Tequila

< Likes Taylor Wilde

V Probobly wants Mike Tenay


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ No :lmao
< Is watching Jackass
v Is Below me


----------



## Klodrik (Jan 18, 2008)

^ is one year older than me
< completed Gears of War 2 yesterday
v is a 1/10 chance of being a homosexual


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Is Above Me
< Playing SVR09
v Might also own SVR09


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

^ Is playing SVR09

< Is not.

V Could be playing Superman 64 for all his joy


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Online

<Just Woke Up

V Hates peas


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

^ Misses DDP
< Likes Mushy peas
V Below me


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

^ Is using an avatar I made.
< Dislikes pick-up trucks and SUV's.
V Likes soccer.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Its aight

< Loves the band Nocturne

V Is better than Batista


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

^ Is right. 

< Doesn't like mainstream music.

V Owns a pet.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Has a Hot Gif of Velvet :yum:
< Is going to work in 45 min
v Might own a PS3


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ PS2 

< Watching the Beth/Katie ladder match

V Is one of my peeps


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

^ Likes Nocturne
< Likes peaches
v Likes 90210


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Might know who Nocturne is

< Loves Lacey Conner

V Is probobly a boy scout... wusssy


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ :lmao No 
< Is going to work
v Might also be going to work


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

^ Steals from his job :side:
< Doesn't need to steal
v Pretends to be cool


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

^ Isn't actually invincible. There is but one man who is 
< Doesn't need to pretend to be cool. The Rof epitomises 
v Probably doesn't like Jeff Hardy.


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

^Is wrong
< Really Likes Jeff Hardy
V Probably won't remember a time when everyone liked Jeff over Matt


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Jeff fan

< Fan of both Hardyz but still thinks 3D > Hardyz

V Better watch Smackdown! tonight.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Im watching it 
< Is Playing SVR09
v Is Online and might be below me :side:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

^Is wrong :side:

<Is Also playing SVR09 

V Probably playing it as well.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Is Correct and Candice OWNS in this game :agree:
< Is now playing SVR09 Online :side:
v Should play against me online


----------



## Alabaster Holt (Nov 30, 2004)

^is the biggest diva fan on the board and has been for years
< had a boring training class today at work
v is probably one of those "rasslin" fan


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Is Correct  But im also into UFC.
< Has many UFC DVD's
v Might have seen Lesnar/Couture


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

^ Bandwidth Exceeded!

< Is playing cricket later

v Might be playing squash later :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Eddie Fan
< Is having lots of fun beating Punk, Batista and Orton with Divas on SVR09 :lmao
v Is Anti-Punk :side:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Hell no man XXX

< Watching Smackdown!

V Thinks They Know Me


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

^ Knows you better than you think, Phantasmorgasm :side:
< Watching Top Gear
v Could be 'The Stig' :side:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Knows its me its me Its -PHAN TAS Y- :side:

< Listening to =W=eezer's Red Album

V Likes =W=eezer


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Is Correct
< Is Using a Male Wrestler in my Sig 
v Is a Kennedy fan.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

^ Has had more than five different signatures within the last two days 

< Listens to QOTSA - Tension Head, and is like.... ooooohhhh nicotine, valium...

v Has more credits than Bill Gates has that money money (yeah yeah).


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Fan of Queens of The Stone Age :side:
< Playing SVR09
v Is Below Me...


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Plays SVR09.. alot

< Also plays SVR09

V Has been dead an then revived again before


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

^ Plays SvR09
< Plays mostly as Randy Orton
v Plays mostly as Big Daddy V?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ No thanks dude

< Downloading Survivor Series tomorrow

V Not Ordering Survivor Series?


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

^ Naa, probs just check out the result tomorrow
< Is playing SvR09 Xbox Live Match
v Probably has more losses than wins in SvR09 Xbox Live


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

^ Is wrong (Don't have an Xbox)
< Playing Madden 09 on PS2
v Doesnt own SvR09


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Wrong, I actually own it for PS3 and 360 :$
< Is Undefeated in SVR09 Online Play :agree:
v Might just be posting below me :side:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Prob Thinks Candice should have been sole survivor

< Agrees, but loved the PPV none the less

V Is happy about Edge and Cena as champions


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Is Correct
< Is Sleepy
v Might have watched SS Last night.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Was around in the W-E forums era

< Also a W-E original

V Not a W-E original


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

^ wrong, came in 2006 so I was around then.
< Came in 2006
v Came before me?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Knows that Orton Sucks 
< Also knows that Orton sucks 
v Orton hater :side:


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Wrong. 
< Is happy Edge is the champ.
V Might like that Edge is the champ.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Is Correct
< Is Playing Career Mode on SVR09. You'll never guess who im using 
v Is Online :side:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

^ is Cena in career mode
< need's new name 
v is a Edge fan


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Better watch RAW tonight

< Has never missed a RAW before

V Is watching RAW tonight, right?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

^ loves raw
< hasn't watched full wreslting programme for nearly year
v will be watchin RAW


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Is someone ive never seen on this forum before 
< Is still playing SVR09
v Is a Huge fan of Kung-Fu Naki


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Everybody loves Kung-Funaki even he drinks his saki, and he rides a kowasaki, cause his name is Kung-Funaki.

< Wants Kaentai back

V Wants Kaentai back as well


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Not Really 
< Is eating Pizza
v Misses Eugene


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ no way brah

< Things Mr 305 > Mr 619

V Agrees with this statement


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Is Correct
< Has never missed a Raw episode
v Knows that Punk is Boring :side:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

^ Dislikes Punk
< Has never been regular poster here since joining and only started to post here again few weeks ago.
v is regular poster since joining


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Active in my UFC sim league 

< Is ready to watch RAW in a few short hours

V Knows I watch wrestling, ecspecially RAW religoulsy


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Knows im the same way
< Currently making a Katy Perry banner 
v Is watching Raw


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

^ Is always bloody above me 

< Has a new name 

V Is online :side:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^Is correct

<Is listening to Edguy.

v Is a John Cena fan.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

^ Doesn't have the greatest sig ever.

< Has the greatest sig ever.

v Doesn't have the greatest sig ever.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^considers his sig great

< I would consider it great if I got it.

v That person wants that epic sig I bet.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

^ Is correct

< Doesn't have a sig as epic as AMP

V Is probably going to change the topic off of AMP's sig


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^NAH

< enjoys AMP's sig because I wished I had it

v Wished they were as cool as AMP & his sig


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ I could really care less
< Already has a Great Sig
v Wishes they had a Great sig like mine :side:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Awesome sig

< Awesome sig

V Sucky sig


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Wrong 
< Is watching Saw 5 
v Is a fan of Mike Knox


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ I used to be, when he was with Kelly in WWECW

< Misses Thorn/Ariel

V Also misses Thorn/Ariel


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Half Right, I miss Ariel 
< Misses Trish and Lita
v Misses Ashley Massaro


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Yes... 

< Is watching WWECW tonight for Alicia Fox and DJ Gabriel

V May be or may not be watching WWECW tonight


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Now knows that ive never missed an episode of ECW. Although i did fall asleep once During a ME Match with Punk in it 
< Not a Punk fan
v Thinks Mickie "Moose" Knuckles is Hot :side:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Knows I used to never miss it until Heyman, Thorn, Ariel, and the originals were released

< Loves the old ECW and the old WWECW

V Is My man Mike again


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Is Correct
< Is Listening to Paramore
v Might like Paramore


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^Is correct as I love Paramore.

<HAYLEY AFICIONADO

vMost likely hates John Cena for no reason.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

^Is incorrect.

<Has seen every ECW on TNN

vMight like the NFL


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^Raiders imo.

<Is pretty high on american indys

vProbably only knows one person from the indys (Danielson)


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

^ candice fan

< Likes Cena vs Jericho match

V greatest speller on the forum


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^Posted too late as I am not a candice fan lol

<Kinda a big Sabin mark

vLikes Sabin.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Who doesn't? 

< Loves MCMG both in TNA and ROH

V May like ROH


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^I'm a fan.

<Is rather awesome.

vshould agree with my statement.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

^ Knows Sabin owns

< Cena fans 

v ?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

^ Posted just before me

< is also quite awesome :argh:

V Probably disagrees


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^Idk if you own as much as me but I don't mind ya. 

<Advocates Takeshi "The Great" Morishima

vshould know Morishima.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^  I do

< Thinks Tanahashi > Morishima

V Obviously likes wrestling


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^Is correct, although I prefer Morishima over Tanahashi.

<Is a fan of both Morishima & Tanahashi.

vshould watch puro.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Maybe one day

< Fan of the Punk/Joe and Punk/Raven series as well as anything with MCMG or the Briscoes

V Knows this is a cool thread


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^enjoyable

<I HAHA @ the briscoes

vmight realize that the briscoes are pretty awful with their lack of psychology.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

^ I don't mind mindless spotfests so i don't mind the Briscoes 

< MCMG fan

V May also be a MCMG fan


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^I think I kinda have to be, lol. SABIN.

<MCMG vs Steenerico was a good match, but I was sadly disapointed in one of my all time dream matches.

vmight disagree.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Idk? 
< Is Going to work in 4hrs, ugh!
v Is Below me


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

^ Knows that Orton rules 
< I got good grade in English
v Probably gets good grades or used to get good grades in school


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

^ Knows the RKO is one of the greatest finishers ever.

< Is totally bangin'.

V Probably second rate.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Likes Orton.. I do too

< Likes Kevin Thorn

V Knows Thorn > rKo


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Knows that Orton Sucks
< Knows that Orton Sucks
v Knows that Cena > Orton :agree:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Knows that theyre both good but Thorn > Both

< Likes Candice

V Hates Candice, asshole!


----------



## Backlash (Feb 15, 2008)

^Loves Melina
<Hates CENA
v Hates Edge....In other words is a loser.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Wrong 
< Is playing MK vs DC
v Might be a Mortal Kombat fan.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Knows MK Kicks ass, ecpspecially the old ones

< Loves Johnny Cage and the falcon punch

V Knows The Greatness of Cage


----------



## Backlash (Feb 15, 2008)

^Knows Orton Owns
< Knows Orton Owns
v Hates Orton


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

▲ Is so wrong.

◄ Thinks Bobby Dempsey's MySpace-comments are priceless.

▼ Needs a hero.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Likes Chris Hero
< Has never seen any of his Matches
v Knows that CM Punk sucks


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

▲ Is 100% fallacious (Look it up if you don't know what that means )

◄ If made Head booker of the Diva's division, would make Melina rassle with a Paperbag over her head...and would release Candice.

▼ Probably doesn't appreciate Aussie Humour.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

▲ Has a typo in his avatar 

◄ Has lost two kilos. And that's not a good thing.

▼ Marks for Obama.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

▲ Is Correct 

◄ Fuckin loves Melina

▼ Is cool as the other side of a pillow.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Is Correct 
< Knows that Candice > Melina 
v Agrees with me


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^haha, is way off.

<Loves the new IC title DVD

v Needs to purchase the DVD asap.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Is a Fellow Hayley fan
< Has heard every Paramore Song available
v Is watching Impact


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^at 9 I will be.

<Listening to The Offspring

vBetter like the glorious sounds of The Offspring.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ I do. They happen to be one of my favorite bands :$
< Is going to play MK vs DC in a little while
v Owns a PS3...


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^at my dad's yes, mom's no.

< Is gonna watch Razor Ramon vs Jeff Jarrett from RR 95 atm.

V should see Orton vs Edge from Vengeance 04 and realize how great it is.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Already Seen it, Ok match
< Is watching Shelley/Kip/Creed match on Impact
v Is a fan of MCMG


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*^ MCMG FTW!
< Is listening to teh music
v Should download "Heartless -Kanye West"
*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

▲ I like Kanye, but not his new album.

◄ Watching Sportscenter.

▼ Likes sports as well.


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

^ Is correct 

< Likes Cricket and Footy

v Likes tennis?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

^ Forgot the 'dis' before 'likes'
< IS INVINCIBLE
v IS NOT INVINCIBLE


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Hails from the Home For Infinate Losers

< Watched iMPACT last night

V Is Going to watch Smackdown! tonight.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

^ Likes Edge
< Already watched SmackDown! HAHAHA
v Will not watch SmackDown!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Wrong
< Is on lunch break
v Is Below Me


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

^Owns
<Owns
vOwns


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Likes Priceless & Mizark Henry :side:
< Waiting for SD to come on
v Might be watching SD Tonight


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^I will be just to see the opening match

<wants Kendrick & Zeke to get the tag gold off the jobbers.

V Might like Enter Shikari.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Never heard of them 
< Thinks that The Colons should be featured on SD More
v Knows that the Colons are Cool


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^No. More like they are jobbers.

< Haha's @ Carlito's career.

V Shouldn't be an R-Truth fan.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Im not and Thats the Truth :side:
< Is going to play SVR09 Online after SD
v Might own SVR09


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^ Nah. Can't say I really care to have it either.

< Is a pretty big John Morrison fan.

V Should hopefully feel the same way about "THE GREAT".


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Knows Morrison and Miz should be on RAW with Melina

< Is sad there is no wrestling on, Will watch some matches on youtube soon

V Is watching some Braden Walker tributes....


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

^ nah 

< is watching college football

V hopefully likes my sig


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Knows that Ashlee Simpson > Mandy Moore 
< Agrees with that as well :side:
v Just Might be online


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

^ Is online
< Kinda thinks they're equal imo
V Is a John Morrison fan


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ From Jersey, just like DDP and Raven.. and the Aquateens

< Is going to watch Backlash 2001

V Will Miss Me


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Missed you 
< Is watching ELF
v Might be watching ELF also


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is offlne or invisible

< Reading Battle Vixens (Manga)

V Should read/look up Battle Vixens


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Never heard of it 
< Playing SVR09
v Knows that Candice > Your Favorite Diva :side:


----------



## fernando_torres (Nov 29, 2008)

^ correct
< is cool
v is from america


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

^ Is wrong.
< Is studying.
v Is from England or Australia.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^Isn't correct.

> Is listening to Katy Perry

v Must find Hot N Cold uber catchy.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Yeah, I love KP. I have her CD

< Watching Santino's Casa......

V Hates Santino


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

^ Is wrong. Santino is awesome. 

< Listening to my iTunes library on shuffle.....

v Hopefully a TTT/ AYT Regular.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is awesome

< Has never missed a RAW since 1993

V Knows that is impressive


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Knows ive never missed a Raw either 
< Has Never Missed an Episode of ECW
v Is more than likely posting below me :side:


----------



## fernando_torres (Nov 29, 2008)

^ is rich
< likes mr kennedy
v is from australia


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

^ Likes Fernando Torres
< Is bored
v Might also be bored


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Is Correct. I just seen an Orton promo..so yeahh..
< Is Watching Raw
v Also Watching Raw


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Likes TBP 

< Is watching the latest TNA Spincycle

V Is a homosapien


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ lol
< Just woke up
v Wishes Braden Walker would return


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Yep, As #30 Entrant to the 2009 Rumble, he will easily out pop Cena from RR 08

< Is in Tech school right now

V Wants Hemme for Knockouts champ, Joe for Legends champ, and Daniels to return.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ I agree about Hemme and Daniels
< Is watching Family Guy
v Might like The Blue Harvest


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

^Is watching a great show
<Has never heard of them
v knows Family Guy>South park


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

^ Likes Family Guy
< Thinks The Simpsons > Family Guy
v May also like The Simpsons


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Is Correct but Family Guy > South Park > Simpsons tbh
< Is Watching House
v Thinks House is a Great Show


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

^ Actually Simpsons OWNS both other shows and HOUSE sucks
< INVINCIBLE 
v Likes Vic Mackey over Jack Bauer


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

^ Says he's INVINCIBLE
< Is memorizing lines from Romeo and Juliet
v May have a diva in their signature or avatar


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Is Correct 
< Decided That Velvet Sky is my New Favorite Knockout :$
v Might like The Beautiful People


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Has an amazing sig/avatar

< Decided that TNA is my new favorite comapany... well that was decided years ago 

V Knows Koslov is your next ECW champion... I hope


----------



## fernando_torres (Nov 29, 2008)

^ is wrong, LOL soz

< likes mr kennedy

v is a moderator or a adminastrator or a member


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is from a place I would like to one day visit

< Is Really into Jack Swagger

V Prob hates Swagger


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Is Correct
< Dislikes Ricky Ortiz even more and Glad his "Winning Streak" Is Over
v Is Below Me


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is freakin sweet

< Is a fan of TNA Spincycle

V May like JB Jeremy Borash


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

^ Is correct
< Is really bored
v May also be bored


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Likes Edge
< Is from the Same place as Edge
v Might like Velvet Sky


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

^ Is wrong. Edge is not from BC, but he is from Canada though.
< Agrees with above about me liking Velvet Sky.
v Might also like Velvet Sky.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Yup lots and lots but I like Angel even more 

< Listening to System of A Down - Temper

V Knows this is not Currently Listening?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Is Above Me
< Is Eating Some Soft Batch Cookies :yum:
v Might like SOAD


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ You gussed it SOAD and Scars on Broadway. Serj Tankian and Daron Malakian rock my sox.

< In Teach school

V May watch iMPACT! tonight


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*^ Should rep me 

< Wants rep 

v Will also rep me *


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Knows it is ~ORGY TIME BABY~

a rep orgy that is :$

< Going on a rep orgy

V Will rep me


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*^



You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.

Click to expand...

*< 

V


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^  Cun-Tilla!!!

< Got that same message.... CUN-FREAKIN-TILLA!!!!!

V Knows Me and Seabs can no longer rep for awhile


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^Loves TNA

< Is listening to "The Seven Angels" by Avantasia

V should listen to all 14 min of that epic song.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Ive never heard it before :$
< Watching TNA
v Probably owns an I-Pod


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^just a regular mp3 player.

< Listening to 3OH!3

V Probably hasn't heard of them.


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

^ listens to good music
<Has seen, met, and hung out with 3OH!3
v Knows of 3OH!3 because they are EVERYWHERE now(like on The Hills)


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ I really havent heard of them. Im too much into Metal atm 
< Watching the Mixed Tag Match on Impact
v Likes Awesome Kong


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^close. I love Awesome Kong

< Needs Katy Perry's album

V Might have it.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ I already got her album :$
< Playing SVR09
v Is Below Me...


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Gamer

< Watching Smackdown! tonight

V Loved Daniels VS Joe VS AJ @ Unbreakable


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Ive never seen it :$
< Is Watching SD
v Is Online


----------



## fernando_torres (Nov 29, 2008)

^ of course
< is on msn
v loves miiiiiiiisssssssttttttteeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrr kennedy kennedy


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Correct

< Watchinmg Monty Python and the Holy Grail

V Loves Monty Python


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Likes Curryman :side:
< Is Playing SVR09
v Is a Carlito fan


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Right

< Has a headache

V Does not feel any sympathy for me


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

^ Empathises with you. Currently has a nasty bout of Insomnia, which when mixed with Fatigue and a Migraine is fucking horrible 

< Listening to assorted Classic Rock songs. 'Kashmir' by Led Zep, atm.

v Probably doesn't appreciate the awesomeness of Pink Floyd.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Is Wrong. I have 2 Pink Floyd Shirts. Im actually wearing one of them right now :$ and I have many cds of them.
< Is Watching Family Guy
v Is Freakin Sweet :side:


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

^ is correct

< has an awesome avatar

v bows before the greatness of Vickie Guerrero


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ She does her job very well yes.

< Wants to see Final Resolution

V Will see FR too.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

^ Is wrong.
< I won't be seeing Final Resolution because I'm going somewhere.
v Is cool.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Is Cooler than Cool 
< Is listening to Disturbed
v is Bored


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Yeah kind of

< Just watched another classic TNA match

V Knows I am kind of bored


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Is bored.
< Also bored.
V Might be bored.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Knows that Orton Sucks 
< Also knows it
v Knows Orton/Batista will be a Borefest


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Knows Candice should never wrestle again. 
< Knows it also.
V Knows Orton is awesome.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Orton is great and dont trash Candice plz 

< Made a Maria vid today

V Does not love Maria


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

^ Likes TNA.
< Is becoming a fan of Melina.
v May also like Melina.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ You know it 

< Happy that my thread is active again yay!

V Likes my thread


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Likes the Fallen Angel.
< Likes your thread.
V Might like this thread.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Loves the great 4 horsemen

< Also loves the 4 horsemen

V Loved nWo's horsemen parody, and tbh I did too. Waltman was priceless.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Is Offline
< Is watching Family Guy
v Might get Rick-Rolled sometime tonight


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^has a sig that makes me laugh

< Can't wait for Armageddon

V Might be excited for it as well


----------



## fernando_torres (Nov 29, 2008)

^ has a good gif

< is playin smackdown vs raw 2009 on PS2

v has a PS3


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^Has a PS2
< Does not have a PS3
V Might be a premium member.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

^ Has a cool avy
< Just played PES2009
v Might not have PES2009


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Has an awesome avatar and sig gif

< Knows that Final Resolution will easily be better than Armageddon

V Likes me and will rep me


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

^ Thanks and you're cool so repped 
< Is watching Sopranos
v May like Sopranos also


----------



## fernando_torres (Nov 29, 2008)

^ yes

< is watching TV

V is a life time member


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

^ Is not a lifetime member
< Is a lifetime member
v Should like my sig/avy


----------



## fernando_torres (Nov 29, 2008)

^ yes i like ur sig

< is from Australia

V is still watching TV


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Offline or Invisible

< Waiting for FR to be availble for dl and staying out of any potential spoiler areas

V Would prob laugh if I accidentally had it spoiled for me


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Knows that McCool > Maria 
< Is Really Irritated right now
v Is Posting Below Me....


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

^ Yes, I am posting below you.
< Is on MTVMusic.com
v Probably will have a nice sig.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Is Correct
< Is making Banners on Photoshop
v Might like Family Guy


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

^ is correct
< Went to YouTube
v is watching TV


----------



## fernando_torres (Nov 29, 2008)

^ is correct

< is watching TV

V is not is watching TV


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Wrong 
< Is eating Chili
v Might be excited when Michelle wins Diva of The Year :side:


----------



## Attitude (Dec 6, 2008)

^ absolutly not

< wants melina bad :sex

v does not want melina as much as i do


----------



## fernando_torres (Nov 29, 2008)

^ True

< has got 35 post

V has got over 200 posts


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ More like 12,000+ 
< Is still watching Family Guy
v Is good at Guitar Hero


----------



## fernando_torres (Nov 29, 2008)

^ im alright

< is watching foxtel

V does have foxtel


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Is Offline
< Is watching Law & Order : CI
v Might be asleep


----------



## fernando_torres (Nov 29, 2008)

^ maybe soon :agree:

< is cool

V is cool aswell


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Dang straight 

< Is feeling strange

V Is prob feeling pretty good right now


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

^ I feel sick. 

< Is going to watch ECW tonight even though it doesn't look all that good.

V Might have just woke up.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is watching ECW tonight

< Is also going to watch it since there is nothing else on

V Is dying inside


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

^ nah i am going okay

< Is not going to watch ECW tonight

V is a Mickie James mark


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Sort of 
< Is WF's Biggest Melina mark :$
v Is below Me


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ WF's biggest Candice Mark

< Is Straight Edge XXX 

V Likes the green stuff, not rep either


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Misses DDP :side:
< Listening to Paramore
v Might like Paramore


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Paramore and DDP ftw!

< Likes Alicia Fox/Victoria Crawford

V Likes DJ Gabriel


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ :lmao No
< Is Gonna play SVR09
v Wants Christy to win the KO Title


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is right about that, Man.. I just knew she was losing after she pinned Kong on iMPACT.

< Is going offline soon 

V Will miss me


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

^ Misses you terribly without not actually knowing you 
< First post in this thread, and watching smallville.
v thought Raw was disappointing this week.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

^ Definitely not first post on this thread

< Going to have a shower soon

V Wants to be in the shower with me


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

^ if its warm then, fine...
< this is my 2nd post now on this thread
v isn't english.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Correct 
< Is watching ECW
v Is Below me


----------



## fernando_torres (Nov 29, 2008)

^ is above me

<is cool

V is cool aswell



wrestle_freak42 said:


> ^ Definitely not first post on this thread
> 
> < Going to have a shower soon
> 
> V Wants to be in the shower with me


LOL


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is cool as well 

< Is mad, for like no reason at all. Seriously you guys I have no idea why its like im bipolar or sumthin

V Knows bipolar people are kewl and they deserve rep


----------



## fernando_torres (Nov 29, 2008)

^ there are cool and deserves rep and i deserve rep to 

< is generous

V is going to get repped by me


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

^ Is a Liverpool fan therefore he has to be awesome 

< Is looking forward to UFC 92

V Probably doesn't watch UFC


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Wrong, I do 

< Likes UFC

V Might like ROH


----------



## fernando_torres (Nov 29, 2008)

^ dont know wat the UFC is LOL. soz but every time i try to give u rep it wont work  soz

< is on msn

V is a liverpool supporter  hopefully


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

^ Yeah i am 

< Is pretty bored

V Probably isn't as bored as me


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Has an awesome Maria sig

< Also has a Maria sig

V Likes Maria too


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Is correct.
< Likes Maria
V Probably doesn't like McCool.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

^ Is correct.
< Is listening to WWE Themes
v Is cool.


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

^ Is right
< Is in school
v Isn't in school


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is wrong, damn you broke the chain man shame on you 

< In Tech

V Might own animals


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Yes, two dogs.
< Is bored.
V Is not bored.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Im kinda bored too

< Hopes that Michelle/Maria takes place @ Armageddon for the title

V Agrees with me


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Is Correct
< Hopes Candice wins the Womens title next
v Agrees with me


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Not next, but soon

< Hopes Maria wins the divas title next

V Wont agree


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ I agree. 
< Wants Maria to win the title.
V Wants Melina to win the Women's Title.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ There ya go 

< Wants Melina/Maria as champions

V Wants Hornswoggle to be WWE champion


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

^ it's been in my heart for so long...
< loves my college because of the 2 day week
v had a 5 day week of work/school...


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ From The UK

< Wants to visit there

V Is on Page 20 of ^ < V


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

^ Uk owns 
< Pumped about heroes tonight
v doesn't understand heroes...


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ No but I understand Monty Python 

< Loves The Flying Circus and the Holy Grail

V Better be a fan of Monty Python or else!


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

^Has a nice sig
<Likes Monty Python
v Doesn't


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Likes Punk :no:
< Doesnt like Punk :agree:
v Finds this Hillarious...


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^Yeah, nice aim. 

< Big CM Punk fan.

V Should listen to Nightwish


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ I already do, brah 

< Likes Nightwish

V Might like Diecast


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ I guess 
< Is Working
v Might also be at work


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ No I just got out of school.
< Hates going to school.
V Is in college or has a job.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ I wish

< Is watching iMPACT tonight, as usual

V Loves TNA


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ I don't love TNA, I love TBP but not Kip.
< Loves TBP.
V Loves Kute Kip. :side:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Kip Is hilarious, hes always been a good entertainer since the good old DX days 

< Thinks Kip is underrated

V Agrees


----------



## dodgeball64 (Jun 13, 2005)

^ Is right
< LOVES the movie "In Bruges"
v might also love In Bruges


----------



## Attitude (Dec 6, 2008)

^ never heard of 'In Bruges'
< is watching youtube clips of the rock(the greatest entertainer ever)
v agrees that the rock is the greatet entertainer ogf all time


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Actually thats John Cena :side:
< Is Watching NCIS
v Might of heard of it


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ I have.
< Likes CSI: New York.
V Likes one of the CSIs.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^ Is wrong.

< haha's @ TNA on a daily basis

V should do the same


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ I do 
< Is watching House
v Knows that House is Awesome :agree:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^ Yeah, it's a good show.

< Wants to see more of the Bella twins

V Might be a fan of them as well.


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

^ Hails Sabin

< Hails Angle and Edge

v Hails Hornswaggle


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^ I prefer Finlay just a bit more.

< Loves Avantasia

V More than likely has never heard of them.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Is Correct :$
< Listening to Paramore
v Likely a Paramore fan


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^Is 100% correct.

< HAYLEY AFICIONADO

V Should see that Hayley Williams f'n owns.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is correct

< Liked iMPACT last night

V Wants a shot at the "Fire Champion"


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^ Is now aware that I'm pretty baffled that someone actually liked one of the worst impacts in the history of TV.

< Knows TNA needs to get the f*ck out.

V Might be a fan, haha.


----------



## Attitude (Dec 6, 2008)

^ Ohhh HEEELLL NOOO! :flip
< Knows the attitude era was the greatest thing to watch on T.V. period
V absolutly agrees with me :agree:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^ Nah, WCW 2000 was the greatest thing on TV. Soz.

< Made himself laugh.

V Should know why.


----------



## fernando_torres (Nov 29, 2008)

^ is from California

< is watching ECW

v is not watching ECW


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Correct, Im watching House
< Is making Banners
v Is posting below me...


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

^ Is from Canada
< Will make new BTB soom
v Might watch a film tonight


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Is Offline
< Is eating Lunch
v Might be Online...


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is very cool

< Is also cool

V Totally Reeks...of awesomeness


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

^is right
<is awesome
v is also awesome


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Is right
< Is awesome.
V Probably awesome.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Likes Boring Wrestlers 
< Not a fan of BOREton 
v Might be a fan of his...


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Is not a fan of talented wrestlers.
< Is a fan of Orton.
V Likes John Cena.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Knows that Cena OWNS Orton 
< Is Watching Family Guy
v Is Below Me


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is prob happy there is a divas match at Armageddon

< Wishes it wasnt a tag mtach

V Like me, so therefore will rep me


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ I need to spread out rep first.
< Needs to spread out rep.
V Is a fan of Big Show.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Correct

< Loves MNM

V Also Loves MNM


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Not Really 
< Is a Fan of Melina
v Also likes Melina


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Likes Carlito

< Is downloading music

V Listens to music


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ I do listen to music.
< Listens to music.
V Likes music.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Yep

< Downloading Some Beatles Albums

V Might Like The Beatles


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Is Correct
< Watching Family Guy
v Might Like Ashlee Simpson


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Yeah, sorta 

< Is getting tired 

V Probobly Wide Awake


----------



## fernando_torres (Nov 29, 2008)

^ i mite fall asleep soon

< is going bed soon

V is also going bed soon


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

^ Ya, I don't think so

< Wide awake

V Hollywood Hulk Hogan


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

^ Is not invincible
< Is planning for new BTB
v Lives in Antarctica


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Wrong 
< Watching Family Guy
v Might like Family Guy...


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is Online now

< Is also online

V Might be invisible


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^ Is offline.

< Can't wait for Armageddon

V Might be looking foward to it as well.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Is right.
< Is looking forward to Edge vs HHH vs Hardy.
V Might be looking forward to that match.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^Is correct. The Jeff/HHH stuff as actually made me want to see the 3 way more than Cena/Jericho now.

< Hopes CM Punk & Rey actually have a good match

V Might be a fan of either man.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

^ Is right I am a big CM Punk fan, Is using a gif I made.

< Should really go to sleep

V Is going to watch Armageddon


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Correct

< Watching Armageedon now

V Liked Armageddon


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

^ Haven't seen it yet

< Has exams

v Disrespectful

---

(And to the guy that said I'm not invincible :cuss


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

^ Sorry 
< Is eating chocolate
v Wants chocolate


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Is an Orton fan 
< Never will be a fan of Orton :agree:
V Knows that Orton is Boring :side:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is My E-friend

< Has a banner/avatar request

V Likes me


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Is awesome.
< Also awesome.
V Jeff Hardy fan.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Correct

< Excited for Smackdown!

V Also happy Jeff Hardy is champ


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Correct 
< Likes Michelle's new Styles Clash Finisher
v Probably one of the Many Michelle haters


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Nah, not me 

< Thinks Michelle is alright

V Likes Y2J I would hope


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

^ Yep
< Cant be bothered to revise for Science mocks
v May not have tests tomorrow


----------



## Backlash (Feb 15, 2008)

^is a fellow orton fan
<Likes Orton
v Better like Orton


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Nope, Sorry Orton sucks 
< Also thinks that Punk Sucks
v Might also dislike Orton and Punk


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Nope, both great wrestlers.
< Knows Punk and Orton are great wrestlers.
V Thinks The Rock is a great wrestler.


----------



## ZanderM (Aug 21, 2006)

^ Sure, why not.
< Is surprised at how often Orton comes up in this thread.
V May possibly bring up Orton.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^ I will considering how he is one of the best things, if not the best, in the E right now. Especially since The Legacy finally got off the ground.

< Loves Randy 'The Viper' Orton

V Probably doesn't because that person name is stratus. Which is odd...


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

^ My name isn't stratus but I don't really like Orton either but he does have his moments. Just not when he's wrestling.

< I do however like Orton's slow walk to the ring. It's Undertakeresque.

V Might be happy that Jeff Hardy is WWE Champion.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Definatley Am

< No one has done his banner/avatar request 

V May be in GFX :$


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ I do some GFX :$
< Made 4 Banners Yesterday 
v Is a fan of Michelle McCool


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

^ Not really.
< Likes other divas though
v Likes Mae Young


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Has a nice username

< Has the best username on WF 

V Has a very corny username


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

^ Has a nice username too
< Can't wait for the holiday's
v Is Stratus and knows that Orton rules


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ No, Its me its me its D D P!

< Knows Orton and the Legacy are the best thing on RAW today

V Will agree with that statement


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ I agree.
< Likes Charlie Brown, and watching it right now.
V Likes Maria.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Correct
< Watching Family Guy
V Might have Played Guitar Hero before


----------



## ZanderM (Aug 21, 2006)

^ I have, but I'm terrible
< Watching How I Met Your Mother
V Has a lot of Christmas spirit


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^Yes, that's true 
<Likes Music
V Has alot of rep


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ You probobly have more 

< Will watch iMPACT tonight

V Likes TNA


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Sometimes 
< Feels like Crap today
v Is Below Me


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Loves playing SVR09

< Cant wait to play it again on Christmas (Only rented it for a week back in November)

V Prob owns it already


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Correct 
< Is hoping the Downloadable Content is availabe for PS3 soon
V Might own SVR09 as well.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Has PS3

< Has PS2

V Has GameCast..... [/Mailibu's Most Wanted]


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ No
< Can't wait for Tuesday.
V Doesn't know why.


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

^ is unsure
<Just got off school
v Is also out of school


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Is a Punk fan 
< Never will be a Punk fan :agree:
v Knows that Punk Sucks


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

^ Not really 
< Is out of school tomorrow
v Is already out of school


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

im not off school yet.. 




^ likes stone cold 
< had a hard time figuring out how to do a upsidedown arrow then realized its a V
V is taller then 5"8


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ I'm 6'2 
< Watching CSI
v Is watching TNA tonight


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^ Yeah, for reasons being that I'm a Sabin fan.

< Is downloading Danielson/Nigel from wXw this year

V Should do the same.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ I probably wont 
< Is fixing Spaghetti
v Has Played MK vs DC Universe


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^ Nah, but might get it for Christmas.

< Watched a fun Misawa vs Nakajima match eariler.

V Probably has never seen a match from either man.


----------



## fernando_torres (Nov 29, 2008)

^ is right

< favourite wrestler is mr kennedy

V favourite is not mr kennedy


----------



## Jax (Jun 24, 2006)

*^ Is Wrong

< Is Latino

v Enjoys Watching John Cena*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Correct

< Thinks Cena and Jericho are RAW

V Agress


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

^ I agree

< Has a headache

V May have enjoyed Impact last night


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ I am Watching iMPACT now

< Is watching iMPACT now

V Hates TNA


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

^ Is incorrect

< Has waited to the last minute to do his Pharmacy project.

V Likes the MCMG's


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Doing a project

< Likes MCMGs

V Likes Second City Saints I would hope


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

^ Awesome UFC sim thread
< Prefers watching old wwf stuff than wreslting today
v Is an Orton fan


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

^ YEP!
< Just broke off school!
v Isn't as excited as me


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Is excited.
< Is tired.
V Is looking forward to the holidays.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ I sure am 

< Using Excel

V Is happy


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Likes Mickie
< Loves Mickie
V Also Loves Mickie :side:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Mickie is awesome!!

< For some reason has bolded info now

V Does not have bolded info


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ I do not have bolded info.
< Is not watching Smackdown.
V Might watch Smackdown.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Not watching Smackdown!!

< Will watch it later tonight

V Might have blonde hair


----------



## Jax (Jun 24, 2006)

*^ Nope (Light Brown )

< Will Work Today

V Doesn't Have A Job *


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

^ Has a job
< Also has a job
v is a jeff hardy fan


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^ haha, lucky guess.

< Has listened to HammerFall's "Crimson Thunder" Album 3x today

V Should listen to POWER METAL


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

^Likes good wrestlers
< Is more into Punk/Ska
v Listens to shitty Nu-Metal (AKA Korn, Disturbed, Slipknot, Tratp, every theme song on WWE etc)


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^ I wouldn't group Trapt into that listing, but yeah I listen to those bands.

< Likes a good diverse list of music

V Probably doesn't.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is wrong

< Knows music and is very diverse, listenign to everything from Johnny Cash to Eminem

V Might listen to Nightwish


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Never heard of them
< Also diverse as I listen to Pop music like Paramore, Heavy Metal or Oldie's like Elvis 
v Is Below me...


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ I am below you.
< Watched a little of Tribute to the Troops.
V Didn't watch it.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Correct since i was at work all night 
< Watching Family Guy
V Might like Family Guy


----------



## Jax (Jun 24, 2006)

*^ Correcto!

< Can't Wait For Christmas

v Loves Christmas Day*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Knows we have unlimited rep today

< Will rep alot of folks this holiday season

V Will give me some rep


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

^ Ya, okay

< ...

v Likes Muta


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect (Jun 16, 2007)

^ likes kiyoshi the muta rip off

< is bored

v will give me alot rep


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

^ Sure, If you rep me alot
< Has been watching alot of Heel HHH Matches 2day
V Is gonna PM me nude pixs of them, as my christmas gift


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is obviously very fabulous 

< Trying to get a new rep status message

V Also may be trying


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

^ Is right i'm tryin to get Rep whore status

< Has still not got 1 Christmas present yet

V Is under me


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ 19501-20000

< Still repping people

V Doing the same


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

^ Just repped u
< Havent got any reps yet 
v Is going to rep me


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Got repped

< Will continue to rep everyone ecspecially people who come to this particuar thread

V Will post in this thread


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect (Jun 16, 2007)

^ i repped you

< Needs more rep

v will rep me


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

^ Reped
< Rep
V Reped


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Both repped

< Trying to make alot of rep today

V Ready for more rep


----------



## Jax (Jun 24, 2006)

*^Hell Yeah Just Repped You! 

< Going To Work Today "Ugh" :argh:

V Loves Receiving Green Rep *


----------



## ZanderM (Aug 21, 2006)

^Probably likes rep too?
< Quite bored
V Probably not as bored.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Might be a fan of Britsh comedy

< Loves Rep

V Hates British Comedy


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect (Jun 16, 2007)

^ is obsessed with british comedy

< still needs more rep

v also needs more rep


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Yep

< I hate my current rep title I have had it forever It's just like those miserable psalms, always so damn depressing....

V Reps Me


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

^ Yep
< Wants to be a whore rep
V Can't wait for christmas dinner


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Will feast upon the lambs and sloths, and carp and anchovies, and orangutans and breakfast cereals, and fruit-bats

< Will Also do the same

V Will do this also because I said so


----------



## Jax (Jun 24, 2006)

*^ Ha Ha Ha 

< Wants To See His Avatar And Signature

V So Does He *


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect (Jun 16, 2007)

^ can actually have a signature

< Wants a premium membership so he can have a signature

v Will give me rep


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

^ Got Rep from Me
< Likes the unlimited Rep thing
v Likes it too


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

^ Has 1,634 Posts

< Has more

v Has less then both of us


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

^ has more rep then me

< has less

v has more rep then me


----------



## Jax (Jun 24, 2006)

*^ Is Right (8001- 8500 [8577]) 

< Listens To Love RnB Songs

v Might Like Em Too.*


----------



## TNAfan123 (Nov 29, 2008)

^ Was wrong

< Like Punk Rock and Pop/Punk

v Might to.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

^ blah

< blah

v blah


----------



## fernando_torres (Nov 29, 2008)

^ balh 

< is cool

V is cool aswell and will give mme rep


i hope


----------



## TNAfan123 (Nov 29, 2008)

^ was wrong, About both things

< is Australian

v is not australian.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is right

< Does not have a cool accent like Austrialian folks 

V Has an accent


----------



## TNAfan123 (Nov 29, 2008)

^ Has an american accent

< Has an Aussie accent

v is from somewhere other then Australia or America.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Might listen to The Offsrping

< Loves The Offsrping

V Hates that band


----------



## TNAfan123 (Nov 29, 2008)

^ Hates Blink 182 and was right about the offspring

< Loves blink 182

v Is a fan of rap.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Some, not all

< Is sick

V Is not sick


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

^ Needs medicine or rest, perhaps.

< Needs sleep; is not sick.

V Is just waking up.


----------



## TNAfan123 (Nov 29, 2008)

^ Must work early in the morning because it's 10pm and he woke up.

< Will go to bed in the next hour

v won't go to bed for ages.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Now Knows I Woke Up

< Playing FF9

V Likes Rugby


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

^ Is kind of correct. Rugby is all right in small doses.

< Can't find anything to watch on television; might play Guitar Hero.

V Is eating.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Not yet, didnt you forget IM SICK, MAN!!!

< Is still sick, but leaving soon

V Is In the John


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

^ Soon enough. I can feel dinner making it's way through. 

< Was mistaken.

V Has to work today.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Thinks I have a Job, Im in High School and Tech School 

< Is leaving for School, then going to Tech

V Knows It is dark outside


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

^ In fairness, I didn't know you were going to post. <.< 

< Is still flicking through channels.

V Has 3479 posts.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Spammer

< Spammer

V Spammer


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

^ Correct!

< Spammer. In the right section, at least.

V Is using a laptop.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ I wish 

< Has a Pink DS Lite

V Has a bronze PSP


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

^ Never knows best

< Has an amazing girl

\/ Doesn't have...$1 million


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Nope

< Just found out Christian's TNA Theme is the beat to an Evenescance song

V Didnt know this


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

^ Correct, again. Interesting.

< _Still_ can't find anything on TV to watch. Eh, Seinfeld will have to do.

V Is going away during the holiday season.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Nope, Im staying around

< Is not leaving for the holiday

V Leaving for Christmas


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

^ Nah, staying home too.

< Has to work; can't go away for the holidays.

V Bored at the moment.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Im kinda entertained atm

< Is not bored

V Is bored


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

^ Not quite. I'm somewhat amused.

< Is somewhat amused.

V Needs to go to the bathroom.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Actually I do gotta take a squeege

< Has to take a squeege

V Likes David Spade


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

^ Only in the movie _Black Sheep_ with Chris Farley.

< Wishes the people next door would shut up.

V Is excited for Christmas.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

^ Yep even though im Asian lol
< Is watching too many movies
v Likes the film Beverley hills cop 3


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Knows I want Black Sheep on DVD, I had VHS and it got ruined, my friend almost cried cuz he loves Gary Busey in that film lol I shold get him a copy of that movie.

< Loves Farley, Spade, and Busey

V Likes at least one of em


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

^ Yes, I like Farley and Gary Busey can amuse me at times. I actually own _Black Sheep_ on DVD. 

< Loves the movie.

V Likes Beverly Hills Ninja?


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

^ Yep i got it on DVD
< Likes it
v Likes Eddie murphy in the 90's?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Oh hell yeah

< Likes SNL Murphy - GUMBY DAMMIT! lol

V Also likes The Ladies Man Tim Meadows


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

^ Hell YES.

< Is tired and worn out. I think I'll go to bed in a few. 

V Liked the movie _Norbit_... (don't say yes )


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ lol

< Likes Amy Winehouse

V May like Duffy


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

^ Haven't seen enough to form an opinion. Indifferent at this stage.

< Going to bed.

V Likes Ashley and Candice...


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Yup

< Sending a new pic for rep messages

V Likes my rep messages


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

^ The first couple of times. 

< Finally actually goes to sleep.

V Will find another pic to stretch my cp.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Yup

< Is in a good mood

V Should send me something cool


----------



## HBKBretHart (Feb 10, 2008)

^ Already did

< Is watching some wrestling

V Will rep me.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Got Repped

< Is Finally A Jobber Now!

V Wants to be a jobber


----------



## HBKBretHart (Feb 10, 2008)

^ Wrong...LOL

< Wants his new DVD's to arrive soon

V Wants to be repped by me.


----------



## headfoam. (Dec 21, 2008)

^ Sure, if you're offering
< Thinks 2004 was an amazing year for the WWE
v Is excited for Christmas


----------



## HBKBretHart (Feb 10, 2008)

^ Nope

< Likes WWF 1993

v Is going to watch UFC 92.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Has a nose

< Likes butterschotch

V Likes TV


----------



## HBKBretHart (Feb 10, 2008)

^ Joined in Sep 

< Wants some fuddruckers

V Is a member on WF.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is also a WF Member

< Was here for the W-E Days

V Not a W-E Original


----------



## HBKBretHart (Feb 10, 2008)

^ Wants me to rep him

< Is going to watch some wrestling

V Will be repped.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is right

< Is watching Sam Kinison

V Likes Sam


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

^ is wrong 

< playing COD WAR

v is still a jobber


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

^ Is from the same province as me
< Is waiting for Raw to begin
v Wants rep


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

^ indeed

< Waiting for RAW

v is a rep whore


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

^Has to wait for RAW
<Only has like 2600 rep
v Has more rep than me


----------



## Jax (Jun 24, 2006)

*^ Is Right 

< Is Going To T.I.'s Concert (1/04/09)

V Hasn't Gone To Any Concert In His Life *


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

^ Your right


< watching the main event

v is done watching raw.


----------



## Jax (Jun 24, 2006)

*^ I Don't Remember Watching It In The 1st Place (Was Working) :avit:

< Chatting On MSN With His Girlfriend

V Will Post Cause I Sayyyy Sooo.. *


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

^ is lying

< Watching the Canucks game

v Should be watching the canucks game too.


----------



## Kalou (Sep 26, 2008)

^ is preparing to burst out of the closet, man thong and all.

< Doesn't know who the canucks are.

v hates Chritmas


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

^ Should watch more sports
<Is a hypocrite
V Loves X-Mas


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Is correct.
< Has two dogs.
V Doesn't have any pets.


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

^Is wrong
<Is watching The Matt and Jeff Hardy Story
v Hasn't seen it yet.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Likes CM Punk

< Likes Second City Saints

V Likes ROH


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

^ indeed 

< is playing Madden 09

v is a Edge fan


----------



## Jax (Jun 24, 2006)

*^HELL YEAH!!

< Has Five More Days For Cell Bill Due

V Is A Texting Freak*


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

^ dosent have a phone

< playing madden 09

v is a orton fan


----------



## Jax (Jun 24, 2006)

*^ Again Correcto Amigo!

< Can't Believe "itsmadness" is still playing Madden 09

V Neither Can He  *


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

^ neither can i

< Still on Madden 09, ps3 is right beside my PC..

v will rep me


----------



## Jax (Jun 24, 2006)

*^ Was Right

< Loves His Girlfriend So Much

V Has A Girlfriend*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ No

< Is glad it is one day from Jesus's B-Day

V Loves The J-Man


----------



## TNAfan123 (Nov 29, 2008)

^ Half and half right

< 2 hours to my christmas, bitches!

v Longer to christmas for them then me


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

^ indeed

< Another 12 hrs or so..

v wants a PS3 for Christmas.


----------



## Jax (Jun 24, 2006)

*^ Correct!

< Happy Because He Can See Avatars and Signatures Again

V El Tambien  (So Does He)*


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

^ Es hispanico?

< Loves the Cold weather

v Is going to post below me


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Is correct.
< Is tired at the moment.
V Might be tired.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

^ no, bcuz its 12 30 pm

< about to go out

v is still a jobber


----------



## TNAfan123 (Nov 29, 2008)

^ Meh

< Had a great christmas!

v Hopes they did to.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Uh huh 

< Is glad to see avatars and sigs again

V Is having a happy holiday


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

^ sort of, just woke up

< Bout to take a shower and open presents

v is having a good christmas.


----------



## TNAfan123 (Nov 29, 2008)

^ Correct

< Just finished watching the KOTM matches off TNA Ultimate matches.

v Got a wrestling related item for christmas.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Likes TNA
< Likes T&A 
v Might be a TNA fan


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Correct

< Knows Smackdown! will be amazing tonight 

V Likes SD! Spoilers....


----------



## Jax (Jun 24, 2006)

*^ Yes (So I Wont Watch It On TV 

< Cut himself badly in the finger with a glass yesterday

V Loves To See Blood*


----------



## fernando_torres (Nov 29, 2008)

^ no way it makes me feel sick but i hope your finger heels 

< hates blood but thinks its alrite when it is still in your body

V hates blood to


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

^nah, just blood tests
<bout to crash
V is down there(down where?)


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

^ is dying in CZW...

< Is kicking ass in CZW!

v Is killing in CZW!.. p)


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Likes Kurt Angle
< Watching Family Guy
v Misses Snitsky


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^ Baby Killer or gtfo.

< Wants to buy new Chikara shows.

V Needs to watch Chikara.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

^ Thinks he's funny.

< Is totally going to play Madden.

V Has less money than me.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^ Is now aware that I'm laughing considering you had to post after me when I mention Chikara of all things.

< Is a big Jushin Liger fan

V May be doing something interesting later.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Not Really just playing PS3 later tonight...
< Still watching Family Guy
v Appreciates the Awesomeness of Hayley Williams.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Not Really
< Is happy with the new Divas Champion.
V Likes Maryse.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

^ yes 

< is playing metal gear solid 4

v owns a ps3.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Hates Manu

< Listening to The Beatles

V Is a uber poster


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

^ Is Umaga

< Hates Manu

v Sings like Jillian...


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Not hardly :lmao
< Watching Family Guy
v Knows that Orton Sucks


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Hates Orton

< Loves rKo

V Is a Christian fan


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

^ Is vesy correct. I am indeed.

< Hates typing with laptop-keyboards.

v Has a diva/knockout/some other bitch in his/her sig.


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

^ Should pay for his music
<Didn't buy a membership
v Doesn't pay for his music


----------



## 619 FREAK 619 (Dec 1, 2008)

^ Likes CM Punk
<Didn't Buy a Membership
v isn't cool like carlito


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

^ Is a Newbie
< Is Tired
v Is a die hard Simon Dean Fan.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Wrong
< Is WF's #1 Candice fan
v Is Posting Below Me :side:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^ Is an advocate of a diva who might not have much of a future left.

< Loved the Katy Perry performance tonight

V Loves Rammstein.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is sort of righ about Rammstein

< Loves Wrestling

V Is Watching RAW Tonight


----------



## Jax (Jun 24, 2006)

*^ Nope I Work Today

< Likes Going To School 

v Goes To Highschool*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ I havent been in High School since 2002 
< Is Watching Family Guy
v Likes Hayden Panettiere


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^ Yeah, but I'm not a fan like I am of many other women tho.

< Highly enjoys his new sig.

V Should own Katy Perry's album.


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

^ Likes Katy Perry.

< Shes alright..

v Hates Katy Perry.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is wrong

< Excited about ECW

V Knows I will watch ECW tonight


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

^ Is a Paul Burchill fan

> Is also a Paul Burchill fan

V should also be a Paul Burchill fan.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Knows Burchill deserves to be ECW champion in time

< Thinks Burchill > Hardy

V Should agree with this truthful statement


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ I Don't 
< Is watching Family Guy
v Is Freakin' Sweet :side:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^ has a pretty stellar theme atm.

< Listening to Fingerprints by Katy Perry

V Wants Randy Orton to win the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Umm..No 
< Is Bored
V Owns Katy Perry's cd


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^ Yep, listening to it atm.

< Is a pretty big advocate of HAYLEY & KATY.

V If it's stratus then will say that he is as well.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Correct 
< Is Still Bored
v Might have Watched Raw last night


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^Is correct. Miz & Morrison FTW~.

< Kissed A Girl, and I Liked It.

V Is a fan of John 'The Future of this business' Morrison.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ True. I actually bid on a banner of him last night :$
< Is watching Family Guy
v Is a fan of The Miz


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^ Yep. I'm quite the Mizfit.

< Might think of actually making a banner request soon, haha.

V Loves Dawn Of The Dead. (or at least should)


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ I like Shaun of the dead :agree:

< Wating for ECW

V Has alot of money


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

^ Is wrong. I'm poor :sad:

< Typing an essay :/

v Likes College Football


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

^ True
< Has a shitty neckache
V swonk tahw I ma gniyas


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ A Dealer of some sort

< Is not tired

V Will go to sleep soon


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

^ Just got up
< Still has a neckache
V Is at work


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Not correct

< Is stressed out

V Is feeling happy


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Is Online
< Is having lunch
V is Below Me...


----------



## stevie2710 (Apr 3, 2006)

*^* Knows the future of WWE

*<* Pissed off 

*V* not as good as me


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

*^* Liar

*<* Watching The Ultimate Fighter-season 8 episode 9

*v* Has already seen The Ultimate Fighter-season 8 episode 9


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^ Is incorrect

< Is listening to Paramore

V CROSSES THE LINE


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Not Really 
< Is Having some Domino's Pizza :yum:
v Might also like Dominos


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^ Yep, Pizza in general owns.

< Listening to Coheed And Cambria

V Can't wait to see the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Correct
< Doesnt Like Coheed and Cambria 
v Might be a fan of Evanescence


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

^ Of course, but I'm pumped for all (WWE) PPVs.

< Is listening to Talib Kweli. Totally.

V Knows I'm a genius.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^ Nah, but I enjoy talking with you anyways.

< Wants Orton to win the rumble

V Wants to see a new WWE champ


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

^ I would rather have a new World Heavyweight Champion at the Rumble.

< I want Regal/Punk to have another match at the Rumble.

V Should want Kozlov to win the Rumble.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

^Not Really as i like Jeff

< wants to see Edge/HHH at mania

V may be an Edge head


----------



## TheRKO! (Oct 16, 2004)

^ has like 300000000 times for credits than me

< should get a hair cut soon

V has a femail in his/her siggy


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^ Not anymore, but was.

< Doesn't want HHH/Edge @ Mania, unless it's non-title.

V May be as happy as me now that Jeff is WWE champ.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Posts on WF :$

< Is cold

V Is not in my house


----------



## Jax (Jun 24, 2006)

*^Correcto!

< Just got home from school 

V Has a dog*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Wrong
< Is Bored...
v Might have a MySpace page.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is awesome

< Watching wrestling

V Will not watch iMPACT tonight, poor soul.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Correct, I havent watched Impact for a Month 
< Is Sick of Impact
v Thinks either Velvet or Angelina should be KO Champ soon


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is sick of iMPACT 

< Wants one of TBP to be Knockouts Champion

V Is kewl


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

^ Es verdad
< Seriously wants it to be the weekend
V Is a female, or someone of undetermined gender


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

*^* Wants Punk to move to Smackdown

*<* Needs a cool name for his EPW character

*V* has just finished wanking


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ WTF? :lmao
< Is Pissed at my so called "Friends" at the moment.
v Is Watching SD


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

^ Changed his username
< Glad the Gators beat the Sooners
v Is also glad that Oklahoma lost


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

^Has 1600 posts
<is going to see Reel Big Fish and Streetlight Manifesto tonight
v Doesn't like Ska


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

*^* correct,i hate ska,it sucks ass

*<* thinks there are too many people on the sports section who support UNITED/LIVERPOOL/ARSENAL but never go to the matches and it makes me sick

*v* loves tits more than ass


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

^ will now love me because i support stoke city 
< enjoys breasts over ass
v Hates his/her job


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

i loved you anyways *^*thinks Rory Delap is a legend

*<* I love my job,and i'm also gonna get paid (not much) for fighting in april/may,so i'll love that,too

*v* is single,but has his/her eye on someone


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Post alot in this thread as of late

< Is a fan of Tobin Bell's acting

V Does not know who Tobin Bell is


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

*^* Is right,i don't have a clue,but you have an awesome pic of Katie Lea

*<* Is enjoying the Titans v Ravens match

*v* Is also watching the NFL Play-off


----------



## TheRockIsCookin (Sep 10, 2008)

^ No, I will though.

< Can't wait for Toronto vs Phili tonight, Go leafs!

v Probably likes Phili more then leafs.


----------



## Jax (Jun 24, 2006)

*^ I Really dont like hockey but !GO PHILLIS! lol

< Just came back from leaving GF with her grandparents and home from work

v Will post above me*


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ No I will post below you. lol.
< Is watching the Kane dvd.
V Is tired.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Is Still Online
< Watching a Monk Marathon
v Might be a Trish fan


----------



## Jax (Jun 24, 2006)

*^ Yes I'm 

< Thinks Rated-HBK™ Is smart.. (He knew I was testing him.) 

V Hates Cena!*


----------



## TheRockIsCookin (Sep 10, 2008)

^ Obviously 

< Really tired...

v Likes the Undertaker?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Yes but i believe he should retire
< Wants To see Trish vs Candice at WM25
v Agrees with me


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

*^* Wrong,i wanna see Trish v Beth

*<* Is watching Phillidelphia @ NY Giants play-off and is enjoying this back and forth match

*V* Wants The Eagles to win


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Knows I want a PA Bowl this year, Pitt/Phili a dream come true

< Watched SAW V a bit ago

V Is online obviously


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

^ is a fan of a future jobber
< is watching some early scrubs
V doesn't like scrubs


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is right

< Says Burchill > Both Hardys

V Will disagree


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

*^* he's not even a better wrestler than Oliver Hardy

*<* thinks if Sunderland sell Jones to Villa he'll go mental

*v* didn't watch TNA Genesis last night


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

^ Is Right
< Thinks Jones should move to Villa
V Is not a football fan


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

^ is right
< Doesn't like many sports
v Is a sports fan


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Knows that CM Punk sucks 
< Also knows that Punk Sucks and is boring
v Agrees with me


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ I never will agree

< Is a fan of Candice

V Better like Candice, or else!!!


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

*^* is right,i do love Candice and i'd do some disgusting and probably ilegal stuff to her

*<* Is reading a Stephen King book for the first time (JUST AFTER SUNSET,its a book of short stories)

*v* Has never read a book by Stephen King but likes the movies on which they are based


----------



## Jax (Jun 24, 2006)

*^I Love his books..

< His favorite book by Stephen King Is Bag Of Bones!

v Hates Reading*


----------



## stevie2710 (Apr 3, 2006)

*^* Knows im not too fussed about reading.

*<* Is watching 24

*V* Knows Jack Bauer is better than anyone


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

^ is damn correct.
< is also watching 24...series 3
v watched 24 at least twice this week


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ I dont watch 24
< Watching Family Guy
v Likes Family Guy as well


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Yeah 

< Likes Jethro Tull

V May not know Jethro Tull


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

^Is a MCMG fan
< Doesn't like Jethro Tull, no flutes here 
v Likes 3Oh!3


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Agrees That Punk is Boring
< Is listening to Disturbed
V Might like Disturbed


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

*^* is wrong,i'm not a fan

*<* has a pain in his neck and lower back still after a car accident he was involved in 4 weeks back

*v* has never been in a car accident


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Do tricycle accidents count? :$

< Is watching American Idol tonight

V Is also watching it


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

*^* wrong. i think reality tv sucks

*<* is watching 24

*V* Thinks Jack Bauer owns and that Kim Bauer should get them out


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ No 

< Does not like 24

V Is a fan of DDP


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Misses DDP :side:
< Just Woke up
v Is Online :side:


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

*^* correct. how did you know?

*<* is about to eat yellow fish and potatoes

*v* is hungry


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Likes Rocky

< Thinks The Wrestler is better

V Has not seen The Wrestler


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

*^* correct,i haven't,but i'm going to see it on friday

*<* is gonna watch TNA Genesis tonight

*v* hasn't seen it,and doesn't want to see it either


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

^ May watch it, if can find on net

< is definitly gonna watch UFC 93

V will not be watching UFC 93


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

*^* i WILL be watching it. Gonna be a good one

*<* Is eating chocolate cake

*v* won't be watching UFC 93


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

^ Is lucky
< Won't be watching it
v Wants some chocolate cake


----------



## Jax (Jun 24, 2006)

*^ Nope.. 

< Wants Popt-Arts!

v Is wondering what the hell is Edge doing in my GIF.. :lmao*


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

*^*correct. what is he doing?

*<* is gonna go to the gym for a couple of hours to do some kick-boxing

*v* isn't a member of a gym


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is definatley right

< Wants Foley for TNA Legends Champion

V Will agree


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

*^* I'd prefer for TNA to just scrap that belt

*<* Is watching the news about the plane crashing into the Hudson in NYC and thanks The Lord everyone has survived

*v* Has been to New York City


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

^ Has been to New York City
< Wishes WF would speed up
V Is watching TV


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Wrong 

< Is happy

V Is sad


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

^ Is not sad
< Has to take a crap
V Is a man


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Correct 
< Is Bored
v Knows that Cena > Orton


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

^ Please
< Is not turned on by Stratus' avi
V Is stuck at work doing boring crap.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Does not like Candice

< Loves Candice

V Should love Candice


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Knows I do 
< Is Candice's biggest fan :$
V Agrees with the Quote in my sig :side:


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Not really. :side:
< Is happy.
V Is an Orton fan.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ HEEEEEEEEELLLL No 
< Just made a new Sig 
v Will Miss Victoria


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^  Yes

< Watching 1999 Smackdown!

V Has never seen Big Show do a kip up


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

*^* correct,i haven't

*<* will watch SmackDown tonight

*v* will also watch it


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

^Nope
<Having a Left 4 Dead party tonight
v Likes Left 4 Dead


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

*^* likes what?????

*<* Has been to the gym twice today and is feeling tired

*v* Will be going to see The Wrestler at the cinema in the coming week


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Now Knows Big Shoe did a kip up during a WWE title match with The Rock in '99

< Will watch Smackdown! tonight

V Read the Smackdown! spoilers


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

*^* correct,but i'll still watch SmackDown

*<* thinks this is the best thread on WORD/GAMES/TRIVIA

*v* is American


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Correct

< Is listening to Nirvana

V Has a friend that resembles the late Curt Cobain


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

*^* i did have (a cousin,actually). the ironic thing is he fucking killed himself! Nirvana fucking rule,by the way

*<* is watching Mystic River on dvd. Classic

is going out drinking at some point over the weekend


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

^ Is all out of loolipops

< Is listening to Music

v Is a Steve Blackman Mark


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Not really

< Loves the Hardcore title

V Also loves it and knows wrestling lacks the hardcore style these days which is a shame


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

^ :agree:

< Is a huge Sophia Bush mark

v Knows that Sophia Bush is sexy as hell


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

^ likes sophia bush
< thinks Sophia is hot
v probably also thinks Sophia is hot


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

^ She's alright
<Prefers Boxxy
v Doesn't know who Boxxy is


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

*^* correct. who is boxxy?

*<* is going to the gym to kickbox the pads for a couple of hours

*v* didn't nominate someone in the "if you were a mod who would you ban" but has an idea who he/she would like to ban


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Not really, I have no problems with anybody on the current WF roster

< Likes the people of WF

V Likes me


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

^ Yep

< Can't wait till One Tree Hill Comes back to my TV on the 26th of Jan on E4

v Will Be Watching Raw 2Night


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is right

< Has never missed RAW before

V Might be excited for Vince Mcmahon


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

*^* yeah,a little. as long as he doesn't hog up too much tv time

*<* is watching Liverpool v Everton

*v* thinks liverpool won't win the title


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is offline 

< Just got online a bit ago

V Knows this is Page 34


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

^ Is a Cena Fan

< Is also a Cena fan

V Likes Boobies


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Likes Cena

< Is happy to see Y2J back, and was shocked at the conclusion of RAW

V Liked RAW last night


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

^ Only watched parts of it (Thought it was ok from what i saw)

< Can't wait for Penn/GSP II

V Knows Penn/GSP will own


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

^likes ufc
<doesn't really care for ufc
v probably likes ufc.


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

^UFC is alright
<Car Won't start
v Has a nice car


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

^ Drives...
< Cannot yet drive due to the Uk law 
v Watching the inauguration of the most overrated american president ever....even though i still like him


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

^ fuck no
< doesn't like Obama
v probably likes Obama.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is offline

< Is not a member of any cult groups

V Invisible


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

*^* wrong,i'm 100% visible

*<* has been ill today

*v* can't remember the last time he/she was sick


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Was sick

< Is always sick

V Is healthy as an Ox.. and as dumb as one to boot.


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

^WTF? Yeah, I am pretty healthy, but I'm pretty smart too
< Is getting ready for school
V Is in school


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

^ in a few hours
< is on the internet
v will be on the internet.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

*^* is a psychic

*<* has just been to see THE WRESTLER. *******

*V* Hasn't seen THE WRESTLER yet


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

^Unfortunately no
<Is going to see Slipknot on Friday
V Doesn't like Slipknot


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

^ Is correct
< Bored as hell
v Also bored as hell


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

^ Not correct
< not a paid member
v paid member


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Likes Taylor Wilde

< Is disspointed in not having the Febuary 2008 WWE magazine which Taylor was in

V Is going to Mcdonalds


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Nope
< Is Sick and doesnt wanna go to work today 
v Might also be sick


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

^ not really
< is going to school in a few hours
v will also being going to school.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is offline

< Can hardly wait for the Four Way X-Title match tonight on iMPACT

V Should definatley make time for iMPACt tonight


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

*^* I live in England,so i won't see it til saturday

*<* Has just been the victim of a wind up off a mate by text. Bitch!!

*v* Loves bitches


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ lol
< Wants to see Mickie in Playboy
V Might agree with me


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ I dont,  it's degrading imo.

< Does not like divas being in Playboy

V Will disagree


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Yes 
< Is Watching Law and Order
v Knows that CM Punk is Boring :side:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Not at all 

< Listening to Blue October

V Is going to say ^ < V


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

^ is right
< is sposed to have the day off but still needs to go to school for something
v feels sorry for me.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Yeah, I kinda do actually 

< Ready for tonight's Smackdown!

V Wants Maryse to come back soon


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

^ For sure she rules!

< Hoping the Rumble lives up to expectation.

v Is male.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Will watch the Rumble

< Will definatley watch the show

V Wants to see Cena make JBL submit


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

^ Don't care for cena/JBL tbh, but would'nt mind seen HBK sweet chin both :agree:

< Hoping for some suprises at the rumble including suprising results

V Knows wwe won't suprise us to much


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

*^* correct. it'll be the usual suspects in at the end and JBL will have another dull match

*<* fancies watching the Usual Suspects movie for some reason

*v* loves that movie


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Knows I hope to gawd Batista is not at RR

< Thinks Batista should stay out of wrestling

V Will agree


----------



## Jax (Jun 24, 2006)

_^ Oh Ofcourse!

< Is going tomorrow to The Mall and Buy American Eagle clothes..

v Is a American Eagle shopper_


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Likes Pitt

< Loves Dem Steelers

V Hates dem Steelers... Bastard!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

^ damn straight
<only wants the steelers to lose so they won't get a 6th superbowl and pass my niners.
v agrees


----------



## Jax (Jun 24, 2006)

_^ FUCK NO! (Jealous S.O.B) 

< Will Buy WWE Royal Rumble Today To watch it tomorrow

V Wont watch it on TV.. (Will watch it online :side_


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

*^* wrong,i'm gonna pay £16 for it and watch it live

*<* enjoyed the Man.United v Spurs match

*v* didn't watch it


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

^ sig has a rockin' body.
< is american
V is not american.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

^ Correct. English.

< Is Bored

V Hasnt seen me post on here before.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

*^* i've seen you loads of times

*<* is loving my sig

*v* would totally do her


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Totally
< Wants Pittsburgh to Lose to Arizona
v feels the same


----------



## Jax (Jun 24, 2006)

_^ What do you think :side: FUCK NOOOO

< Has confident on the Steelers they will win!

v Knows Cardinals suck!_


----------



## TNAfan123 (Nov 29, 2008)

^ Is a steelers fan

< Doesn't know about the cardinals.

v supports The AFL or NRL.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

^ Has no idea what they even are.

< Thinks Man Utd should try to hold on to Tevez at all costs, even though Berbatov rules!

V Can't name more than five Man Utd players without looking it up.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Whats Man Utd?? 
< Doesnt Like Soccer
V Knows that Hockey > All other Sports


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

^Is wrong
<Is from WI where hockey doesn't matter
V prefers NFL over NHL


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Is a Punk Mark 
< Never has and never will be a fan of Punk
V Also knows that Punk is a Boring Piece of Trash


----------



## TheRockIsCookin (Sep 10, 2008)

^ Punk sucks 

< Is waiting for the rumble tonight

v Knows that the NHL > Everything in the world.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

^ is wrong
< is currently playing guitar
V is worse then me at guitar.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ If Guitar Hero counts then No. I could beat anyone on that 
< Is Watching the Rumble
v Hopes for Jericho to win the Rumble


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

^ I did want Orton or Jericho
< Was ok ppv expected more considering royal rumble, enjoyed Affliction much more
V was expecting christian


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

*^* Correct,i was expecting Christian

*<* is loving Stratusfieds banner

*v* thinks Kelly Kelly is the hottest diva in WWE


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

^ Close between her and Maryse
< can't wait for Penn/GSP II
V Did'nt want Orton to win rumble


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

*^* correct. I wanted Punk

*<* Is playing 5-a-side tonight

*v* plays football,too


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Knows i Didnt Want Orton to win and it woulda been even Worse is CM Boring had won.
< Doenst Like Punk or Orton
v Agrees with me that they suck


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

^ Is wrong an obviously not a ROH fan
<Hates womens wrestling
V Does too


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

^ Dislikes the wreslting likes the hotness of them (Kelly Kelly, Maryse etc etc)

< Is Bored

V Is also bored


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is bored

< Is patiently waiting for RAW in 8 hrs

V Is going to sleep soon


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

*^* hell no,i'm watching Raw tonight

*<* Is watching UFC 50

*V* Loves UFC


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

^Has a nice sig
< Isn't a big UFC Fan, it's alright
V Has never been to a live event


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Wrong, Ive been to a House Show, Unforgiven 2006 and Cyber Sunday 2006 
< Is Watching Family Guy
v Might like that show


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Kind of

< Is kind of in an ok mood 

V Is stressed out about something


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

^ Is kind of right
< Should be getting ready for school
v Is at school


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Im not in School
< Just Woke up not too long ago
v Didnt Like Orton winning the Rumble


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is wrong, I loved it

< Has a headache

V Likes this thread...alot


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

^Is right,it can be pretty entertaining
< Has to work tonight
V Hates their job


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ I don't have one.
< Hates the cold weather.
V Is watching TV.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Inocorrect 

< Is going to leave in about an Hour and 1/2

V Posted below me


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

^ Is Right
< Is Playing PS3
v Think Rachel Bilson is sexy


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Who?

< Is awake..

V Might be forgetting something


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

*^* Yeah,i might be

*<* had to bring this game back

*v* thinks this is the best game on here


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

^ Yes I do
< Just got home from the doctor
V Hates going to the doctor


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ :agree:
< Is Watching Family Guy
v Is Below Me


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

^ sure is
< is sore from weight lifting
V hasn't lifted wiehgts in a long time.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ You would be correct  Im a fat ass lol

< Is fat

V Is skinny


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

^Is right
< Likes being skinny
v Is also skinny


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Nope 

< Is not really a health hazzard fatty, just kinda chubby.....

V Likes loud music


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

^ Is telling the truth
< Is listening to the radio
V Is also listening to the radio.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Nah, Im listening to music via computer

< Has a very diverse music taste

V Enjoys more than one type of music (I Hope)


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

^Is right, I listen to all sorts of stuff, just nothing anyone else has heard of
< Loves Teenage Bottlerocket
v Doesn't know who they are


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

^ is right
< is listening to AC/DC
V is not listening to AC/DC.


----------



## Jax (Jun 24, 2006)

_^ Is correcto!

< Is texting

v Hates texting_


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Knows that The Steelers will lose to Arizona
< Defeated Pittsburgh with Arizona, 25-20 on Madden 09 Last Night
v Is a Browns Fan


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

False, a Falcons fan 

^ Is Stratusfied :side:
< Firmly believes the Steelers will win
v shares that same sentiment.


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

^Is right, I am a steelers fan
<Is going to bed
V Should be too


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

^ Is about to so correct. 
< Believes NaS is the best rapper alive. 
V Probably disagrees.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

^ *Jay*
< *B*randon
v *Loser*


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

^Wrong I'm not a loser, I'm a nerd(an attractive one at that )
<Got up late
v Is also running late


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Im where I need to be already actually

< Is selling Pitt Pirates 2009 Caravan tix

V Enjoys ice cream


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

^ is right
< hasn't had ice cream in a while
V also hasn't had ice ream in a long time.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Knows this thread > Tell The Truth

< Dislikes Tell The Truth

V Also likes this thread better than Tell The Truth


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

^ Correct
< Is going to watch MOTD 
v Doesn't know what i'm on about.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

^ I Do actually 
< Is listening to The Killers
V Has Never Heard of The Killers


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ I have actually, they are alright

< Looking for something on Youtube

V Will probobly post below me


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

^ Is posting below you.
< Has a random headache. 
v Is a fan of Space Jam.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Likes Eve, alot... Who doesn't?

< Marks for Matt Hardy

V Likes Matt


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Likes almost all the same Divas that i like
< Bought a New Car Today
v Might also own a new car


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ I dont even drive 

< Making a heel Matt Hardy Titantron

V Likes Randy Newman


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

^No idea who that is
< has to work during the super bowl
v Wants the Steelers to win


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

^Nope the Cardinals
< Is listening to Lupe Fiasco
v Probably doesn't know who Lupe is.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ I do not. 
< Loves Maryse.
V Is a fan of Jeff Hardy.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ To some extent I like him

< Only hates one wrestler and his name is ROIDtista

V Likes Batista


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Not at all.
< Knows Cena > Batista.
V Likes John Cena.


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

^Is Very Wrong
< Big Morrison fan
V Also Morrison fan


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Yes but Cena > Morrison

< Thinks Y2J > All

V Agrees


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

^he is really good by WWE standards
<is gonna hook up with his ex tomorrow
v Should do the same


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Might be Straight Edge

< Watching Wrestling on Youtube

V Is going to be posting below me soon


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

^Is right
<Is Straight Edge (Not using my ex for sex  just meeting up with her for the first time in 2 years)
v Doesn't like their ex


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

^ not true
<Is online
v Watched the Superbowl.


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

^ I missed it because I had to work
<Is watching True Life
V likes that show


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is offline

< Watching Ronin Warriors

V Doesnt know what that is


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

^Nope doesn't

< Hopes Wrestlemania lives up to the already suspense.

V Somehow thinks it will flop.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Nah, Its always good

< Is excited that Wrestlemania is coming soon

V Should also be excited


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

^ Yes I'm excited for Wrestlemania

< Has a banner request that no one has tried yet

V Is not me


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Has a banner request unanswered

< I feel yout pain, brah.

V Is awesome


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

^ You know it

< Is listening to my IPod

V Is a Weezy fan


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

^ Yeah pretty big fan, f*** the haters tbh.

< Is hoping Eminems album lives up to the hype.

V IS not going to buy the album, just going to download some of it. (You should buy it dude!)


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

^No, I pay for all of my music
<Is on of the few people that supports the artist
V Steals music


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Maybe... 

< Loves the people of WF for using his thread

V Loves my thread and knows it is the best thread in the Word Games section


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

^ Is wrong, very wrong 

< Is bored

V Is not as bored as me


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Prob not

< Is not bored

V Is jelous


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

^ Wants a new avatar

< Is tired

V Might be watching TNA tonight.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

^ Don't watch TNA
< Played in the snow and fingers hurt like hell
v Didn't have snow over there


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Should watch TNA

< Is a huge TNA fan

V Thinks TNA is gay


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

^ Not gay, just not that great.
< Excited about hustle tonight.
v Probably doesn't know what Hustle is, but should watch it.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

^ Actually liked TNA and might still if i watched regularly

< Does'nt watch WWE or TNA on regular occasion 

V Watches WWE but not TNA

sgt pepper beat me to it and BBC show hustle right?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Japanese Wrestling? I watch it on occasion

< Likes pretty much any wrestling, including ametuer

V Might like the wrestler Puma


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

^ Is a fully fledged wrestling fanatic
< Doesn't have that much time to get fully into it.
v Watches ROH on a regular basis...

and wwetna yeah, it's a BBC show, it's awesome.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ I used to watch ROH alot for Punk, Joe, (Etc) I dont get it on Television so I have to dl it. I dont watch as much now though, I like SHIMMER alot too.

< Likes SHIMMER

V Doesnt like SHIMMER


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Is Offline
< Watching The Pacifier
v Might be a Vin Diesel Fan


----------



## machine_man (Jan 1, 2009)

^ Likes Michelle McCool?
< Wouldn't say I'm a Vin Diesel fan but I liked him in Pitch Black
v Is happy


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

^
Must be a liar for vilifying Jericho
< Wishes he could have a real signature instead of this one he made out of text
V Probably steals all wrestling PPVs


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Dang straight I do, most are not worth money except WM or BFG imo.

< Is downloading TNA AAO

V Likes abreaviations


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Maybe 
< Watching Family Guy
v Owns a Ashlee Simpson cd


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Actually, no.

< Likes this thread better than AYT

V Likes AYT better than this thread


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ I like both equally 
< Just got off work
v Is Posting Below me...


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

^ Sadly yes
< Is a bigger Melina mark than Stratus
v Probaly mark for Christian return


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Correct 
< Knows My Usertitle is Correct 
v Also knows that my Usertitle is Correct


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Nah, all due respect but SCAMP and Minterz have you there indefinatley. I mean you think Candice > Melina so there is no way you are the biggest mark 

< Biggest Jillian mark in the world, bigger than Jeff..

V Knows THAT is true


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Knows im a Bigger Jillian fan 
< Watching House
v Might also like House


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Sorta

< Is listening to Lacuna Coil

V Is my underling/lackey


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

*^* whatever you say,boss

*<* has to go to see a physiotherapist today about a neck injury

*v* Want Austin to wrestle at WrestleMania


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Yeah that'd be kind cool,

< Listening to Weezer

V Likes Weezer


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

*^* correct,though i'm not a huge fan (like my cousin)

*<* is disgusted Manchester City losing cost him his football coupon. Fuck City

*v* Has some hot pie in his/her sig


----------



## stevie2710 (Apr 3, 2006)

^ unfortunately i dont

< is playing PES09

V has never played PES


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

*^* wrong,though i'm not a big fan of computers

*<* is very tired and might have some early sleep

*v* prefers football (soccer) to baseball


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

^ Correct
< Bored
v Also bored


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

^nah i'm chillin. wouldn't let me rep u back.
<lookin forward to all star saturday night
v doesn't watch basketball or care.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

^ Is correct
< Is watching hockey
v Doesn't watch or like hockey


----------



## stevie2710 (Apr 3, 2006)

^ is right that i don't watch it but not to arsed about it

< is watching superbad, but can't wait until the Old Firm Tomorrow

V Doesn't know what the Old Firm is .... Feel free to Google


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Appears to be offline

< Is the sheriff, like Roscoe P

V Is Deputy Dog


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Likes Candice :agree:
< Also likes Candice :side:
V Is also a huge Candice mark


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Hell yeah, there need to be be more of us on WF

< Knows that Candice totally reek of awesomeness

v Agrees


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

^ She reeks of something alright, and its not awesomeness.

< Is a very sexy man.

v Isn't sexier than me.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Well probobly not

< Is Straight Edge

V Drinks or at least somkes


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ I Drink :$
< Prefers Smirnoff/Bacardi over Beer
v Likes Beer


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ No thanks sir 

< Lost like 6 close family members to alcoholism

V Has not lost people this way


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

^ Runs Wrestling Sims in WF 
< AJ Styles mark
v Also an AJ Styles mark


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Hell yeah AJ for first ever Quad Crown TNA champion

< Is hungry

V Enjoys eating


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ I sure do 
< Listening to Katy Perry
v Might also like Her


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Yup

< About to watch No Way Out, suprisingly it hasnt been spoiled yet

V Liked the show


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

^Haven't seen it, sorry
<feels a little sick
V is not sick


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is upset Punk wasnt on NWO

< Also wishes Punk and the IC title were on PPVs more often

V Does not Like Punk


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Correct. Punk Sucks 
< Is Glad Punk was left off NWO
V Literally "Gos to Sleep" During Punks Matches.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

^ Yes, Punk Sucks
< MTFO for the possibility of HBK/Taker
v Also Marking for HBK/Taker


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Yup

< Very tired

V Not tired


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Im Tired 
< Got a Lip Piercing Today
v Also has a Lip Piercing


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Acutally I dont, my Dad has his eyebrow pierced though

< Has no piercings yet

V Has some sweet ink done


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Not Yet 
< Has a very Truthful Sig
V Also Agrees with the Statement in my sig :side:


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

^Is right
<Thinks Christians is better
v agrees with me


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ No argument there

< Thinks the only sucky part about that sig is it shows Jillian jobbing 

V Knows I love Jillian


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

^ Is right.

< Is watching Poker After Dark

V Knows that six weeks is a long time to wait for Mania.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

^ Makes GIFs
< Is excited to have Christian back
V Is looking forward to Mania.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Yeah it sure is, it is worth the wait though

< Loves this time of year

V Also does


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

^ Yeah, but I like it when it is nice and sunny most of the time.

< Is tired after a good night yesterday.

V Has something to do within the next few days.


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

^ Indeed, I have to work the coming three days.

< Has been feeling awkward for the last couple of days, but doesn't know why.

V Is not looking forward to Cena/Edge at WrestleMania.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ I will like it if it is not the Main Event and the WWE title match is instead

< Likes MITB the most every year

V Often wonders how MITB would have worked in the old days of WWF


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

^ Oh wow, Rikishi, Steve Blackman, Y2J, Benoit, etc would have been great.

< Hopes WM lives up to expectation.

V Knows like everybody else, Undertaker will stay undefeated at WM again.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Correct
< Got a New Razr today
V might also own a Razr


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Likes Jillian Hall

< Loves Jillian Hall

V Prob doesnt like Jillian Hall


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

^ A little bit

< Brought this thread back from the dead.

v Might be wondering when HBK will return like I kind of am.


----------



## FlashFlood (Mar 20, 2009)

^ Not really

< Is at work

v Is probably not at work


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

^ Nope I am on holiday!
< Has finished all his exams
v Is probably doing something fun and interesting


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is sorta right

< Might buy The New Macho Madness DVD today

V Likes Randy Savage


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

^ is dead ass wrong.
< is batshit bored
v is probably wanking.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Nah 
< Is Having Lunch
v Is a Huge fan of John Cena


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

^ Hell fuckin no
< Is playing Xbox 360
v Is probably a gamer as well.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

^ I don't play many games
< Is watching Friends
v Should be a huge fan of Mickie James


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)

^ Doesn't realize Mickie James has chubby fingers. 
< Working out right now.
v Is a girl.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Does not 

^ Correct, as far as you know ;D
< Is drinking Lucozade
v Ummm..is hopefully doing something on their Friday Night?


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

^ Just going to watch SmackDown and pack for my weekend trip.

< Is baking a cake for no reason at all.

v Watches TNA.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

^ Only for The Guns, Love and Styles and also soon Mistico ;D
< Is watching The Inbetweeners
v Watches Big Bang Theory


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

^ Yer, Rajesh makes me laugh so much
< Needs to stop drinking Alcohol during the week days
V Is gonna rep me


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Correct 
< Only likes Divas that can Wrestle
v Knows that Kelly should be Divas Champ


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

^ Maybe
< Listen to Eminem 
v Likes TNA and I don't mean the Wrestling promotion.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Damn Right 
< Making a Banner
v Enjoyed Candice's Womens Title Reign


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^Is wrong
< Knows Chris Jericho is the best thing in WWE today
V Is an idiot if they don't agree to that.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ I do agree with you for once 
< Watching Impact
V Might be a fan of Lady Gaga


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^Is correct, I am indeed a fan.
< Will watch Impact later and hope it's not crappy like usual.
V Should want TNA to be good again.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ I do. Seems like they are starting to get better actually
< Watching Family Guy : The Blue Harvest
V Also likes Family Guy


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^Yep, although the newest season was my least favorite. 
< Is curious to see how Shane Douglas does tonight in his match vs AJ Styles
V Owns a WWF Tape from the early to mid 1990's


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Yep. I own some old WWF Videos hosted by Randy Savage and Hillbilly Jim 
< Going to bed soon
V Might be going to a WWE Live Event in the Near Future


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is right

< Is seeing Nickelback next month

V Likes Nickelback


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

^ Is wrong

< Is going to the Undertaker's RIP Tour in cardiff on the 9th. It's my b-day too 

v Is going to sing happy birthday


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

^ Not anytime soon.

< Wants to make some new gifs of Candice.

v Likes Morrison.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Correct 
< Hopes Candice gets atleast 1 More Womens Title Reign
V Agrees with me


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

^ I disagree. I want at least two more reigns. 

< Is happy with how Game 4 of the NBA finals turned out.

v Might watch the NBA.


----------



## scukobyte (Jun 11, 2009)

^ Looks like a fan of Mickie James

< Installing The Sims 2 

v Watching sitcom.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ No im watching Music Videos actually 
< Is getting some breakfast
V Thinks Punk becoming WHC again is a load of BS


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

^ No I like CM Punk as my world champion
< Is litening to my IPod
V Has a IPod


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ I have 2 Actually 
< Eating Breakfast
V Has been to an IHOP


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

^wrong
< Owns
v doesnt own


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Lies
< Just Finished Watching SD
V Might be a bit farfecthed but, Could be posting below me :side:


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

^ really knows their stuff
< is pretty thirsty
v will probably say that they don't know me or that i'm thirsty


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

^ I've seen you around a little bit.
< GOLDUSSSSSSSSSST~!
v Likes Megan Fox


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ No, not really!

< Made This Thread

V Likes this thread....alot


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

^ Somewhat.

< Is tired.

v Is hungry.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

^ Well I just ate now so no
< Is going to go on the xbox 360
v Is in a much cooler place than I am right now


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

^ Actually my room is pretty hot.
< Watching Eastenders.
V Does not watch it.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

^Is right
<is bored
v is likely having more fun tonight than I am


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

^ Not really.. just going to be on here probs
< Is watching boring tv
v Is probably not watching wimbledon 2009 this 2 weeks


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

^ Wow! How'd you know? 
< Is pretty hungry...
v Will probably be watching Smackdown tommorrow...


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is more than probobly right

< Ready to watch iMPACT

V Is not some pussydick who argues about who is better out of WWE/TNA (Or at least better not be)


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^ I'm not since there is no reason to argue. TNA hasn't been good for years, that's the end of. 

< Will watch impact tonight regardless that it's awful. 

V Might do the same.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ I am actually, nothing else on tv atm
< Eating a bunch of stuff from Wendy's
v Might like Wendy's food as well.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^ I do. Never get it much tho.

< Thinking of finishing up TNA Slammiversary 09 atm.

V Might have watched that show already.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Ive only seen parts of it. I dont care much for TNA PPVs
< Watching Family Guy
V Might own a Family Guy dvd


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^ I do. Seasons 1-2 & 3. 

< Is high on indy wrestling

V Could be a fan of a certain preferred style of wrestling.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Well i try to like all styles
< Is watching Futurama
v Might own a Nintendo DS


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

^ I happen to have DS, but I don't use it much.
< Can't go to sleep
v Will probably have a really cool banner as their sig.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

^ Has a sig I don't understand

< Is at work right now

v Posts in T4


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

^ Likes dj's
<is bored
v is also bored.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

^ Has hot pixs of Keeley Hazell 
< Currently marking for Kurt Angle
v Is kool


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

^ is also kool
< marking for randy orton
v realizes Michael Jackson is a talent like no other


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

^ wasn't a big fan, but he made some great songs.
< Marks for HHH
v hates HHH.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

^ Is a Trips mark...
< Is sexy
V Is male.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ From England

< Knows there are alot of folks here from England and they are all very nice

V May be from England


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

^ Is the same person so...yes 
< Knows that there are a lot of assholes in England.
V Assholes are also located all over this persons country.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Misses Kennedy

< Also misses Kennedy

V Also likes Kennedy


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

^ Yeah, I just wish they could have used him for something :/
< Just woke up
v might have rainy weather...


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Actually its pretty hot out here

< Wishes The Bash would come sooner

V Will enjoy The Bash


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

^ I cant wait to watch it
< Also cant wait to watch Smackdown
v Will watch smackdown


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

^ Lives in the UK like me
< Just watched Davey/Kenta from SOH IV for the 4th time 2day
V Is Hungry


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

^ Is right.
< Is going to play Tiger Woods 10 in a little bit.
v Has big plans this weekend.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Not til next weekend 
< Is going to fix some supper
v Is a Huge fan of Kelly Kelly


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ You can say that 

< Is me

V Likes me (If they know whats good for them)


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

^ You know what's good for me :lmao
< is enjoying Smackdown
v might be watching Smackdown too


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is kewl

< Is enjoying the Cage Match

V Will agree


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

^ Yes I did enjoy the cage match 
< Is staying up real late again
V Wants Hardy to win this Sunday


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Nope 

< Wants XXX to Prevail over Drugs @ The Bash 

V Will disagree


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

^ Actually, I agree 
< Is going to eat something soon.
v probably isn't hungry


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

^ Needs to eat a Donut
< Is Watching Superstars
V Is Not watching Superstars.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is right

< Knows the 3-Way on Superstars kicked ass

V Will agree (Provided they saw that match)


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

^ I Do Agree Matt Hardy was the Star of the Show though
< Is going to sleep now so good night all
V Should wish me sweet dreams


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Sweet Dreams, Flanello 

< Listening to Scars on Broadway

V Is below me


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Wrong 
< Is listening to Evanescence
v Might own a Britney Spears album


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

^ Nope.
< Proudly owns all Beatles, Rammstein, and System of A Down albums.
v Probably downloads all their music


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

^ Probably loves Miami Beach.
< Buy's Albums, because individual song's are not worth me paying no matter what the price is.
V Has less posts than me.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Online

< Online

V Obviously online..


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

^ how did you guess?
< Likes his new sig GIF
v Likes my GIF too


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Likes Jomo

< Also a fan of The Friday Night Delight

V Might like Miz


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

^ Is correct about myself liking the Miz

< is a major cheapskate

v is probably not as much of a cheapskate


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Likes Nikki Roxx

< Hopes Roxx wins the SHIMMER title someday

V Does not watch SHIMMER


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

^ Nope I dont watch it
< Is watching Confederations Cup 2-0 USA! WOW!
v Is also surprised USA are beating Brazil 2-0 in the final


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

^is correct and has a pretty sweet sig and avy
< Buzzing about tonight's ppv
V dislikes swimming.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is Wrong

< Plays Blitzball 

V Doesnt know what that is


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

^ Again I do not know what it is 
< Plays league bowling
v Plays a type of sport


----------



## Lephanto (Sep 7, 2008)

^ Likes Gangster type films, ala Godfather? 

< Enjoys playing GTA Only RPG Servers

V A Lifetime premium member.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Got repped

< Listening to Eminem's new album Relapse

V Likes Em


----------



## Lephanto (Sep 7, 2008)

^ Got repped back.

< Playing online games

V is a nice guy/girl


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is very right

< Is a big fan of the band The Cure

V Does not know them but should


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

^ Is cool
< Cannot wait for the Bash tonight
v Also will watch the Bash tonight


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is very cool and Is correct about me being cool and excited for The Bash 

< Uver excited for the Bash

V Uses the word Uber


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

^ is not a McHater

< is also not a McHater

v sleeps in the nude


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Actually, I dont do that 

< Wishes SHIMMER reached a TV deal sometime

V Has never watched PWO Wrestling


----------



## Blacwolves (Feb 26, 2009)

^yes thats correct

<big undertaker fan!!!

V would have never even heard about maldives


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Likes The Deadman

< Awaits the return of The "Phenom"

V Was shocked with some of what transpired @ The Bash.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

^ Yes i was shocked with some stuff
< Is watching raw tonight
v Is also watching raw tonight


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

^ Is correct about me watching Raw tonight

< Is only watching the first half hour or so because he has to work in the morning

v Enjoys watching Randy Orton drool and spit on himself


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

^ Is pretty funny, Orton + Drool = :lmao
< Is stressed atm
v Is going to watch Raw, but isn't too excited for it


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

^ Not excited at all unless Jericho shows up
< Melina's #1 fan
v Probably doesn't like Melina


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

^ Melina is awesome 
< Just watched Murray win a great tennis match
v May not watch Wimbledon


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

^ Is correct.
< Is a little sunburned.
v has probably used one of my gifs before.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

^ Makes exceptional quality gifs

< Only uses self made avys and sigs 

v Enjoys women's wrestling


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is very right, im watching some SHIMMER right now 

< Really wishes Taylor and Daizee would team up

V Doesnt care for SHIMMER


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

^ Likes The Hurricane
< Also likes The Hurricane
v Might like The Hurricane

O_____O


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

^ Has a "Smooth Criminal" avy

< Is neither smooth nor a criminal

v Has never tried escargot


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

^ Nope
< Is bored to death
v May be doing something fun


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Cleaning house isnt fun 
< Watching Family Guy
v Is a fan of Candice "The Great" Michelle


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

^ Maybe:side: 
< Melissa biggest mark on this forum
v Is probably bored


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Yes
< Still Watching Family Guy
V Misses Candice alot since she got released


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ You Know It

< Laughed @ Benjamin getting kicked by Yoshitatsu last night

V Likes Abraham Washington


----------



## Blacwolves (Feb 26, 2009)

^ i dont like him 

< is a good boy

v must be a good boy


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

^ I'ma good girl 
< Needs to do work
v Might be at work


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

^ Nope I am on summer holiday 

< I looked after my friends guinea pigs while he is on holiday and they just died today because of heat 

v Feels sorry for me


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

^ Is correct, R.I.P. guinea pigs

< Ordered a Nikki Roxx T-Shirt

v Is jealous of my Nikki Roxx T-Shirt


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Kinda, I am 

< Might order a Mschif shirt from her official site

V Might like Mschif


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^ Yep, she's quite the talent. 

< Is quite the fan of Zack Ryder

V Should enjoy Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

^ Likes Zack Ryder
< Is waiting for the return of The Hurricane
V Probably likes CM Punk's heel turn


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^ Well he's not heel yet, but yeah, I'm loving the Tweener persona right now.

< Listening To Edguy

V Might listen to Edguy, but that's highly doubtful. (damn shame)


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

^ Sorry dont listen to Edguy 

< Is going to watch Federer/Haas and Murray/Roddick

v Is listening to music


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Not atm, but soon

< Is gonna watch Superstars soon

V Watched it already yesterday


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

^ I DVRed it.

< Just finished making a gif request for Gin.

v Has no plans for July 4th.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ I do Kinda 

< Is a true Hulkamaniac

V Once said his/her prayers and ate thier vitamins


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

^ I have 

< Is loving the federer/haas match... COME ON FEDERER!

v Is looking forward to the weekend


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Will prob be Smackdown! tonoght, even though Morrison isnt in any matches 

< Thinks Smackdown! is the #1 Brand

V Might Agree


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

^ Absolutely... always been my favourite brand

< Is watching smackdown tonight

v Hates it that Morrison wont appear on smackdown tonight


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ You guessed it good buddy 

< Is gonna post more matches in the TNA section soon

V Might check them out


----------



## Jax (Jun 24, 2006)

^*Nope*

< *Brought A Month Old Thread Game*

v *Will Post Below Me*


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ Has a cool username.

< Has never posted in this thread before.

v Will say something about my username.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Knows this is My thread 

< Created This Thread (Well Not really I stole it from someone)

V Likes this thread.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ Was right about me liking this thread.

< Hates Elimination Chambers

V Most likely likes Elimination Chambers.


----------



## kicKazz (Sep 27, 2005)

^ Lives in a cell, in Hell (HIAC's are... okay)

< Is back on WF semi-regularly

V Has at some point dreamt of being in a wrestling match


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ apparently lives in a place called hell
< pretty new to this place
V has probably been a member for over a year


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ Bumped this thread
< Is glad this thread was bumped
v Will be a staff member being sick of this thread being bumped.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Thanks to the above for bringing my thread back 

< Listens to alot of music

V May like only one genre but should listen to more


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ I think you know what i listen to 
< Watching tv
v Might be a fan of Paramore


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Sure am 

< Thinks the weather today is depressing

V Might have good weather


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^Knows I have sun even though I prefer rain.

<Loves Mick Foley

vLikes CM Punk.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Very correct xXx

< Big time fan of The Beatles

V Hates The Beatles


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

^not really, not a fan though
< is listining to the radio
v doesn't listen to the radio.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ On occasion

< Watching Smackdown!

v Watching too


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ Is wrong about me watching SmackDown.
< Is about to watch Lucha Libre.
v Should watch Lucha Libre.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Watches Lucha Wrestling

< Used to but no longer gets the Mexican station

V May know who Ultimate Guererro is


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ Should watch the matches Andy3000 put links to in the Puro Thread (LUCHA~).

< Is going to watch more Lucha.

v Should also watch the links Andy gave in the Puro Thread (which are LUCHA~).


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Offline

< Oooonline

V May be invisible


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ Has a username that's fun to pronounce.

< Has a username that's apparantly fun to type.

v Will be DJ PHANTASY


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ OMG! Yup 

< Listening to New Green Day Album

V Listens to Music


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ may live in a yellow submarine
< doesnt live in a yellow submarine
V lives in a box


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is offline

< Listening to The Offspring

V May have slept on a Boxspring


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ like this game
< likes it too
V so do they


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ Was right.

< Is getting fed up with Metroid Fusion.

v Has a Playstation (1, 2, 3, Portable, whatever).


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ loves rep
< loves rep
V loves rep


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ I used to care alot about it yes

< Wtaching E&C matches

V Likes E&C


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ Knows they're my favourite tag team (kazoos and streamers).

< Watching Misawa.

v Will either be PHANTASY or Sickburn.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ correct
< sickburn
V will have over 2000 posts


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is correct

< Edgehead

V May also like Edge


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ Was somewhat correct. I love Edge before around his return in 2004.

< Wants to stab Ashnard in the face.

v Will probably not know who Ashnard is.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

^ Who the hell is Ashnard?

< Would rather watch BJW over WWE every day of the week.

v Will say BJW is garbage wrestling


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is wrong

< Respects all wrestling promotions

V May also be excited for TNA tonight.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

^ Nope we don't get TNA in our country... I jsut read results on the net 

< Huge fan of Booker T and Stevie Ray

( instert down arrow) (person below) will show me how to use the down arrow, I dont know where it is on the keyboard  lol

*OH wait edit... im an idiot it's a "V" isn't it? lol im a tad slow*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Lol  Its ok.

< Got Facebook yesterday

V Might use FB


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

^ Uses facebook 

< I use facebook

V Has a myspace not a facebook?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Wrong 

< No longer uses Myspace

V Might like Reality TV


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ Was wrong.

< Will answer this:


> Who the hell is Ashnard?


 It's the final boss on a game I can't beat.

v Will post below me 


:side:


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ likes kfc?
< loves kfc
V likes mcdonalds?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ Eh, kinda.

< JUST BEAT ASHNARD. 

WOO FUCKING HOOOOO

v Won't be me.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Gamer

< Uber Gamer

V Hates Video Games


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ Nope ;D

< Watches Seinfeld.

v Should wacth Seinfeld (I'm right either way).


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ should watch SPACED
< doesnt rate seinfeld at all
V loves dick


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Happy Birthday

< Is about to watch Smackdown!

V Will post words and stuff


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ thank you sir.
< is going to have a punt
V wishes they were me


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ Nup.

< Is posting here.

v Is posting there.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Likes Games

< Likes Games produced by SquareSoft/SQUAREENIX

V May have played Xenogears before


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ Xeno..wha..? 

< Needs to do homework (F_____)

v Doesn't.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is right

< Took the SAT today

V Takes Tests


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ will not fail the SAT
< is drinking water
V is gobbling knob


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Posted Yesterday

< Posted Now

V Will post sometime


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ nWo in Avatar

< Fire Emblem in Avatar

v Joined in 2009


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Likes Fire Emblem

< I played a couple of them

V Likes Final Fantasy


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ Nup ;D

< Needs to start FE Sacred Stones and Rekka No Ken again.

v Has no Blog Entries.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ has correct information
< is fucking bored
V likes salt and vinegar chips


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ Salt & Vinegar rules.

< Is confused as to why they have to mention it's _salt_ and vinegar, when it's common knowledge salt is in potato chips anyway.

v Likes original/plain better.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ seems to know his chips
< belives salt and vinegar is the epitome in the world of potato chips
V hates chicken chips


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ Actually they're okay.

< Is going to watch puro (Misawa, bay-bay).

v Will be male.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Default Usertitle

< Judas Priest Usertitle

V May like Judas Priest


----------



## Strikin. (Oct 8, 2009)

^
Likes Maria 
<Likes Jeff Hardy
v
Is posting in this thread


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ Possibly. :side:

< Didn't get to watch Misawa last night. :sad:

v Has seen at least one Misawa match.


----------



## Strikin. (Oct 8, 2009)

^
Likes that Misawa that dies
<Has never seen a Misawa match
v
Probably has read a book before


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Definatley 

< is trying to find a job

v has one..... is lucky


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

^ Is right about the first statement, second though? No.

< Currently has two weeks off from work.

v Would like some time off as well.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ is enjoying time off work
< also has time off (go back on monday)
V is into interspecies erotica


----------



## Strikin. (Oct 8, 2009)

^
Now what I am into
<Lurks forums
v
Is going to get their post count up


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ doesnt know that post count is turned off in here
< is still waking up
V will have over 100 posts


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ Has a post count in the mid-70s.

< Yeah1993.

v American.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Offline

< Listening to KITTIE

V Likes music


----------



## Strikin. (Oct 8, 2009)

^
Has a Shimmer Sim League
<Favorite Band is Guns N Roses
v
Enjoys WF


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ They can't get rid of me 

< Is enjoying Radiant Dawn.

v Is older than me (16).


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

^ Is correct.

< Is currently extremely bored and might watch some old PPV's.

v Is not looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## Strikin. (Oct 8, 2009)

^
Knows I am not looking forward to tomorrow gott go back to school
<Smokes
v
Probably is Straight Edge


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ Depends what you mean. I'm nowhere near into punk and all of that, but I'll never smoke and never get drunk.

< Will probably go watch some wrestling.

v Might.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is wrong

< Watching anime

v Hates anime


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ Dragon Ball 4-Life....

< Trying to find a match I can't.

v WF poster (I got nothin').


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

^ No shit, bro. Which match?

< Just watched WM II.

v Dislikes the current WWE-product.


----------



## Strikin. (Oct 8, 2009)

^
Just watched Wrestlemania 11
<Feels like a noob. Because people have millions of credits and I have like 1000
v
Has many more Posts then me.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^Yeh. 

< Will answer...


> Which match?


 Tiger Mask (II)/Kobayashi 21/6/85. Found it for Download around two minutes ago actually, but I'd prefer a stream/MegaVideo

v Should watch their 9/3 match if they haven't seen it.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ has between 8001-8500 rep
< just finsihed watching rise and fall of wcw (enjoyed it)
V hasnt seen the rise and fall of wcw


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^Is right (for Rise/Fall of WCW- I have less than 8,000 rep)

< Gonna watch Lucha.

v Eihter Sickburn, DJ, Wes, or Strikin.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Wrong! 

< Is a very nice dude

V Is also very nice


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ I said


> Eihter Sickburn, *DJ*, Wes, or Strikin.


. I am right. HA! 

< Is nice most of the time.

v Will probably say he isn't for the hell of it.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Now is wrong! 

< Misread a post

V Misreads stuff


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ is down with jomo
< is down like syndrome
V is posting below me


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^Joined this year.

< Joined last year.

v Joined from 2005-2007.


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

^ Is Wrong.

< Joined in 2008

v Also joined in 2008


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Joined around Christmas of 08

< Is excited about TNA Bound For Glory V

V May also be


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

^ Has ADR Gif in their sig.

< Is going to post a new BTB soon.

V May have had a BTB in the past.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Yes, many of them. Those were truly great times.

< Used to do BTB

V Is not stupid


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

^ Thanks  lol

< Loves Melina

v Is a TNA fan


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Correct

< Knows Melina is RAW's best diva

V Will agree


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

^ I do agree.

< Want's Maryse back soon.

V Will post below and agree.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

^ I agree 1000%, I want Maryse back now.

< Listening to the radio.

V Is a Lifetime member.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ Not a premium one 

< Will stick around for a long time though (sorry :side

v Will be someone who's already posted on this page.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Well, technically this is my first post on Page 51 

< Likes Final Fantasy and MGS among other games

V Has played one of those series


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ Nup.

< Plays FE though ;D

v Doesn't; Never has.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ I liked the older Fire Emblems alot

< Plays alot of games

V May have heard of or played Broken Sword


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

^ I've never played or heard of Broken Sword

< Is getting SVR 10

V Maybe getting it also


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ You Know It

< Found the commercial sorta funny

V May have seen the SVR10 commercial


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

^ I haven't.

< Is now searching on youtube for it.

V Has seen Smackdown.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

^ Not yet, I had to go out with my girlfriend.

< Is starving.

V Likes my new sig.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ You Know It

< Said that twice now on this page

V Finds it annoying


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ Not really 

< Watched Taker/HBK at 'Mania a few hours ago and finds it overrated.

v Loves it to no end.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ I liked it but I can think of many of matches from both Taker and HBK that were much better. It was neither man's best match with anyone.

< Thinks HBK/Angle had some of the best WWE matches.

V Watches Indy Wrestling like me


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ Nah I don't, but I might start next yer.

< Loves Vader.

v Should.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Hes alright, but Cactus Jack is still better

< Huge Mick Foley Mark

V Likes Abyss


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ Knows Foley is awesome. Vader's better than alright though 

< Doesn't watch TNA, ergo doesn't like Abyss.

v Most likely Phantasy :$


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Was right 

< Is headed off to bed

V Goodnight and stuff


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Is Jamesy 
< Is listening to Demi Lovato 
V Might Like The Beatles


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ Is apparantly online according to their user title.

< Not really a fan of music.

v Will post on page 127.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^correct
<is drunk
Vloves the fat one


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ Huh?

< Tried to watch a match, when something happened so I had to stop watching.

v Might ask what it is.


----------



## Strikin. (Oct 8, 2009)

^Is wondering what made you stop watching the match
<Loves The fact that a girl broke up with her current BF and went out with me. Yepp I got game .
v Probably has game with the opposite sex


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

^ I have a girlfriend does that count?

< Just watched a Wrestlemania repeat, Taker/Michaels best match on that card.

V Will agree.


----------



## Strikin. (Oct 8, 2009)

^It counts
<And I agree
vEnjoys Shawn Michaels?


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

^ I do enjoy his in ring work.
< Wishes Michaels would turn heel by Superkicking Trips.
V Will be Strikin.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ Maybe :side:

< Will go watch that match now 

v Wishes Jeff Hardy back.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Has a yt link in his sig

< Has WWE's Finest in his sig

V Has something in their sig


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

^ Yea the finest diva in the WWE.

< is about to get drunk for the night.

V Hates Cena....


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is wrong, Cena rules

< Is Proud to be Straight Edge

V Is not Straightedge


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ I am without the 'punkness'.

< Is enjoying Liger more than ever.

v Might be posting on the new page.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Likes Liger

< Thinks Ultimo is better

V Disagrees


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ I do, but Ultimo is seriously awesome.

< Has Liger/Sasuke July 8th 1994 in his top 10 matches ever.

v Has seen it (PLEASE).


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ 10 posts
< awsome
V fav colour is blue


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

*^* Was born where I was.
*<* Was born in Melbourne.
*v* Was also born in Melbourne.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ Was right country-wise.

< Born in Adelaide.

v Also Australian.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ correct
< is watching southpark
V likes richard pryor


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Definatley 

< Finally watched Bound For Glory 2009

V Liked the PPV.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ Kept the thread live.

< Doesn't watch TNA.

v Does.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is missing good wrestling

< Likes any wrestling promtion

V Might not be able to watch TNA because of their area or cable setup


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

^ Wrong.

< Watching TNA Bound For Glory 09.

V Will Rep me.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Woo Woo Woo.... You Know It!

< Listening to Poison

V Likes Poison/Bret Michaels


----------



## Bookworm Rocks (Jun 23, 2009)

^Likes music
<Barracks for the Collingwood Magpies
vWas also born in Australia


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ Yeah.

< Won the "Last Post Wins" thread.

v Didn't. ;D


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ only just beat me
< shattered
V rocks out


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Offline

< <3's Lacey Von Erich

V Doesnt like her


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

^ I like her She's pretty hot

< Loves the way Melina moves.

V Is a newbie


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Guess again 

< Has not got Swine Flu

V Might have


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

^ Some day.

< Just watched KENTA vs. Chris Hero - ROH on HDNet for like the 50th time

V Has seen that match


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Nah cause im not a fan of Chris Hero 
< Watching Impact
V Likes Candice Michelle


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ Not even close.

< Thinks Nick Bockwinkel is probably the most underappreciated wretler of all time.

v Lifetime Premium Member.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

^ Damn straight. 
< Has a soar knee.
V Has more the 1,000 posts.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ Yeah.

< Has nothing to put here.

v Second post on the page.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ correct information
< is pretty boozy
V loving the fact its saturday tomorrow...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

^ No because I have to work.

< Might take a nap 

V Is kool.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Thanks

< Is obivously cool

V Is not as cool


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Likes Lady GaGa
< Also likes Lady GaGa
V May have been one of the few to speak to Ashley Massaro on the Phone in '05


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ Lucky for her I wasn't :lmao

< Jushin Liger fan.

v Higher post count than me.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ You Know it!

< Uploading things for WF

V Might have posted media


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ not yet
< watchin southpark wrestling ep
V loves fat cock


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

^ Incorrect.
< Is quite hungover and bored atm.
v Enjoys spamming forum games.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ Oh quite, which was how I won 'Last Post Wins'. 

< Needs the school holiday break.

v Watched Bragging Rights.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ yup
< hungry
V rad


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Thanks

< Playing SVR10 and downloading Bragging Rights

V Is happy


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ Wrong.

< Not happy.

v Might be.


----------



## CMPunk665 (May 10, 2007)

^ Is right
< Might be happy, not sure
v is upset that it's Monday


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^Well it's Teusday in Australia ;D

< Is not happy that it's teusday (or when it's monday, wednesday, thursday, or friday......oh, and sunday before I go to bed).

v Knows it's because of school.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ least doesnt have to go to work everyday
< hates work
V dream job would be a beer tester in a rocking chair...?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ No way brother!

< Marking about Hogan signing with TNA

V Dislikes Hulkster


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

^ Nope, i respect everything he done for wrestling and rate him up there big time.

< Going to cook my dinner now.

V Doesn't know me.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ correct
< just ate kfc
V likes chicken


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

^ I mark for chicken.
< Downloading and Listening to music.
V Enjoys my new avatar.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ From UK

< From AUS

v From USA


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Correct

< Watches SHIMMER

V May watch ROH or CZW


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

^ I do watch ROH but not CZW

< Wants someone to try may Davey Richards banner request.

v Likes Davey Richards


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Who? 
< Just got SVR10
V Might also have SVR10


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Correct

< Thinks SVR10 is the best wrestling game since Smackdown! 2

V Kows TNA iMPACT the Video Game is horrible. I hope the 2nd one is better.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ Knows I didn't buy Impact.

< Doesn't care for TNA.

v Watches it, but doesn't like it at the moment.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ I love TNA

< Favorite Promotions are TNA and SHIMMER

V Thinks WWE or NJPW is best


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ WWE since ive never seen NJPW
< Could be a Video Store with all the DVD's i own
V Might also own alot of Movies


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ Well I don't, but my parents do. 

< Doesn't care about more than around 10 movies.

v Goes to the movies a lot.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ understands what this means "look at me im so big"...lol
< [email protected] this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8wZUgGm79o
V should watch above link


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ Knows it's VADER TIME

< Loves Vader

v I don't know, but I'll say this: VADER.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Obviously marks for Vader

< Marks for Billy Idol

V Plays games


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ 

< Has a game character is his avatar.

v Has before.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is very right

< Watching iMPACT

V Just woke up or is heading to bed


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ should be awake
< pissed as a ****
V loves a punt


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is Offline

< Drinking Coffee

V Loves Cheerleader Melissa


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ I don't watch whatever promotion she's on.

< LOVES The Best of Saturday Night's Main Event DVD. Nearly done.

v Lives in a different country than me (Aus)


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ wrong
< loves Australia
V isnt an aussie


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

*^* Incorrect ma brutha.
*<* Was born in Aussie.
*V* Hasn't been to New Zealand


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ Correct. 

< Liking SummerSlam 1996 so far.

v Has been in a WWE crowd (House Show, whatever).


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

^ Correct

< Is hungry

v Has a pet


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ Wrong.

< About to watch wrestling.

v Watching the next WWE PPV.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ correct
< right handed
V left handed...


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

^ Correct
< Joined in 2008
V Didn't...


----------



## Bookworm Rocks (Jun 23, 2009)

^ is right
< loves the TV shows Lie To Me and Glee atm
V also like one of those shows


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

*^* Nah, not really
*<* Prefers Skins and Big Bang Theory
*V* Likes Skins or Big Bang Theory


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ Wrong.

< Watches Seinfeld pretty much on a daily basis.

v Has a TV show they watch a lot.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ right
< loves NCIS
V loves men


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^Right handed.
<Right handed.
vRight handed.


----------



## Bookworm Rocks (Jun 23, 2009)

^ is correct
> Favourite sport is Aussie Rules (apart from wrestling)
V Also likes Aussie Rules


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ yep
< goes for west coast eagles
V doesnt


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Right

< FOB listener

V Likes FOB


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ I only like a couple of their songs 
< Likes Paramore
V Might also like Paramore


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ You Know It!

< Lacuma Coil fan

V Likes Lacuna Coil or should listen to them right now!!!


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

*^* Our Truth is the only song I know/heard.
*<* Listens to Weezer fuck loads.
*V* Like Weezer too.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^Wrong.
<Can't wait for exams to finish.
v Can't wait for whatever break of whatever.


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

^ Wrong.
< I'm a patient guy.
v Not as patient as me.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ 124 posts
< at work, doin a whole lot of not much
V likes johnathan creek...


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

*^* Johnathan what??
*<* Agrees with Yeah1993: Exams suck.
*V* Enjoys exam time!


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ Actually I don't really think exams suck, I actually prefer them to regular school, but I just can't wait until exams are over, because it means like 2 months off 

< Logging off.

v Who knows.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Offline

< Playing Final Fantasy XII

V May have played FF13


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Ive never played a FF Game 
< Watching E! News
V Might enjoy "Keeping up With the Kardashians"


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ You Know It

< Watches E! and Vh1

V Likes TV


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^SEINFELD SEINFELD SEINFELD SEINFELD

< Watching Seinfeld at this moment.

v Posting below me ;D


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

^ Is correct.

< Just got done making some gifs.

v Probably never posted in one of my gif threads before.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is wrong 

< Loves ADR and KC's gifs

V Has used their gifs before


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

^ I can't 

< May watch Impact later.

V May also watch Impact Later.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Has yet to see this week's iMPACT

< Wacthed it last night

V May dl TNA Turning Point


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

*^* Doesn't watch TNA.
*<* Is gonna purchase SVR2010 after exams!!
*V* Has yet to get SVR2010?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Got it 2 Weeks ago 
< Listening to Paramore
V Likes Madison Rayne


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ wants to fuck stephanie mcmahon
< wants to fuck stephanie mcmahon
V wants to fuck stephanie mcmahon


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ I Guess

< Watching Smackdown!

V Likes Dolph Zigler


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ Nope.

< Only on here for a bit (studying).

v Will/has been on for over two hours.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Correct 
< Watching SmackDown
V Might like the Band, Skillet


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ Was probably trying to respond to Phantasy.

< Posted before him. (HA! )

v Lifetime premium member


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Correct

< Watching Jericho/Taker

V Knows Jericho > All


----------



## Bookworm Rocks (Jun 23, 2009)

^Is Correct
<Likes Mountain Dew
VAlso Likes Mountain Dew


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ I'm not a huge fan of any kind of fizzy drinks, but it's good.

< Thinks regular water is the greatest beverage.

v Hates me. :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Posted Above Me
< Watching VH1
V Wants John Cena to have a Year Long Title reign


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

^ No thanks lol
< Birthday in 6 days
V Might have Cod MW 2


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

^ Is Correct

< Thinks MW 2 is awesome.

V Agrees.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Dang Straight

< Listening to Theory of A Deadman

V Likes VH1's Tool Academy


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Nah. I dont like that show 
< Enjoyed Daisy of Love
V Is a Big Fan of Britney Spears


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Yes, Definatley 

< Might buy The first season of Rock of Love on DVD soon

V May have seen the show on VH1


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^Nope.

< Needs the holidays.

v Has broken a bone before.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^aussie
<aussie
Vaussie


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ Yea.

< Wants an arsonist to attack my school.

v Thinks I'm nuts.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^Yeah1993
<Yeah1993
vYeah1993


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Is Offline
< Hates my Job
V Might also hate their job


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ correct!
< not at work today...."sick"
V likes SCSA


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ Knows I love Steve Austin.

< Loves Steve Austin.

v Same.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^Yeah :argh:

<Keeping thread alive.

vBetter be someone


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ F*CK

< Had to Triple Post.

v POST


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ ok then
< just posted
V likes cheese


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^FINALLY

< Likes cheese

v Might have to be me.....


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Nope
< Listening to Beyonce
V Thinks Candice Michelle is the Greatest Diva of all time.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ 

< Really dislikes Candice.

v Watches Basketball.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ not much
< likes south park
V like futurerama better than simpsons...


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ No
< Listening to Taylor Swift
V Loves The Jonas Brothers


----------



## Cookie1145™ (Aug 1, 2009)

^ F'n hate the Jo Bros
< He is cookie1145 and he is awsome
v thinks that i am the best


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

^ isn't the best

< loves Pete Doherty

V doesn't love Pete Doherty


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Who is Pete Doherty? 
< About to watch Raw
V Watched Survivor Series


----------



## Lunaa (Oct 29, 2008)

^ Nope. I was too busy fighting the evil powers known as 'public transport'. 
< Listening to Depeche Mode
V Does not like Jeff Hardy.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ Somewhat right.

< About to wacth Summerslam 1999.

v Has seen it.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ yep, good show
< hungry
V just ate


----------



## Cookie1145™ (Aug 1, 2009)

^ Isn't hungry actually
< Watching TV
V Loves ECW


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ Not the current one.

< Likes the '90s ECW.

v Watched Survivor Series live.


----------



## Cookie1145™ (Aug 1, 2009)

^ No watched it in the morning after as Im in england
< Thinks Mysterio is too small to be a wrestler
V Likes Chicken Fried rice


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ I hate fried rice.

< Likes other rices though. And curry. 

v Is 18.


----------



## Cookie1145™ (Aug 1, 2009)

^ 13 actually
< At School
V Can name at least 1 Flanimal


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ the fuck "Flanimal" ?
< watching cricket
V sucks cocks..?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Repped me earlier

< Repped Sickburn just now

V Is posting below me


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

^ Likes Edge
< Looking forward to Manchester United this weekend
V Not Watching TLC


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ rocks melbourne city
< also likes manchester united
V has over 3000 posts


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ Close....ish. EDIT: Is correct? *Rubs eyes* I have over 3000 posts?

< About to watch Backlund/Slaughter Cage match from '81.

v Likes Seinfeld.


----------



## Cookie1145™ (Aug 1, 2009)

^ Doesn't know what Seinfield is
< Is about to google seinfield
V Is British


----------



## Bookworm Rocks (Jun 23, 2009)

^Like Dolph Ziggler
<Thinks Seinfeld and Friends are the greatest sitcoms ever
VLikes seinfeld and Friends too


----------



## SenorShocker (Mar 31, 2008)

^ Likes Friends.

< Wants a milkshake.

v owns a cardboard cut out of the Undertaker.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ No I don't. Probably could make one in fifteen seconds though 

< Is upset at how Cookie didn't know what Seinfeld was 

v Posting on a new page.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Might be right

< Is sXe

V Drinks, Smokes, and/or Does Drugs


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ I do none of that. I've drunk Irish Cream before though, and it was awesome.

< Won't do a drug.

v Online (?)


----------



## Bookworm Rocks (Jun 23, 2009)

^Now I am 
<Can't wait until school holidays
vDoesn't hate me


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

^is new
< is doing HW
V doesn't go to school.


----------



## Cookie1145™ (Aug 1, 2009)

^ Sadly I do
< Got a good day ahead
V Likes Zack Ryder


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Likes Dolph

< Made Dolph defeat Morrison for the IC title on SVR10

V Has played SVR10


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

^Had Dolph win IC Title.

< Did also.

V Thinks SVR10 is great.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ You Betcha! 

< Looking at wrestling and VH1 DVDs to get

V Has a DVD and/or Blu-Ray collection


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Almost 500 DVDs to be exact 
< Likes to Collect DVDs
V Might own a WWE DVD


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ You don't know the half of it 

< Played _Mario Kart: Double Dash!!_ earlier.

v Has played at least one Mario Kart game.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^Im the Mario Kart master 
< Owns People on Mario Kart ALOT 
V Wishes to one day get beaten by me on Mario Kart :side:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Maybe one day we will find out who is better Mike 

< Currently has PS2 only

V Owns an XBOX 360 and PS3


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Correct
< Will soon own a Wii
V Has owned a Guitar Hero game


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^sure do
< likes money
V like the original willy wonka movie


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Not Really
< Listening to Taylor Swift
V Has a Last.FM account


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Yep

< Loves WWE Universe

V has never used it


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ Right.

< Probably getting off.

v Has a wrestling-related avatar.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is not here

< Wants to see Mickie James win the Women's Championship again

V Agrees


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ in wonderland
< keeping thread alive
V is over 18


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Keeps the thread alive

< Started this thread

V Knows this is better than AYT or TTT


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ too right
< sickburn
V phantom...?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Yes master, I am at your service.

< Is Listening to Nightwish

V Sickburn


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ yep yep yep
< playing online games
V watching wrestling of some sort?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Raw 
< Just made a banner
V Might like the 3 Singers in my banner


----------



## Bookworm Rocks (Jun 23, 2009)

^ Yep, but I don't like Ashley Tisdale much 
< Loves Tool Academy
V Has at least watched Tool Academy


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Correct, I love Vh1

< Not a real Phantom

V Is not really who/what their username implies


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Well Stratus happens to be my wife's name :side:
< Is a Melina fan
V Might have liked Maria winning DOTY last night.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Should know I voted Mcool

< Thought Batista was hilarious last night because he looked like a white Kanye

V May be happy about Sheamus and McIntyre's pushes


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ to an extent
< watching aussies play cricket
V like cricket


----------



## Bookworm Rocks (Jun 23, 2009)

^ Yep, but not as much as footy or wrestling
< Barracks for the Collingwood Magpies
V Barracks for a Victorian football team


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ 
< Is Sore
V Is a Huge Fan of Miley Cyrus


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Hmmmm

< Watching iMPACT

V Is watching as well


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Yep 
< Wishes TBP would just freakin kiss already 
V Agrees with me


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ You Know It

< Making another HQ Wrestling MV

V May like my MVs If I show them one


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Made an Awesome Candice video for me once before 
< Still marks for Candice
V Also thinks Candice is one of the all time great Divas


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ You Know It 

< Likes Jesse Neal

V Thinks Neal is awesome in TNA


----------



## Bookworm Rocks (Jun 23, 2009)

^ Is somewhat right
< Prefers the Simpsons and Fururama to Family Guy
V Doesn't


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

^ You got it
< Is going to UFC 114
V Doesn't watch MMA


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Wrong

< Just noticed this thread was up again

V Excited for Wrestlemania 26.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ You know it
< Made some Fajitas
V Has been to a TGI Fridays Restaurant


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

^ Never have
< Is looking forward to eating Pizza tonight
v Talks to a mop much like Perry Saturn.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is wrong, I talk to a head much like Al Snow 

< Is excited for CM Punk/Shelton Benjamin tonight 

V Prob is not


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

^Would have if I didn't read the spoilers
< Has only 3 hours of sleep until work
V doesn't have a job


----------



## Jax (Jun 24, 2006)

_^ I Do
< Works AT 12:00 Pm tomorrow
v Doesn't Give A Shit (lol)_


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

^ too right 

< supports stoke city

v likes football (you americans call it soccer)


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

^ Indeed I do
< Is gutted about Villa losing in the cup final Dammit Rooney! 
v Thinks Villa should have won.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ english
< australian
V mexican


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

^ Wrong
< white boy from Long Beach
V doesn't know they have the clap


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ was just repped by sickburn
< def does not have the clap
V is alergic to peanuts...?


----------



## Bookworm Rocks (Jun 23, 2009)

^ Wrong, sushi
< Is sick
V Isn't


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ I am 
< Now has Twitter
V Might also have a Twitter account


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

^ Wrong, 
< Doesn't even have a Facebook page
V Fucking loves Facebook


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

^ I don't know about loves, although I do have one
< Finally getting their laptop fixed
V Is over the age of 18


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ yes i am. 21.
< also doesnt have a face book page, fuck that shit.
V owns a mobile nokia phone


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ No

< Watching NXT

V Loves Heath Sl8ter


----------



## Jax (Jun 24, 2006)

_^ Nah He's Alright
< Fan Of Giovanni, Jonathan Dos Santos & Andres Guardado
V Likes Football/Soccer_


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Has two loactions listed

< Considers Jeff Jarrett one of the very best

V Agrees


----------



## Jax (Jun 24, 2006)

_^ Hell Yeah
< Is From L.A
v Has Never Been To Los Angeles CA._


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

^ Never Have would love to go though
< Is freezing cold
V Thinks Ring Of Honor is the best Wrestling company.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

^ wrong

< is online. :side:

v wants christian to win mitb


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

^ wrong

< is online. :side:

v wants christian to win mitb


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

^ I guess if I had to choose
< Has the day off today
V Just got home from work


----------



## Jax (Jun 24, 2006)

_^ Wrong Barely Going
< Gets Paycheck Tomorrow
v Doesnt Like Working_


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

^ Right you are.
< Likes pussy.
v is most likely a Premium/LifeTime Member.​


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

^wrong

< Unhealthy obsession with wrestling

\/ likes CM Punk


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

^ Only reason I still watch pro wrestling
< Just waiting for the Laker game
V Is not a Lakers fan


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ likes the UFC
< doesnt really watch basketball
V has tried cocaine..?


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

^ Has a man in his avatar.
< Has NOT tried cocaine.
v Drinks an unhealthy amount of tomato juice.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Cole

< Mickie

V [The Band]


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Who? 
< Has been listening to Metallica non stop since about 2pm 
V Also likes Metallica


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

^Is correct
< Has seen them live 4 times
V Is more of a nickelback fan :no:


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ no way do i like nickleback
< into aussie hip hop, rock, rap...pretty much everything (except nickleback)
V thinks Lita is hotter than Trish...?


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

^ wrong
< likes nickelback, rock, hard rock, and metal.
v likes Jazz, and Soul Hip-Hop. [ROTFL.]​


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Steals peoples gifs/banners and counts them as his own.

< Has a hard on for Katie Lea, Daffney and Tara.

v probably betetr than me in every way.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

^ Can see into the future
< Hopes Villa can win the FA cup
V Thinks I should be banned.


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

^ Wrong.
< Bambi, no I don't.
v Is probably a girl, and has black hair.​


----------



## Jax (Jun 24, 2006)

_^ Naw I'm A Guy
< Is Latino
v Is American_


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

^ I'm British actually 
< Has the day off work
V Smells what The Rock is cooking


----------



## Jax (Jun 24, 2006)

_^ I Do N Smells Like Shit :side: lol
< Has Day Off Of Work Tomorrow 2
v Will Post Below Me _


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ loves vanessa.
< lol'ing at BambiKiller calling out and owning WrestlingGFX
V likes clerks II


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

^ Never seen it
< Listening to Radio 1
V Should listen to Radio 1


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Is listening to Radio 1.

< Finds Rob Terry strangely erotic.

V Please let it be Flanny.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Sorry............ About Your Damn Luck!

< Listens to Jethro Tull

V Does Not


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Is God

< Loves South Park

v Only thing under his kilt is your girlfriends lipstick


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Lmao 

< Watching my Top 10 Wrestlemania Matches

V May have a list like that


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ No, I just watch the last few Wrestlemanias.
< Just woke up.
V Is a fan of Chris Jericho.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Damn Right 

< Watching his #8 Match of WM

V Loves Paul Heyman's Commentary


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

^ if it's Rock/Austin that should be higher on your list 
< Is Bored 
V Thinks AJ will lose the Title tonight.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Agreed.

< Thinks Brian Kendrick, Motorcity Machine Guns and RVD should face each other. in a blunt on a pole match.

v Likes wrestling


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ comedian
< sickburn
V wants to fornicate with Stephanie McMahon


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

^ Who Doesn't
< Has the day off work again 
V Watched Impact instead of Raw.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is definatley correct

< Loved iMPACT this week

V What were you doing @ 4:20 this afternoon?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Probably asleep.

< Tis my birthday

v Thinks the new over the limit PPV, will have Jake Roberts -v- JBL in a beer drinking contest.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

^ Happy Birthday!
< Just Created The Women's title in my Sim League
v Should join my Sim League


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Already part of your league of extraordinary wrestlers 

< Thanks Flanny for his happy birthday holla!. Me also thinks Flanny should join mine .

V Is like wtf is a league?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Has The Current KO Champion, The Next KO Champion, and The Most Underrated Diva in his sig

< Watching RAW

V Gamer


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Is still god!.

< Wants taco flavoured kisses.

V Thinks Max Moon really came from Uranus, ripbbed for her pleasure!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is Still Awesome 

< Could never be God

V Likes Unsolved Mysteries


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Only if the Unsolved Mystery is what Jake Roberts did on a pub crawl in 1997.

< Only person never to sleep with Miss Hyatt.

V Probably slept with Missy Hyatt


----------



## y2jcviper (Sep 20, 2004)

^ Probably dreaming with Miss Hyatt

< Habla español

V It will say that Im mexican


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Your a jobber, with bad teeth.

< Is a leg-end with decent teeth.

v Is DDP, on a scale of one to teeth!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Knows that I like me, you like me, and now you like yourself... because of me! DDP!

< DDP Mark

V Marks for Snitsky


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Only when falling on Lita!!!.

< Wishes he was falling on Beautiful Poison.

v Thinks Viscera in 1999, looks like an obese Morpheus.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Viscera scares the hell outta Angel Phantom... 

< Listening to Billy Idol

V Is in the Devil's Playground


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ If they Devil's PLayground has Captain Spaulding in it.

< Watching Devil's Rejects

v Likes Steve Blackman.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Great taste in women

< Watching NXT followed by my #1 Wrestlemania Match of All-Time

V Knows Heath Slater is hilarious


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ He is...

< Watching Raw, before watching Number 1 Worst Match in Mania History.

v didn't realise that The Sultan was Rikishi


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ nup, i knew that.
< got to go to work soon 
V doesnt have a job


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Well, I do got a job. lol.

< Trying to make a decent CAW of Daffney on svr10

v Remembers the show Farscape


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ No, but I remember the show "Hey Dude"

< Happy about the weather

V May have warm weather


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

^ Fuck Yeah
< Lives in the greatest city in the World
V Is jealous


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Yeah I am

< Thinks Bret VS Owen was the greatest match in Wrestlemania History.

V Prob will disagree


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ yeah i like taker micheals, bret austin, then owen bret.
< is drinking crownies.
V likes beer...?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Sorry 

< Straight Edge

V Not sXe


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Future Legend.

< Is super thanks for asking!!!!.

v Hopefully Flanny.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

^ Is Right!
< Is working tomorrow
V Has no job


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ I do have a job.

< Wants Taco Flavoured Kisses.

v Likes Tacos and Burettos.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ fuck yeah.
< 21
V 17-20


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ SickBURN

< Obviously, The Future Legend.

V Knows how truly great Kid Buu is.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Kid Buu :s... No matter Future Legend.... Angel... PPHANTOM!!

< Is about to sim the matches to put online tomorrow.

v Has an awesome sim league. (Phantom or Flanny plz. AKA Sim HOF)


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is totally uber cool

< Hopes his friend is out of the Looney Hospital today

V Thinks that was weird


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ I think that's normal to me AP :s.

< I'm not uber cool, I'm just me, I'm me, I'm Bam-bi Key

v Probably has Velvet Sky slapping her KO Tag Title.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Whoa, how did ya guess? 

< Will watch RAW tonight and check out iMPACT via download

V Will watch RAW or iMPACT tonight


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ I will watch Raw, and I might catch TNA on saturday.

< Still wants Sheamus - Triple H in a Guiness Bottle in a Pole Match. Where to win you have to hit it over a chained up Hornswoggle, who is sat on the announce table, being fed Lucky Charms by Michael Cole.... Vintage BambiKiller!!!

v If wishes were fishes, their world would be an ocean.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ But that's not the case now is it King?

< Misses Good Old Jim Ross

V May remember WWF Attitude and WWF Warzone


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Oh I remember all to well .

< Also misses JR.

v Thinks BEautiful Poison -v- Beautiful People could be rather fun!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Would certainly be a clash of styles to say the least.. 

< Watching Jericho in WCW

V Knows It Is A Conspiracy DAMN IT!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Hell Yeah

< Lolling at South Park

v I have no idea, probably god


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is Juvi Juice, Quozzy Juice... lol

< Still watching Jericho in WCW

V Instead of counting sheep counts the holds they know... 1004 of them to be exact.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ I have more than Malenko 

< in his dreams the sheep never make it over the fence!.

v Likes Nachos.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Owes me One Thousand Dollars... LET ME HAVE IT!

< Thinks The Liontamer is the best submission besides The Cripplers Crossface

V Likes Lenny Lane


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ XS - as Stacy Keibler once said stands for "xtra smalL".


< Remembers the human torch match of Sting and Vampiro.

v Is God Phantom


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Armbar

< Moss Covered Three Handled Family Gredunzel

V ARRMBARR!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Wristlock

< Made a Diva Tap!!!

v Wristlock


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Knows there is no way you are a cruiserweight, I see how you eat in catering.. the pizzas the hambugers the pineapple suprise! I am gonna bring out a scale later tonight FATBOY! 

< Is the only true Role Model on WF

V Knows it's true


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ yes i Know it's ture... but in catering they lie they suprise was there was no pineapple!!!

< Is extreme baby!!!!.

v Phantom is the savior of WF


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Yes, I am here to Save Us_.from BOREus Malenko

< Loves his gorgeous locks of hair

V Will raise their fat, filthy hands in the air and say "Go Phantom Go! Go Phantom Go! Go Phantom Go!"


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ just made me look stupid by telling me to do the above, lol
< loves KFC
V thinks cena will beat batista at wm...?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Don't care who wins that particular match, but belives that Super Cena will.

< Katie Lea better be in the divas matc at mania.

v Thinks the piggy james storylne was ironic, when Big Show, Mark Henry and Kane came o the ring looking like they'd spent a fortnight in a pie factory.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ fortnight? nah at least a year.
< wants a pie now
V is going to work today...?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ I've already been to work .

< Thinks God is the most under used wrestler of all time.

v Thinks Raven's Flock was awesome... cus i know i did.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Ravens' Flock, Raven's Nest, The Gathering, Serotonin, Raven/Stevie/Daffney.. All awesome 

< Is going to watch Monday's iMPACT soon

V Saw it already


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Yeah I saw it. Switched it off after Tara.

< Well I tried I got to part 5 of 10, then gave up on it. Jeff Hardy's "squeel" made me rofl.

v Hopes Phantom enjoys it.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ I am still watching it lol, Enjoying it alot 

< Thinks Hall and Waltman are awesome

V May like [The Band] as well


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ I can't help but think of Pac's penis in that god awful porno everytime he hits the screen. and Hall's felt tipped pen top made me laugh.

< Thinks my sim is going places .

v Is Phantom, and we all know his 2 rock.!!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ May be looking forward to Destination X

< Is looking foward to The Bucks VS The Guns, Doug Williams VS Moore, and Tara VS Daffney.

V Wants Daffney to win


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ I don't care who wins, as long as it is one beautiful poison member, which it will be .

< can't get the PPV over here without BT vision, which I don't have.

v Thinks RVD and Hardy should face off in a who can smoke the most dope match


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

^ Read my mind
< Hesitant to shave his head
v watches any form of wrestling programming


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ I don't care what it is as long as there is wrestling involved. Except Kelly Kelly matches!!!.

< Watching South PArk again.

v Also has every season on DVD.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

^ thinks Kane should headline anything but superstars (I saw your comment in another thread)
< Can't grow a beard
v Visits this forum


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^  May hate me now

< Cannot stand South Park in the slightest

V Might like Beavis and Bitt-Head


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Phantom has gone way down in my rankings. But still comes first .

< Just Vader Bombed the Cat!.

v World Puppet Wrestling could be fun.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

^ You again? Hmmmmz.. Likes Katie Lea (who doesn't?)
< Is an HHH mark
v probably had a hard time finding out that the down symbol is simply just a letter "v"


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ A long time ago yes 

< Wants to look like one of the MCMG

V Might want to look like a wrestler or celeb


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Well I look a little like Alex Shelley, without the weird eyes .

< Wants to resist the twist.

v Watched the ring and got disappointed that a drowned girl didn't come out the tv and give you head.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Now knows that we have big problems, Arn Anderson ate my Pizza! What a dick, why cant he get his own damn Pizza?

< Fells like being stupid and random even if it is at the expense of one of his favorite wrestlers of all time, AA

V Is sitting there like wtf..... is this guy's.... deal?


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ i know your deal, tis mine to.

< To tired to give a skadoo. And watching Devil's Rejects.

v Has nothing to do


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Not til my friends and I go to the Rec Center later

< His one friend came home from the Psych Ward the other day 

V Knows Farley and Spade killed Babmi


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ No I killed Bambi!!!

< I cooked it cuz i got peckish.

v And nothing you can say about it jak!!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ 

< Think's Billy Idol's version of "Dont You" is better than the one from the Brekfast Club soundtgrack

v Would agree if they heard it


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ If i heard it then yeah I agree.... Savior!!!

< Currently writing an Angle-Punk storyline, where Punk says he's the true American Hero and doesn't need pain killers and laughs at the fact, the Americn Hero has been arreested.

v Likes Pringles


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Lol 

< Listening to Fozzy

V Knows Fozzy are one of the best bands eveeeer Junior!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ I don't rate them in the slightest.

< Simming the weeks shows to put online Wednesday.

v I pity da fool


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Piper could mess Mr T up any day!

< Wishing time would move a bit faster today

v Has to wait like... hours until something cool happens


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Nope pretty much anything cool has already happened for me.

< Still simming his shows and has the whole Requim card finalised .

v Is Phantom and he's.........AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWESOME!!!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is The guy who killed Bambi, and also totally reeks of awesomeness

< Thinks Hart Dynasty is the best team in WWE

V Agrees


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Why thank you Phantom , plus HD are great, not difficult when there's 5 teams!!! and 2 of which thrown together!!!>

< Found it funny I managed to get the entire ale roster into a PPV .

v PLays as LVE and Jarrett on my sim./


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Correct

< Thinks JoMo and Truth are a very stupid team

V Knows ShoMiz will retian and lose to the newly reunited E&C!!!!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Truth & Wisdom.... Why.... because they got nothin better to do at Mania.

< Finds it funny that everyone rates Benjamin in MITB when all he does each year is run up a ladder.

v Thinks this to.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Sort of..

< Thinks that Christian is probobly going to get pissed about how he is used sooner or later and go back to TNA

V Prob hates when everyone says TNA take WWE rejects (I know I sure as hell do)


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Especially as WWE have taken their share from TNA talent, just didn't know what to do with most of it. MVP, Mickie James,Mr Kennedy, Umaga, Rosey, CM Punk plus many others started in TNA.

< Wow ye know to much.

v is the Quentiessential Stud Muffin Angel Phantom


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ I remember that was someone's usertitle awhile back lol

< Reminded me of Big John Studd (RIP)

V Does not remember the spammer named BigJohnStuddMuffin


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ I surely do not

< Trying to figure out where to put a feud.

v Likes EWR, (I just brought out TNA )


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ EWR is definatley fantasyland because that could never happen. Dixie would never sell TNA to anybody not even Hogan himself.

< Is pissed that his DVD burner is being gay

v Hates how computers act sometimes


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ They wouldn't be computers without being stupid sometimes.

< LO LO LO LO LUCHADORE

V Bored as I


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Not for long... About to head to the Rec Center with freinds

< Pissed there is no wrestling on Wed or Thur

v Also is angered by this


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ I'm not fussed as I'll be meeting Kane at WWE axess  

< Off for a flight tomorrow.

v Not going to mania.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ You are right about that

< Will enjoy watching history in the making

v Will be there in the crowd throwing a fit at the result of HBK/Taker


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Well that won't be me, because i'll shine y blade nice for a true blading job on HBK from the BK!!.

< Will enjoy watching HBK get his ass kicked.

v Will hate me for the words have bestowed upon this forum.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

^ Blasphemy!
< Is tired from working at 4am
V R Truth fan


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

^ What's Up? Fuck no! I ain't no R-Truth fan..
< Is not an R-Truth fan
v broke his leg in a skiing accident involving a donkey


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Offline

< Online

v When you get here, I will be offline as well


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ But your online 

< J'Lo got nothin on me biatch!!!

v Sends you taco flavoured kisses


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Gets lost on his way to the ring

< Hello Winston Salem!!

v Ralphus Mark 4 Life


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Who da fuck is Ralphus.

< Never loses the way to the ring, because how else would I do an Ariel but backbend between the bottom and middle rope .

v Likes LVE


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Correct, LVE is awesome

< has the greatest wrestler eeeeeverrr in his avatar

V Is a Jerichoholic and if they say they dont like him they are in denial and therefore should consider going to a JA meeting


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

^ Knows that I am a Jericoholic
< Was suplexed in a boxing ring
v may or may not have attempted to do a moonsault on his bed


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Well I had a freind who could pull off all of Jeff Hardy's moves on a trampoline which was pretty nuts sometimes, he could swanton off of pretty big heights and I always told him it was pointless because merley looking awesome isnt really worth breaking his neck (Which he almost did one time when his brother tried catching him in mid flight and fell down hard cradling his head)

< Just typed the longest message ever in this thread 

V Will not read the whole thing


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ I didn't 

< Giving up my sim league after Requim.

v 17-1


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Giving up his sim  must be preparing for the streak to end 

< Watching Arn Anderson in NJPW

V Is sleepy


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ I am kinda, was up all night writing the road to Requim. And simming like 50 matches.

< Added a 14th match to Requim.

V Is on the road to Requim with LVE and Jarrett.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Green may be his favorite color

< Pink and Black are mine

V Green????


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Green isn'y me favourite colour, but it'll do for now.

< Think I may be turning into a WF whore.

v Thinks so too.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Not really 

< Making Pizza rolls

v May be Arn Anderson on his laptop, trying to take my Pizza rolls :cuss:


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

^ Has the Beautiful People as a sig
< Doesn't have a sig
v is a Premium Member


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Yeah I guess I am .

< THinking on when the best time is to type up my sim league before the servers crash again.

V no idea.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Knows I feel stupid

< Until today thought Torrents were actually legal... I am never downloading one again now that I know they are tracked and you go to jail lol. Everyone always told me it was legal sharing!

V Stop downloading torrents


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ I don't download torrents anyway.

< Bored shiteless.

v No idea again.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ BK....DQ! McDonalds!!! lol

< Remembers The Blu Brothers from the 90's in WWE

v May also


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^knows they were DOA & Harris Brothers.

< Wants the new Avantasia albums already.

V should listen to Avantasia.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

^ Hayley Williams is his/her(?) own personal heroine
< Prefers Riot! rather than Brand New Eyes
v Will wake up on the wrong side of his bed

_________________________



Angel Phantom said:


> Until today thought Torrents were actually legal... I am never downloading one again now that I know they are tracked and you go to jail lol. Everyone always told me it was legal sharing!


Torrents are only illegal when the content it contains violates the copyright.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^Wrong. I'm quite happy and have no real reason to be upset.

< Is in the mood for EWR or Fire Pro Returns.

V May like both of those games.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Has a brother 

< Watching WCW where a ton of Stings came out, funny 

v Is gonna be Sabin


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^Is correct. ~!

< Should know that I still <3 World Championship Wrestling.

V Clearly is a fan too. (If PHANTASY that is)


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ It's a lright. I watch it from time to time.

< Disappointed with my league.

v Is part of it.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Correct, I am enjoying it too 

< Wants Hall and Pac for TNA Tag Champions

v Is like.. dude that would be a train wreck!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^I may really dislike TNA, but I wouldn't mind that. Better than the tag champs currently. (Morgan blows, I like Hernandez)

< Watched Monday's iMPACT tonight and thought it was poor, but better than their "debut" edition.

V Probably still supports TNA even if it is struggling right now.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Definatley, I respect your opinion but I am fully behind TNA and will always be there to support them

< Is changing his avatar

v Will miss Y2J


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^ Sure thing. Good ol' Chris.

< Was bored so is writing out a plan for his EWR/possible return to BTB. (don't hold me to this)

V May like to do create his own fantasy wrestling promotions/booking from time to time.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ I guess my league qualifies as a fantasy promotion, on which I really enjoy writing.

< Writing the second week of RTR up soon. 

v Is LVE and has a Women's Tag Match coming up a tthe grandaddy


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ 

< Listening to Wormwood by Fozzy

V Knows my new avatar is awesome


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Sure is .
< Just had someone else join my league via PM but can't get to psd dreams to get some renders to make matches etc, so anyone know anyother where I can get psd's of the wrestlers t use?

v Could possibly help.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^Sure. I actually don't mind Jarrett like lots do. I can say I'm a fan.

< finished my draft. I'm rather impressed I got it to come off as something pretty fresh. At least in my eyes.

V Knows I should probably be asleep as it is 3:16 over here.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ You Should???

< Does not know of any other PSD sites 

v Likes Power Metal and/or Symphonic Metal


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^YES. New Avantasia albums coming out soon. (oh and I guess, I mean if I go to sleep now, then I may have a chance at waking up at a decent hour )

< Is now in the mood to listen to Avantasia

V Should listen to Avantasia(think I already used that one, haha)


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Never heard of them.

< Says hi to Hailsabin.

v Hey Phantom.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^Hello there and should give them a listen. 

< Needs something to drink.

V May love Green Tea or tea in general.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Nah not a fan of tea.

< Has been up all night.

V Just woke up.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^Nah, been up for quite a bit today.

< Is hoping SHEAMUS can beat Triple H @ WM.

V May be a fan of The Celtic Warrior.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Pretty Much Yes  I Love his theme song

< Thinks Zack Ryder is awesome and should be in the main Mid Card on RAW because he is sooo much better than The Miz! Woo Woo Woo You Know It!

v Knows Miz is still pretty awesome


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Well I think Miz is next Rock... On count of the fact they were both hated when they started, Both got catchy catchphrases, and Miz will end up being loved by the crowds because of it.

< Gonna clear the trash in my sim league after Requim. Because half of them never even bother saying anything.

V Joined Leo's Sim League as AA.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is right, I finally forgave Double A for the Pizza incident(s)

< Burning here in my room, feeling like the walls are moving closer

v Is Spellbound


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ I'm not spellbound just P.O'd

< Don't think I can be bothered writing everything up for the sim league just gonna fuck it and do the PPV soon i think.

v Is part of it.. and Has 2 of his own and has Beautiful Poison in the TNA one.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Yup 

< Watching "They Live"

v Chews bubblegum and kicks ass!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ I guess I do.

< Tells Phantom he better PM his vote on my sim league!!!!.

V Or ELSE!!!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ No Worries 

< Eating BBQ

V Is happy


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ I am now that im off work 
< Watching VH1
V Wants Taker to be 18-0 after mania.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ In your dreams man...

< 17-1

V Has an awesome picture of TBP in his sig


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Correct 
< Wants Angelina Love to become KO's Champ again
V May also want that to happen


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ For sure  After Daff wins it Angelina has a heel she could win it from and it would be perfect

< Hopes Daffney wins @ Destination X

V Maybe is in between with who should win


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ I don't care who wins.... And the guy above is in my S.L. for now

< After writing 6 months of shows, think it's time to give it up.

v Couldn't give a shit.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Knows The Beautiful People > Beautiful Poison 
< Watching SD
V Might also be watching SD


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is correct, I am watching Smackdown!

< It is now 9PM here

v Different timezone?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Nah 
< Watching a Promo from the Great Chris Jericho
V Is a Jericho-Holic


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Never been a full JA nope.

< in just 8 and a bit days, then Beautiful Poison shall be a distant memory.

v Hates me


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Nope, The exact opposite <333 

< Jerichoholic/Edgehead 4 Life

v Loves the Angelic Phantom


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ HEHEHE 

< Oh Phantom ... Oh how I' going to miss my Beautiful Poison ROFL>

V Thinks I should get a life.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Green and Black Attack

< Pink and Black Attack

v Bret Hart fanatic


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Has a Beautiful People sig 
< Watching a Batista promo 
V Is a fan of The Champ, John Cena


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ No. 
< Is tired.
V Is watching Smackdown.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Nope not watching Smackdown

< Saw the premier of Seaon 14 of South park, was awful. Now i'm trying to right little promo bits for my league PPV, I keep getting images of how it would look on TV 

v thinks so to.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Correct
< Is Bored
V Wants Jillian Hall to bring out an Album


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ No. lol.
< Is listening to music.
V Hopes Madison and Velvet kiss on tv soon.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Hell Yes i do 
< Is also listening to music
V May have heard of the Heavy Metal group called "Kittie"


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Hell Yeah 

< sXe

v Loooking forward to Destintation X


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Never heard of them. Jillian released an albu it got to number 20 in the UK Download Chart .

< I would enjoy Destination X, if I even knew what was on the card, other than 2 BP members obviusly

v IS LIKE WTF!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ WTF? :side:
< Thinks CM Punk is boring and repetitive
V Agrees with me


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ No he's awesome.

< Likes CM Punk.

V Likes Mae Young. :side:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

^nope
is going to a house show on sunday.
v never been to wrestling show.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ But I have 

< Getting tired.

v Chipped in to get Big Daddy V a sports bra!... unfortunately he got released before we had enough cash to get one.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^Nah. Plum out of cash.

< Is very excited for WrestleMania 26.

V Should be as well.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Well seeing as I'm going to be front row there the yeah I guess i'm excited.

< Katie Lea thank god won't get released until after fan axess so can hve my pic taken with her .

v Blah Blah Blah


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^No Ke$ha atm. Edguy for now.

< Looks forward to SD tonight thanks to CM Punk & Dolph Ziggler.

V Probably will or did watch SD.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ NAh I ain't watching Smackdown, I don't bother this close to Mania, as anything of note will be in the video packages when i get to mania.

< Off to bed soon.

V Probably Sabin


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^Is correct. As for the SD part: Fair enough w/the big matches. You're missing out on the superb stuff w/Punk & Rey.

< Gonna start EWR atm.

V Will no doubt have Daffney in his sig. (thank god)


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ I'm not a huge fan of either Rey or Punk  and yeah I got Daff in my sig .

< Brought out Shimmer on EWR .

v Will be Sabin again


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^Correct again. Daffney is soooo hot.  (that's a shame man, while Rey isn't a favorite of mine, he's still top notch in the ring. Punk speaks for himself)

< Is gonna make a Corporation V2 on EWR.

V Clearly enjoys women's wrestling.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ I enjoy women that can actually wrestle yes I do.. 

< On year 2015, with BKW and brought out a few promotions including Shimmer, got a second show on a Friday purely for ladies, and brought Daffney, tara, Sarah Stock, Amazing Kong, Taylore Wilde from TNA. Melina, Mickie James, Katie Lea, Gail Kim & Jillian from WWE. and MsChif, Melissa, Fyfe, Hosaka, Roxxi, Sara Del Ray from Shimmer .

v How you getting on in EWR?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^Kinda mad that I'm starting so close to WM since I won't be able to build feuds for that long till I get there. Plus I started on a Thursday so I had to make a random edition of Superstars too. I'll get into the groove of things in a bit.

< Really enjoying SD so far.

V Wants Undertaker to beat Shawn Michaels.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

^ Is correct
< was asleep for more than 12 hours
v has been banned at least once in this forum.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Nope
< Eating Pizza
V Wants to see the Uncensored Vickie Guererro "Nude" Pics from a couple years ago.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

^ Has already seen them








< bored out of my fucking mind
V 17-1


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

^ Nope
< Sat through the worst movie ever
v will have technical issues when watching Wrestlemania on PPV and miss the ending to the Taker/HBK match


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ doubt it as I'm there live .

< Still tired.

v may be to


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^Nah. Got a good night's sleep.

< Still is baffled when people say Kurt Angle is "great".

V Has never been to a concert in their life.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ been to a few
< got kicked in the face and hit with a fence pailing last night.
V likes choc ice cream...


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Correct
< Watching an NCIS Marathon
V Might also be a fan of that show


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Never seen NCIS (as in me)

< Glad Kane and KAtie Lea are both doing the thursday fan Axxess.

v No idea.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Is going to Wrestlemania.
< Is not going to Wrestlemania.
V Wants to go to a TNA PPV.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ 17-1

< 17-1

V 18-0


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^You know it.

< debating what to do atm.

V Is listening to music.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Correct
< Bored
V Thinks Kane will win MITB


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ No Way, Christian ftw

< Thinks Nobody else in MITB desrves to win it so Christian HAS to win

V Dislikes Christian


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^No way. Always was a fan.

< Still would prefer Dolph Ziggler to win MITB.

V Knows it will be Drew McIntyre.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Yeah, it probobly will be

< Hopes Christian gets more gold soon

v Liked Christian Cage in TNA


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Correct
< Watching House
V Knows Taker will be going 18-0 at Mania


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^Oh yeah. I want to believe it. Trips to cost Shawn, plz.

< would possibly commit suicide if Undertaker ever lost @ WM.

V Thinks what I just said is too extreme.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ yeah i suppose it was
< just ate nachos
V sucks dicks...?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^Swing and a miss.

< Ravecore

V Probably doesn't understand the awesome power of teh RAVECORE.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

^ No I don't 
< Doesn't know what Ravecore is
v will watch a wrestling PPV live


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ I watched all live, unless I'm there.

< Bored shitless

V bored to.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

^ Needs to do something fun to keep him from being bored
< Is going for a meal later today
v Thinks Destination X is going to be awesome.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ I think Destination X will be pretty blah tbh.

< Gonna write Requi for my sim later and add it tomorrow.

v Is part of it. And hope he's happy with BI -v- Legacy


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ The BK

< King of The World

V Is Male


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^Is correct.

< Listening to The Hayley Williams Project.

V Probably won't tune in for Destination X.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Right, I will watch online tomorrow

< Looking forward to the show

V Will enjoy MCMG/Young Bucks in Ultimate X


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^I like to think so. Just hope they don't kill themselves a la Final Resolution 08 Ultimate X. 

< May watch the DX stream tonight.

V Liked the Hell In A Cell PPV last year.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Yeah, I liked Cena/Orton and DX/Legacy alot

< Going to bed soon

V May be up really late


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^Is probably right.

< Watched what may have been my biggest dream match.

V Is a Doug Williams fan.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ I don't mind Williams

< Finished writing my PPV for my league.

V Probably either Sabin, Phantom, Flanny or Sickburn AKA the ^ < V Posse


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Boom! 

< Still Watching Destination X

v Was happy to hear what theme the band used @ Destination X, I know I was


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ I didnt hear it 
< Going to bed soon
V Favorite Diva is Melina


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Hell fuckin no. 

< Think people think my sim league is still going on, when i've written my last show.

v Phantom


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ aNtKiller

< Abyssamania

V Wolfpack Fan


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ They were ok.

< Prefers the WF Clique .

v Enjoyed the final BKW PPV.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^Had the wrong person.

< Is looking forward to RAW.

V May watch impact tonight for a laugh.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Nah. I just watch it on Thursdays
< Listening to Taylor Swift
V May also be a fan of TSwift


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^Sure. She's hot.

< Wants a Maryse promo in french tonight.

V Is a fan of Lucha style.


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

^ So wrong.
< Will kill you.
v probably Premium Member.​


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Kidnapped

< Waiting for Samoa Joe to come back

v Met Samoa Joe before maybe


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

^ wrong

< watching wm 23

v Likes UFC?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Yeah, I kinda do

< Wishes WrestleMania would come NOWWW!!!

v Is excited for WrestleMania


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Yep 18-0 
< Having Biscuits and Sausage Gravy for Breakfast
V Wants Cena to end Taker's streak


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ I like Cena but it won't matter because HBK ends it THIS SUNDAY!

< Lacey Von Erich fan

v Luvs LVE


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Correct
< Knows Taker will be 18-0 after Mania
V Agrees 100%


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Never

< Watching Last Call With Scott Hall

v nWo fan 4 life


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Not really 
< Listening to Rap music
V Is a fan of the Rapper, Soulja Boy


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ WF Legend and clique member

< Can't sleep. Need to find a gym soon near the hotel... I'm feeling flabby (eventho i aint)

v Phantom, other clique member.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ 

< Fan of Mickie James

V Misses Mike Adamle


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Mike Adamle oh the guy in his first spot couldn't say Jeff Hardy!!!

< Misses writing his sim league properly, but will have to do till I get back to UK.

v still Phantom, and still awesome.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Yep 

< Knows this may be the last Wednesday I will ever get to talk to BK 

V May be going to some of the other events on Mania Week.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Don't it depresses me thinking about it.

< Going to axxess tomorrow just to see Kane and Katie Lea. Don't care much for the others lol. And also to show off my entrance . And ROH on Friday. HOF Saturday. Mania baby. the raw. then Vegas to see Smackdown taping.

v Is still Phantom... and I'm gonna miss him to.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Sounds like a ton of awesomeness, Have fun man 

< Gonna watch more WCW

v Cannot wait for Cena to be champ again


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Not to fussed about Batista/Cena. So will prob be toilet break lol.

<









Me on far left 

v Phantom again


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ :agree:

< Listening to 4 Horsemen's WCW Theme

v Likes the 4 Horsemen DVD


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Yes, it was an awesome DVD.
< Is currently listening to music.
V Wants Taker to win at Mania.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

^ wrong, 17-1
< going to the gym
V is going to watch UFC 111 on sat.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ I was thinking about getting it 

< Watches UFC more than ROH

v Likes MMA and Wrestling


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

^I do Like watching both of those
< Is watching How I Met Your Mother right now
V Watches the show to.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Somewhat

< Hulkamaniac 

v Abyssamaniac and Hulkamaniac


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Couldn't careless about Abyss or Hogan... Hey Phantom.

< Pissed off at someone.

v Likes Tacos and burittos


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Correct 
< Watching South Park
V Thinks Jillian is the Hottest WWE Diva


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

^Jillian > Tara
< already watched south park
V Has a hard on for maryse


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Oi I'd take Tara over most the women ever!!!!!

< Also watching SP.

v He...llo my name is heniffer *phlegm*opez


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ I had a feeling that was where you got the "Likes Tacos and Burritos" line at :lmao
< Watching Chelsea Lately
V Owns a Jonas Brothers cd


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Oh Jesus... Jesus Christ NO!!!! Jesus

< Lemmiwinks you must make your way out of this gay mans ass or you will surely die. 

v Paris Hilton, Paris Hilton, Paris Hilton, Paris Hilton Stupid Whore!!!


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

^ Probably my favorite episode of SP
< watching the lakers/spurs game
V just got the clap from me


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Most likely you, do have the stupid whore video playset

< I want Mr Biggles!!!

v Everyone knows it's Butters... that's me


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

^ Killed Bambi. BOO THIS MAN!
< Can make your bed rock.
v Eats far too many jelly beans.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Has a great sig

< Just woke up

v Is still sleeping!!


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

^ Sleep-walking. 
< Scheduled to fight a black dude tomorrow.
v is someone who still plays with Barbie-Dolls. ​


----------



## Bookworm Rocks (Jun 23, 2009)

^ Loves Samoa Joe
< Is now concerned because acording to WrestlingGFX's sig I am going to be murdered by Samoa Joe
V Prefers AJ Styles to Samoa Joe


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Nope, Joe > Styles

< Roddy Piper fan

v Likes The Hot Rod


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

^ Not especially 

< Is about to go to sleep

v Has a WWE magazine subscription


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ I did have one 

< May post in the Media section soon

v Is not Jason


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

^ Is wrong

< Is still awake

v Hopes WrestleMania 26 is diva match free


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Yeah, it is pointless unless they had a match for one of the titles.

< Wanted Maryse/Mcool (c) VS Eve/Beth - Women's and Divas Championship

V Likes that idea


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

^ No not really

< Like Aaron freakin Rodgers

V Username begins with the letter A


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

^ Is correct

< Enjoyed the Office and 30 Rock last night.

v Doesn't read the SD! spoilers


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Never

< 17-1 

v Thinks people are crazy or stupid thinking 17-1 is possible.. but I think it's the other way around

18-0 Really?


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Wants HBK to win.
< Wants HBK to win also.
V Wants 18-0.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ 17-1

< Is more excited for WrestleMania this year over last year

v Might think the card is not as good this year


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Nah I'm more excited about this PPV's matches.
< I just realized that there is not a World title triple threat match at Mania.
V Is Phantom.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Yeah, I am shocked about that 

< Is hoping MITB is cashed in early this year, maybe a Mania

v Might see Drew winning MITB


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ I don't really care who wins. It would be cool for them to cash in at Mania though.
< Thinks Edge is going to win Mania.
V Wants Y2J to win at Mania.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ I don;t mind .

< So happy I got to see Katie and Kane.

v Whoever u r i hope your well.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Met Katie Lea and Kane

< Watching WWE Superstars

v Is BK


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

^ Wrong I'm Purple Kisses

< Watching The OC

v Wants 17-1 to happen


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ No Question

< Noticed Hogan came out like 6 times every Nitro just like he now does on iMPACT lol

v Knows Hulk Still Rules


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ He doesn't .

< Happy now, ROH tonight wooooooooo! I only know Delirious and Tyler Black rofl, meet and greet after the show so all good.

v Hope his name is Phantom..... and he's....... AAAAAAAAWESOME!!!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ If you meet Daizee Haze you are lucky..

< Listening to NEW Johnny Cash

v Knows Kevin Nash was right about the new JC music


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ :agree:
< Listening to Lady Gaga
V Think's there will be a huge Sendoff for HBK this Monday on Raw


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Where is he going? 
< Is soooo tired.
v Is not tired.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ I am a little

< Can't wait for Mania now .

v is jealous of my 10-1 streak since 2000.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ So Jealous 
< Watching Smackdown
V Is R-Truth's Biggest fan


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Hes ok..

< More Awesome than Miz

V Liked when Andre The Giant wore little undies


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ What? :lmao
< Eating Pizza
V Knows that Carlito should have been in MITB


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^









< 

v Is throwing up in his mouth


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Yea :lmao 
< Is Tired
V Thinks Megan Fox is fucking hot


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Yeah

< Never saw Transformers

v Loves Orton and Punk..... And Andre's Gutchies

You Know It


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ No..No and No 
< Actually picking Orton to win at Mania :$
V Knows that Kane will win MITB


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ By Kane.. do you mean Chrstian?

< Thinks that Drew will win MITB 

V Thinks Hart Dynasty are the greatest


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

^ No, as Christian will. [i think.... ?]
< Is buying WrestleMania 26; this weekend.
v Is not watching WrestleMania 26; this Sunday.​


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Wrong, I am

< Likes Rice Pilaf

v Likes Sushi


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

^ Yes, Yes I do; got a problem with it? 
< Is glad you're watching WM26.
v Likes to smoke marijuana .... ?​


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Nope

< Straight Edge sXe

V Loves the WrestleMania hype videos for Taker/Shawn and Bret/Vince


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Only for HBK/Taker. I don't really care for Vince/Bret.
< Can't wait for Mania.
V Is not going to Mania.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

^ Yeah not going
< Might not watch WM this year
V Will be watching WM


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ I'm there 

< Can't wait to see me some rasslin'. Of ocurse you can't call the diva match that tough

V Might be going to Summerfest ... I mean Slam.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Maybe 
< Watching WVU kick Kentucky's ass 
V May also be watching the NCAA Tournament


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ No 

< Counting down for WrestleMania

V Is too


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Counting down the hours until HBK's career is over 
< 18-0 18-0 18-0
V Agrees


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Aww hell no

< Says The Streak is garbage and would laugh if it ended by Hornswoggle

V Says that was low.. and not in refrence to HW's size


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Wants 17-1.
< Is going to see Lady Gaga in concert later this summer.
V Wants to see HBK win at Mania.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ :hmm:
< Happy with Wrestlemania
V Thinks that CM Punk is boring


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

^ WRONG, WRONG, WRONG, WRONG.
< Is only watching WM now.
V Might be watching WM.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Nope
< Listening to Rihanna
V Wanted McIntyre to win MITB


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

^ Nope, christian or fat hardy were my choices
< Is about to watch The Pacific
V Enjoys watching Orlando Jordan


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

^ Very incorrect.
< Can't see TTT. 
v Also can't (?)


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ 
< Playing SVR10
V Knows they would get destroyed in a match against me on SVR10


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^Sure, whatever helps you sleep at night.

< Had the biggest reaction of all time when Undertaker won.

V Probably laughed @ Medo when Shawn left.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Lol. Legend

< Tired.

v Doesn't like me


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^Is wrong as I don't see any problem w/you.

< Is gonna head to bed. 

V Just woke up.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ I been up a while and wish you a sweet dreams.

< Just lolled at the image of Shattered Dreams.

v Phantom? Sabin?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^Was right.

< Still thinks he should go to bed. (going to a concert tomorrow for crying out loud)

V Will probably be a Daffney fan.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Hayley Sabin

< Listening to Foo Fighters

V Heard Paramore's cover of "My Hero"


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ I haven't heard that.

< Hmmm do i let JJ get his hands on the GM.

v Phantom.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Knows JJ is the man

< Wants Cena to beat the streak

V Knew it was a touching moment when Taker tipped his hat to Shawn


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ it sure was.

< HBK will be back soon enough though.

v Phantom again


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Nope
< Going to work in 2hrs fpalm
V Likes Megan Fox


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Im not sure about that 

Edit- I AM sure about THAT 

< Hopes one day HBK hosts RAW

V Does not ever want HBK to wrestle and tarnish his sendoff like Mr WOOOOO! did


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Didn't feel like an ending to Shawn as it was. So He'll be back. 

< Bored

v Also


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Sorta

< Is drinking lemonade

v Drank Daffney's bath water.....


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Hell Yeah and I loved it.

< * Screams*

v Phantom, is god still ya know/


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ I am not God.. 

< Is getting a headache

v Is looking forward to a Steel Cage Match for Daffney and Tara @ Lockdown


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Yep
< Fan of TBP
V Wants LVE to win the Knockouts Title


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ When she improves in the ring, yes

< Is on Page 73

v Is not in the U.S.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ UK Born, UK bred and when I'm gone i'll be UK dead .

< Having fun making pics. Shame I done them all 

v Phantom, Stratus or any other regular.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Well, there will most likely be some new champions after the next PPVs

< Watching WCW

V Likes Scott Hall


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ He was cool, Chico... I find him humorous.

< Knows that Katie Lea will be drafted to SD in the next draft and released 2 weeks later.

v thinks this to.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ I hope she goes to TNA

< Wishes Jillian was the Divas Champion longer than a few seconds

v Agrees


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Absolutely. But the biggest crimes in the diva division is Victoria only won 2 women's belts, Daffney didn't get through Developmental let alone a title and Katie Lea hasn't seen the sight of it since 2008.

< Jillian is vastly underrated.

v K2 is over rated.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Well she isnt overrated to me 

< Wants Cena to destroy Batista @ Extreme Rules this year

v Triple H fan


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Nope I want Batista to have the title. He's on a roll. And nope I'm not a fan of HHH.

< Hunter fears Divorce.

v Christian didn't need the MITB case.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Likes Kane's new pants

< Hopes Kane continues wearing the new pants

V Also does


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Yeah they were well great, especially as it's first new design in 7 years.

< Loves Kane

v Loves TNA


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

^I use to.
< Listening to the radio
V Is eating right now


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ No.
< Is listening to music.
V Is a big fan of Maryse.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

^You know it
< pretty tired right now
V Misses HBK


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Yeah.
< Is a big HBK fan.
V Is glad he is gone.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ I' not glad he's gone as he is a valuable cammoditity (sp.)

< mama had a chicken, mama had a cow. Dad was proud. he didn't care how!!

v Cow and Chicken!!!


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

^ Boneless Chicken was the best
< is 18 this sunday.
v is younger then me.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Yes.
< Knee is hurting.
V Is in the UK.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ I am. OMG I'm older than you guys. Shock.

< Thinks Flanny, Jamie, Phantom, Stratus, Rated HBK, JuulDK, are awesome.

v misses Amazing Kong in TNA


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

^ Who?
< Is excited for UFN tonight on spike
V Is going to watch south park tonight.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^Nah.

< Is gonna see HammerFall tonight.

V Was flabbergasted by how bad the Orlando Jordan segment was.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

^ I saw it on youtube, didn't take the time to watch impact.
< I saw Hammerfall once for only $10
V Is upset someone spoiled smackdown for them


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^Nah, I always read. I'm very happy w/the shocking turn of events.

< Wants TNA to die.

V Probably agrees.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

^ is correct in a way

< may watch some wrestling in abit

V has watched wcw in the last month or so.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^Correct. Just watched GAB 98 last night.

< Loves Avantasia.

V May be a fan.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Nope

< Knows TNA > WWE

V Is a fan of Sheamus, Thwagger, or Roidtista


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

^ None

< Is disappointed Community, The Office, and 30 Rock are re-runs tonight.

v Just woke up


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Yup

< Feels the same way when he sees that the SNL host and/or musical guest is someone I have never heard of

V Thinks SNL sucks


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ True.

< Enjoying my sim again 

v Lol'd at Thorn spitting blood at Velvet.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ 

< Listening to music

v Knows without Music life would have no point


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ I agree,

< same without wrestling 

v Likes LVE's titantron in my sim.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Hell Yes

< Knows Triple H will be champion again this year

v Agrees


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ I totall agree.

< Phantom help me, whos theme shall I use for TBP, Maryse, Velvet's or Michelle MCool's.

v Thinks LVE is winning thje next match


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Original TBP music works fine 

< LVE, Brooke Adams, and Chelsea are amazing

v Will agree


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ i'd say LVE is improving, I never liked Brooke Adams and Chelsea hasn' done anything of note IMO.

< Thought LVE's knees popped out when she took the Widow's Peak last week.

v Loves LVE


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is correct, I liked the moonsault elbow drop thing she did a few weeks ago 

< Just went off on Jon Power

v Knows that guy is sexist and a dick


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

^ Who the fuck is Jon Power
< Was watching porn 5mins ago
V Likes the GET ON YOUR KNEES!!! song


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ I dont lol. 

< Likes Death Cab For Cutie

V Does too


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Never heard of them 
< Watching Tomb Raider
V May be a fan of Angelina Jolie


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Love yes, Jolie...Never

< Listening to Nightwish's cover of Pink Folyd's "High Hopes"

v Should check it out


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Maybe 
< Eating Pizza
V Wants Sheamus to go over HHH at the Next PPV


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

^ HHH will I always be one of my favorites as long as he is out of the title picture for a while.
< Going to watch Clash of the Titans 
V Wants HBK in TNA


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^God no.

< Loves Enter Shikari w/a passion.

V Must listen to them asap.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Sabin

< Daffney

v Sheamus?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^Celtic Warrior ftw

< Emilie Autumn fan.

V Likes Amazing Red.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Yeah, he is well... amazing!

< Hopes for Tara/Daffney @ Lockdown

v Knows it would be an awesome match


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^Eh, if it was anything like their last two matches, then no.

< Would love a Chris Sabin push.

V May enjoy one as well.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Well MCMG as Tag Champs wll be awesome, I like Alex and Chris both alot

< Finally updating my Rey Mysterio in 2010 Thread

V May like Mysterio


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ I respect the bones off him, but he's not my personal favourite.

< Also loves MCMG.

v Will be readin my full sim results later


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Yep 

< Watching WWE Superstars

v Will watch Smackdown!


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

^ Is correct.

< Avatar and gold bar matches.

v Is bored right now.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Knows Jericho is the best

< Hopes Hart Dynasty become Tag Champs soon

v Knows it is probobly gonna happen


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Hopefully it will.

< 7 matches down 2 to go. And is watching NXT, SD and Superstars later 

v Watching Superstars.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ I just finished Superstars 

< Still in my PJ's 

v Has jeans on


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Correct, and white vest top.. All I need is to be Korean and a mustache and I could be Jimmy Yang.

< Thinks Kane will become a road agent when he leaves.

v No Idea.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ 
< Bored by Jack Swagger's speech
V Would do a live Sex Celebration with Lita


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

^ correct 

< wanting a lifetime membership but WF wont accept payment -.-

v probably didnt have as much trouble figuring out how to make a downwards arrow as me


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Not Really 
< Watching 'The Soup'
V Would like to see Gallows and Serena turn on Punk and beat the Hell out of him


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ AWW HELL NOO!










< Owns all the Rush Hour films

v May own them too and if not, should buy them ASAP!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ I do... I'm black a nese 

< How you doing Phantom?

v Phantom.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^ Wrong.

< Is getting a great laugh thanks to the Above You Thread.

V Should be listening to Lady Gaga.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ I do that alot

< Does not know why people have to laugh at the truth

v Is Sabin or BK.. maybe even Mikey


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Wrong.
< Is not listening to Lady Gaga.
V Is not a fan of Swagger.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^Wrong. I am. Shad isn't even over...nice bit of truth there man.

< Just Dance

V idk, does it even matter anymore?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ It does

< Is having fun 

v Is agitated and wants to kick my ass


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^ Nah, I like you man. I'm just baffled currently is all.

< REMIXES~

V Is a fan of porn.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ No I am not a fan 

< Watched Chris Jericho VS David Arquette Karakoe on Lopez Tonight

v Needs to chek out that episode


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Seen it 
< Watching Comedy Central
V Wants the Glamazon to win the Womens Title


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Yup

< Is afraid of the Extreme Rules Poster

v Knows it is scary looking


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ I havent even seen it 
< Goes on Vacation next week 
V Huge fan of Shad :side:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^I'm a fan. SHEAMUS.(@ Phant) He's ok. I just hope he can work a mic well enough to get over in the right way. (@ Stratus)

< Eh, Eh, Eh remix~

V Knows Ring of Honor is boring nowadays.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Idk. i dont watch
< Hasnt Watched Impact for 3 weeks
V Is happy with Swagger's title win


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ No way.. 

< Wants to see Orton back on Smackdown!

v Does also


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^ Yep.(@Stratus) No way. RAW is the main show and he's WAY too over to be moved. (@ Phant)

< Caught in a Bad Romance.

V Knows Keyboards/Synth(DEATH) is the best thing of all time.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Yeah I guess

< Reading a book

v Needs to read more often


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Not Really 
< Started my first day of Vacation 
V Finds Vickie Guererro attractive


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

^ Is correct :side:
< is watching raw tonight.
V will be watching raw over impact tonight.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Yep
< Watching Impact til 9
V Enjoyed seeing OJ squirt lotion or whatever the hell that was all over himself fpalm


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Oh god no.
< Enjoyed watching TBP backstage streching.
V Is going to watch Raw.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Maybe. The whole idea of Velvet possibly doing a Striptease might keep me tuned into Impact :$
< Still watching Impact
V Enjoyed the KO Match


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ It was a pretty good match 

< Thought iMPACT was more than awesome this week and better than RAW

v Really has to agree


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ I don't follow Impact really.
< Thinks WWE > TNA.
V Thinks differently.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ For sure, TNA is my promotion

< Was always on TNA's side

v Likes awesome wrestlers


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

^ Depends

< Just finished watching V

v Doesn't watch NXT


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ I sometimes watch it.
< Needs some DiBiase gifs from this weeks Raw.
V Might make gif.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

^ nah i don't
< <3 Lily Allen
v may do too.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ I wish I knew how to make gifs, badly  Someone PM me and tutor me damn it. 

< Listening to Paul and Ringo

v Likes at least one Beatles song


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

^ Is correct.

< Enjoyed last nights NXT.

v Dislikes the WWE's use of Kofi Kingston


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is right

< Would have had Kofi win MITB

v Would have liked that


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ It would have been better than Swagger
< Pissed because my phone is fucked up
V Would love to see a Beautiful People Playboy issue


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Yeah, that and another Candice one.. or five 

< Listening to Ringo Starr

v Knows The Beatles are the Curt Hennigs of music


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ LOL.

< Still getting voer Daffney and Tara both coming out of Impact without the KO Title.

v Is prob listening to Ringo Star.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Wrong, John Lennon

< Thinks Love is reuniting with Sky and Maddie

v Knows LVE/Tara are prob gonna be teaming up sometime


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ I don't mind LVE and Tara tagging .... SSSSShhhhhh LVE is growing on me 

< Feeling really tired after hitting the Jack Daniels last night.

v Likes JD.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ I am Straigtedge 

< sXe

v Likes Daffney... so in other words is very smart


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ You know it 
< Listening to Rihanna
V May also like Rihanna


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Definatley 

< Third Eye Blind

V Knows who they are


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ I sure do
< Semi-Charmed Life
V Jumper


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Semi-Charmed was like my favorite album growing up 

< I feel so one in ten

V Is a fan of Old School Saturday Night Live


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^Sure. The late 80's - 90's were the peak years, imo. Farley, Spade, Myers, Carvey, Rock, etc. Too good.

< Knows Angelina Love is utter trash.

V May listen to Lordi.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Lordi now there is a blast from my past.

< Thinks Kane has had the most tag titles with different partners.

v might know the real winner of said accomplishment.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Pretty sure Kane is the one that holds the accomplishment
< Bored
V Has heard Mickie and Maria's Debut Singles


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ I haven't heard them.

< So Kane has had the most tag belts with different partners, the most consecutive rumbles, most eliminations in a rumble and most consecutive wrestlemania appearances. Yet still has only held the WWE title for a day.

v Likes K2 a whole lot.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ How did you know? 
< Gonna go clean out my car
V Wants The Beautiful People to hold all the KO Titles


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ I do

< Knows Angelina Love > Tara

V Is gonna say That is impossible


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Woo,Woo,Woo you know it.

< Knows who my faves are.

v Loves K2 or TBP.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Yes and Yes

< But What CAN he Do?

v Knows Matt Striker Is Awesome


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Correct 
< Watching THS : Kendra
V Is on the Swagger Bandwagon


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Never 

< Is watching SNL tonight except for the musical performance.. Oh god why him!!

V May know who I am referring to


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Is it that Horrendous Justin Bieber? I heard he was hosting
< Watching AVGN
V Might like to play bad video games


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Nothing like bad video games lol.

< Saw is pretty awful game.

v owns it.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ I do 
< Actually liked the SAW Game 
V Owns all the SAW Movies


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ I do except 6.

< I like Forza 3 although I know nothing about cars and usually hate them.

v Sold his car earlier.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ How'd you know? :side:
< Aggravated at how my vacation is nearly over already :no:
V Has played Superman 64 and actually liked it


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

^ No
< Actually likes Justin Bieber
v Probably owns an Xbox 360


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^Nope, FUCK.

< Just scored a Ke$ha shirt today. (No Gaga's were in stock for men. Blows)

V May be a fan of Joshi.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ No.
< Is pretty bored.
V Is not bored.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Teddy D jr

< Knows Jim Ross left the NFL for a Toga! Bah Gawd!

V May remember the heel Jim Ross


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Who could forget JR Kicking Cole in the balls? :lmao
< Watching E! News
V Would like to see another Sheamus World Title reign


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ No thanks

< Drinking Green Tea

v Likes Sweet Tea


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ No I don't.
< Is kinda tired.
V Is not tired at all.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ I am actually 
< Watching the Impact Replay
V Believes that Kelly Kelly is a great wrestler


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

^ nah. 
< bored as fuck, right now.
v actually like watching diva matches.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Yup

< Will watch Superstars later

v Is going to watch Smackdown! tonight


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Probably going to download Smackdown later today.
< Is very happy.
V Is not going to watch Smackdown.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ I am definatley going to watch Smackdown! 

< Listening to Fozzy

V Likes Chris Jericho


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

^ may be shocked to found out i do in fact like Jericho

< feels dead. 

v has watched this week smackdown.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ JoMo fan
< Also a fan of Morrison
V Was able to talk to Ashley Massaro when she gave her number out a few years back.


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

^ YEP. 
< Likes Ashley Massaro's tittehs.
v Likes them, too?​


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Nope.

< Well Well Well, if it isn't the stealer of sigs above me.

v Could be anybody.


----------



## Hulk Who? (Jun 2, 2008)

^ Knows that I'm an anybody.
< Is marking for Homicide in his post count.
v Just looked at my post count


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Haha yeah I did.
< Is very bored.
V Lives in the UK.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Now how would you know that HBK 

< Is gonna watch Raw tomorrow just to see exactly how it plays out.

v Feels sorry for The Dudebustrs being left in Switzerland.


----------



## Hulk Who? (Jun 2, 2008)

^ Hell No
< Knows Shelton Benjamin is a future World Champion
v Also Knows This.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Ive been waiting for that to happen 
< Hopes Carlito gets a big push on SD (If he gets drafted)
V Knows that Carlito > Punk


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

^Definitely not.

< Had Physics HW today

v has a sig (most likely)


----------



## Hulk Who? (Jun 2, 2008)

^ Does 
< Forgot what he was going to put here 
v Will green rep him for forgetting


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ :hmm:
< Watching South Park Season 13 on DVD
V Wants Velvet and Madison to just kiss already :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Yeah they should

<Watching South Park on Comedy Central.

v Is strat


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

^ YOU BASTARD!
< Is getting ready to go home, eat dinner, and sleep.
V Should do a BTB.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ I have been thinking alot about geting back into BTB 

< In the mood for Hardcore ECW wrestling

v May feel the same


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ I was actually. Maybe a scaffold match or sitch.

< WWE Killed Kenny the bastards!!!

v Just woke up.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Good morning/day/afternnon 

< Watching ECW's First Ever PPV Event

V Loves some ECW


----------



## Crazy Carolina (Oct 7, 2009)

^ Never really watched it, sorry

< Didnt get any sleep because of studying for exams

v wants to watch ironman 2


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Not really lol.

< Needs some food soon but busy watching ECW now.

v Is Male


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ HEllo Phantom and it's Afternoon here 

< Is still feeling sleepy.

v Late nights get to us all.


----------



## Crazy Carolina (Oct 7, 2009)

^ so true
< likes music
v likes to party

These threads are funny.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ I party sober because I am StraightEdge 

< Watching Terry Funk destroy Tommy Rich

v May remember Ricky Morton (Wrestler)


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Rock N' Roll Express 
< Listening to T-Swift
V Wants Rey Mysterio to end the S.E.S and shave Punk's Head


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Yes and No, as Gallows needs to go it alone, as does Punk, but he can keep Serena 

< Still has no idea who will win NXt as i see most of them moving to Raw and SD regardless.

V Thinks Bryan will win


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Most likley

< Wants to see cattle mutulation on Cole, courtesy of Bryan

v Agrees


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ :agree:
< Watching "Pretty Wild"
V Remembers when Jericho would call Michael Cole "Mitchell Cole"


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ YEah I remember that.

< Also remember Curtis HUghes as his bodyguard and Finkel carrying his bags.

v Joined Jerichoholics Anonymous (sp.)


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Yep 
< Still watching the same show
V Was a HUGE fan of this Tag Team http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQYkr0jPPRs&feature=fvw


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ The Only thing they ever did on PPV was raise Orton above their heads at SS lol.

< Remembers BB.

v Might remember her to.


----------



## Dynamic™ (Apr 21, 2010)

^ Don't really remember her... unless it's initials.
< Wants to see CM Punk bald. 
v Wants to see it, too?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Never

< Trying to update his Media Megapost

v Has never posted anything in the Media section


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Nope never.

<Morning AP.

v Phantom.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is an awesome poster

< Listening to Foo Fighters

v Likes Nirvana


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Phantom is the awesome poster.

< Might hit the gym soon.

v Phantom again


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Correct 

< May play some Triple Triad Online soon

v Likes to play games and stuff


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ I like me some 360.

< Currently waiting for my clothes to dry in the dryer so I can go out.

v Phantom, Kisses, HBK, Strat anyone :s


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Offline

< Still here

v Is obviously still here or just got here


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Yes, I'm here but I'm getting off.
< Is watching 30 Rock
V Likes that show also.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ I never got into it

< Cant go anyhere until later on

v Is gonna be BK


----------



## Hulk Who? (Jun 2, 2008)

^ Posted right before me to make me edit this one  and no.
< Sleepy.
v Not Sleepy.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is in my TNA Sim 

< Has 2 Sims and may start a new BTB soon

v May read BTB


----------



## Hulk Who? (Jun 2, 2008)

^ Infact I will.
< Also wants to do a BTB.
v Has a BTB.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ No but I did write them for fun before.
< Is hungry.
V Might have eaten already.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Yup

< Is currently angry at weather

v Probobly hates when it looks dreary/muggy outside


----------



## Hulk Who? (Jun 2, 2008)

^ Yes.
< Bored .
v Also Bored.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ I'm never that bored 

< Watching best of Raw 2009.

v May own it.


----------



## Hulk Who? (Jun 2, 2008)

^ Nope.
< Watching the Biography Channel's Stone Cold Episode .
v Hasn't seen it.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Maybe, I see alot of wrestling stories on TV ecspecially A&E

< Likes hearing Taker talk about how crazy Foley is in the one Bio of their HIAC match

v Used to think the two teeth shoved in Foley's nose that night were just boogers (I know I did)


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ I knew they were teeth.

< I lol'd/

v Finds me strange.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Not in the slightest

< Will be heading off for the day soon

v Will miss me


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Absolutely.

< Have a great time AP.

v AP... or someone far more inferior


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Will hate that Katie Lea got released.
< Is made about Katie and Mickie being released.
V Doesn't care about divas.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Nah im not Pyro 
< Upset over Mickie's release 
V Thinks WWE should re-hire Candice and Ashley


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Sure if they fire that same day. 
< Bought Britney Spears' Blackout, Circus, and In The Zone albums today.
V Is not a fan of her.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Ive been a fan since day 1. I own all her albums 
< Watching the NFL Draft
V Might be a fan of Lady Gaga


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

^ Likely buys Madden games year after year

< Will admit that one or two of Gagas tunes arent half bad

v Will always be below me, MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Never

<Depressed today first Daff is injured now Katie is gawn. Plz god save my Beautiful Poison.

v LOLS a lot.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ loves the lulz.
< loves beer.
V loves dick?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Hell No! 

< Knows that Swagger and Batista should have got released instead of Mickie and Katie

v Will agree if they are smart


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Course I god dam agree. 2 talented women gone.

< Will miss the daily Diva with KL.

v Also will.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Yeah 

< Hopes if Jillian is staying, she gets the Women's Championship soon (If the belt is moved back to RAW which it should be)

v Looking forward to the WWE Draft


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ I'm not looking forward to it anymore, I wanted KL to SD.

< Watching Best of SD dvd

v Phantom AKA GOD


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ I am not god, only god is god 

< Christian

v McMahonist


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ YOOOOOOOOUURRRREEE FIREDDDDD! 
< Misses Mickie 
V Wants Orton to beat Swagger at Extreme Rules


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ I don't care each way.

< Eating Mandarin Cheescake.

v May like Cheesecake.


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

^ Likes Cheesecake a bit too much

< prefers cheese and cake on their own

v May not even like Cheesecake period


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Actually It's the first Cheesecake I ate in years!!!

< Has finally come to terms that he wants to be a mormon and marry Katie Lea, tara & Daffney.

v Finds me strange.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ That was a little.
< Wants cheesecake now.
V Is Bambi.


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

^ Likes poon tang pie

< Is not a freaking forest creature 

v Will declare hatred towards this recent obsession with pastry deserts


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Not likely.

< HBK I killed Bambi.. Im not Bambi hehehe

v Anyone.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ :hmm:
< Listening to Ke$ha
V Vickie Guererro is their favorite "Diva"


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Only when splashing K2 

< Is tired.

v Is still wide awake.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Yep
< Watching Smackdown
V Has tried the 3 new Mountain Dew Flavors


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Not all of them.. I dont usually drink MD

< Watching NFL Draft

v May be too


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Nah. Watching Mike Knox' Final match 
< Watching SD
V Is a D.I.L.L.I.G.A.F Follower


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Hell yeah 

< Would Love Moore and both Hardyz as a TNA Stable

V Thinks they are all overrated


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Nope 
< Favorite Diva is now K2 due to Mickie leaving
V Might also mark for K2


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Yeah, she is pretty awesome

< My fav is always gonna be Michelle Mcool

v Likes Michelle Mcool alot


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Sure Do 
< Once worked with a girl that looked like Michelle McCool 
V Is Entertained by Jack Swagger's Promos


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ If by entertained you mean I get alot of sleep then yeah 

< Thinks Jericho/Edge will be better than both ER Main Events

v Might be looking forward to ER


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

^ should know cena/batista will be the best match of the night
< is tired. 
v is a gimmick posterr.


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

^ Should know I'm not a gimmick poster
< Is very tired, yet he doesn't get to go home for another hour
V Is posting here... :hmm:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Sure am

< saw the ER line up and tbh I think it's pretty lame. Punk/Rey should've been No Holds Barred or something, with the Hair gimmick included.

v Will be watching ER.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Probably 
< Listening to GaGa
V Might own a Lady Gaga cd


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Yup 

< ***** FROG SPLASH!

v Likes the Whole F'N Show


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

^ Only a little bit
< Gonna go to bed in a few minutes
V Is not Backlund approved :side:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Oh But I am

< Knows Backlund is awesome

V Never watched him wrestle before


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ I've seen plenty of Mr Backlund.

< My god Dixie Carter lives on Twitter.

v May also have a twitter.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

^ Doesn't do twitter

< Loves the 60's band the Four Seasons

V Knows of their music


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Not really

< Listening to Chevelle

v Likes them too


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

^ Sort of
< Loves Gail Kim waaaaaaay to much.
v Loves Gail Kim too... :hmm:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Yeah she's on my lsit of faves.

< Obviously wouldn't be in the top 5 however as thats taken by Poison members 

v Does that make me a gimmick poster talking about my Poison


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

^ Not that I can remember
< Is tired
v Has watched Botchamania at some point


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Not really, the guys that make that are pathetic because I would like them to try to do those moves

< Now listening to Billy Idol

v Enjoys his music


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Not really listened to him tbh.

< Angelina Love willb e out 2-4 weeks with her injury as posted by Dixie on her Twitter.

v Happy about that.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ I am happy she wont be gone long, her and Maddie are my favorites

< If I had the chance I'd ask the world to dance and I'd be Dancing with Myself

v Has two arms!!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ I have two arms and two legs unlike Zach Gowen/

< Might go for a jog soon.

v Is phantom. King of the underworld.


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

^ Not a Phantom
< Is reading the Wikipedia article on Square Enix
v Probably doesn't know that Yuke's Future Media Creators (Developers of Smackdown VS RAW) owns their own wrestling company


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Sooo thants who emply Sick Boy and Reese 

< Bored

V Also Bored


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Not really

< Was playing the original Final Fantasy earlier

V Enjoys RPGs


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Was X-Men Legends a RPG cuz I like that.

< Listening to my collection of wrestling themes. currently listening: 3 Minute Warning.

v Misses Ekmo/Jamal/Umaga


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

^ Should know Yuke's owns 52% of New Japan Pro Wrestling
< Is waiting on challenges for his sim league so he can book a card
v Is a TNA fanboy


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Pretty much

< New Future Weapon

v Is out for control, is after your soul


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

^ needs to tell the guy above him that if what he mentioned is a booking challenge that

< wants in

v will be the rebutle


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

^ Wants a new BTB.
< Is giving you the benefit of the doubt - you can post it on May 1st, but you need to have two (good) shows done. Yeah, I'm a good guy 
V Will probably call me a Nayzee


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Nah 
< Watching Backlash '03
V Would love to trade places with Miz (Since he's dating Maryse)


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Wow, I actually didnt even know that

< Watching Royal Rumble 2010

v Will watch Extreme Rules 2010


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ On a Stream
< Hopes Punk gets his head shaved :side:
V Also hopes for a Bald Punk :side:


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

^ Is definitely not a Trish Stratus fan
< is intrigued by the idea of CM being bald
v Will surely want fries with that


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Joined in Feb.
< Is trying to find a website to make a rotating avy for last.fm 
V Might know a website.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ I only know sites for rotating sigs 
< Happy with Extreme Rules so far
V Wants Candice to make an epic Return to WWE and take back her Womens Championship


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ That would be awesome 

< One of Candice's only fans here on WF besides Mikey and a few others 

v Hates Candice


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

^ Wrong. I love Candice, especially '06 - '07 Candice
< Making a GIF
V Dislikes Sean O'Haire


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ He is pretty cool, I love his WWE theme "Come On" by Waterproof Blonde 

< Bought WWE Best of SNME for 8$ today

v Will watch NXT tonight


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Nope, i still have yet to even watch an episode of NXT 
< Watching AVGN's Review of "Nightmare on Elm Street" for Nintendo
V Might be a fan of the Angry Video Game Nerd


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

^ Never heard of 'im, and I love video games! 
< Listening to J-Rock
V Probably has not heard of GACKT


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Nope 
< Bored
V Is "Backlund Approved"

btw you should check out AVGN sometime. He reviews horrible NES,Sega and N64 games and its hysterical. Its on Gametrailers.com/screwattack


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

^ You're right, I'm deifnitely Backlund approved.

< Should be working since I'm at uni and all.

v Dislikes Eminem... (so many people do )


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Nope. Infact i own all his albums 
< Listened to Eminem earlier
V May be a fan of Lil' Wayne


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

^ Not a fan of Weezy
< Gonna sleep soon
V Is "Backlund Approved"


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

^ Couldn't resist. Hell yeah, I'm Backlund approved :$.

< Loves TI

v is bored...


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

^ Screw you. I retract my previous "Backlund Approved" and make it "Disapproved"
< Loves Kamelot
V Probably dislikes Power Metal


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

^ :hmm:
< is working on a new BTB
v Is going to watch Superstars on Thursday


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

^ lol people watch that?

< Not working on a new BTB.

v is a Jericho mark


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

^You know, it's that show that midcarders are on? I used to watch the original version every Saturday with my great grandfather.
< Is still working on this new BTB
v Is going to strangle himself for not being "Backlund Approved"


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Nope 
< Happy about Kelly going to SD
V Wants the S.E.S to end


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

^ Nope.

< Loves The Rock

v Thinks Twitter is shit...


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

^ Yeah. It's a haven for stalkers.
< Tired
V Is also tired


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

^ Agreed.
< Is kicking ass and chewing bubblegum, and I'm all out of bubblegum.
v Is going to strangle himself for not being "Backlund Approved". :side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

^i might have to into that :hmm:
<First Wf Wade Barrett Mark
v Future wade barrett mark.


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

^ Nah, I can't really get into him.
< Is tirelessly working at this new BTB. Coming soon to the BTB section!
v Should be reading this new BTB when it comes out.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Maybe :hmm:
< Watching "Die Hard"
V Thinks "The Marine" is a great movie.


----------



## Crazy Carolina (Oct 7, 2009)

^ Marine sucked
< Getting ready to go out in a few hours
v likes facebook more than myspace


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

^ Nope. They're about even.
< Is hungry. Somebody in the Sacramento/Yuba City area come and give me a sammich, dammit.
v Loves the Divas


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

^hell yeah. as long as there not wrestling.lol <lovin my new sig v lovin my new sig too


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ It's pretty awesome 

< Heath Slater is awesome too!

v Will Disagree


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Yep 
< Just woke up
V Would like to see Mickie James "Cross The Line"


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Hell yeah, her and Katie both.

< Watching NXT right now

v Wants the two Bret/Owen Shirts that Bret and R-Truth are wearing now, the white one and the black one


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ I havent seen the shirt.
< Is gonna watch 30 Rock soon.
V Hates that show.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Ive never watched it 
< Going to work in 2 1/2 hrs fpalm
V Might have seen Owen Hart's rare wCw Matches on WWEClassics.com


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Yeah I saw them.

< I too want Nikita and Alexis in TNA

v This goes to Strat or James.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Offline

< Running outta things to say in this thread lol

v May say something creative...


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

^ Nope, not a chance in hell. 
< Is at school, inbetween classes, and is working tirelessly on his new BTB which could be started today... 
v Is on here whilst they're at work. To that I say, GET BACK TO WORK! :side:


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ No I'm not at work, I don't even work.
< Is sort of a student.
V Has a job.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

^ Sadly, I do not at the moment. Looking for one, though
< Writing some of my BTB at a snail's pace and something else
V Does not have a BTB, but should write one


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ I would like writing the promos but not the matches.
< Is listening to music.
V Has a BTB.


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

^ Uh, I had one.  Working on a new one as we speak. 
< Is slightly hungry, at the moment.
V Should bring me a sammich. :side:


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Is to lazy to make a sandwich.
< Hates sandwiches. 
V Is going to make daman a sandwich.


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

^ Uh, crap, guess I'm gonna have to walk to Subway, or something. 
< Was looking outside a few minutes ago, and it was pouring rain and thunder... Now it's clearing up. :side:
v Should know how great Lizzy Valentine looks. :side:


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^:hmm:
< Just found out how to make pictures rotate using Photoshop finally.
V Already knew how to do that.


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

^ Yep. Took me a few minutes to remember how to do it (Took a computer graphics class in high school)...

< Is getting ready to go home, eat, and do homework.
v Should make themselves a sammich. :side:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

^pb and j is great. <is excited about bringing his kitten home v wants to see a pic of my kitten


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

^ Yeah. Kittens are cute. 
< Writing up a review for Rey Mysterio Biggest Little Man DVD
V Is a fan of Rey Rey


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

^ Haha. No 
<








My Kitten
V Thinks She Is Adorable.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Yep 
< Watching Futurama
V Owns more than 100 DVDs


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Yeah

< Listening to Ringo Starr

v Bored?


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

^Yep
< Can't sleep
V Likes Bob Backlund


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Hell Yeah 

< Hopes the weather changes today

v Hates the cold


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ I love the cold. And hey James XD

< Just woke up, looking forward to a very productive day.

v Phantom.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ ESP? 

< Never want to change his avatar

v Knows it rules


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ ESP :s

< Never changing his sig.

v Likes my sig.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Yeah. I like Katie Lea.
< Is probably going to change my sig.
V Is Bambi.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Nope
< Just woke up
V Enjoys seeing my gif of Jeff Hardy beating Punk for the WHC :side:


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Nah. I like the one where Punk hits him in the back of the with the title.
< Likes CM Punk.
V Hates CM Punk.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ I neither like nor dislike Punk.

< Running out of things to say.

v Strat or HBK


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ How did you know! 8*D
< Is bored.
V Is not bored.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

^ cena fan
< watching wrestling
v marks for spotz.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ :hmm:
< Might go back to sleep
V Knows that Batista sucks and that he should just leave WWE.


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

^ Uh, no. :side:
< Just got to school, and has a television production class in two minutes...
v Is bored and running out of things to say in this thread.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Pretty much it 

< John Wayne

v Butch Cassidy


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

^ Never mind that shit, here comes Mongo!
< *sigh* Just got done with Television production... Now I'm stuck here until 4 waiting on my ride, who has two other classes today. At least I can work on my BTB... :side:
v Is gonna get thrown over teh top ropes!!!11!


----------



## Crazy Carolina (Oct 7, 2009)

^ sure
< had a hell of a time last night
v is in school


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Nope. Havent been in school since i graduated in '02 
< Working at the moment
V Knows that John Cena and Candice Michelle was the most dominant tag team ever.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

^ Nah. I Marked For Jeff and Maria When she did his dance.
< i need to vacuum my room
v is a christian mark.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Correct

< Listening to Weezer

v Is A Fan of the late great Chris Farley


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ HOLY SCHNIKES! 
< Listening to Missy Elliott
V Want's to buy OJ's outfit from this past weeks Impact.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Has a gif that is mezmerizing

< Really becoming a HUGE Dolph Ziggler fan

v Likes Dolph


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ I am Perfection...Perfection 
< Watching THS : The Kardashians
V Would date Kim Kardashian


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Yes I would.
< Likes Kourtney and Kim Kardashian.
V Loves Khloe.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Yep
< Gonna go mow the yard
V Would love to be in the middle of Velvet and Madison during their ring entrance


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Yes.
< Loves the Beautiful People.
V Thinks there ugly.


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

^ Nope, although I wouldn't touch LVE with a 10 foot pole. *shudders*
< Is at school, AGAIN, working on me new BTB before my journalism class. Woot to becoming the new Web Editor, too. 
v Is going to college


----------



## Crazy Carolina (Oct 7, 2009)

^ Yes
< has a new outfit
v Does not think that Micke James is fat.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Nope. Idk why people say that shes fat tbh
< Listening to Carrie Underwood
V Might be a fan of Carrie


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Not much I do like a few songs.
< Listening to Not Myself Tonight by Christina Aguilera.
V Knows that song is awesome.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ The Song is Awesome. The Video is HOT 
< Nearing 10,000 Xtina Plays on Last.fm
V Might also have a Last.fm account


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

^ I dont
< brought home my new kitten and dog tried to bite her. so im not too happy
V Knows how to help me make dog nicier to cat.


----------



## Crazy Carolina (Oct 7, 2009)

^ I had the same case before. The best thing is to get rid of one of them.
< Finally got a break from work
v is looking for a job right now


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Nope. Had a job for going on 5 years now 
< Enjoyed Swagger getting Knocked the F*ck out
V May have also enjoyed it


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ :agree:

< Requested the gif awhile ago

v Can't wait to watch that moment over and over again


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

^ I actually can. I've seen it too many times here. 
< Is sitting in the journalism lab, booking matches for my BTB, which has been posted... 
v Is going to read my new BTB, or I'll eat their kids.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Well I dont have kids, and I was going to read it regardless, even if you said to not read it! lol.

< Listening to Lady Gaga's Remix's album

V May have heard it


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

^ Uh, if it has the Nirvana remix of Poker Face, then yeah, I've heard that song, but that's it. *shrugs*
< Bored, bored, bored.
v Is probably hungry right now...


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Yes. lol.
< Is very bored too.
V Is a liar.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Nah. Nothing but the truth comes from me 
< Watching "The Soup"
V Agrees with MVP and thinks that Punk should just Shut The Hell up!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ No way man

< Thinks the guy who does The Soup is a total douchebag

V Will agree


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Nope. Joel is cool 
< Happy that BTLS is gone from TNA
V May agree


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Yeah BTLS is a total waste of.... well everything he totally sucks!

< Watching CHIKARA Pro

v Has never watched that promotion


----------



## Crazy Carolina (Oct 7, 2009)

^ Seen it a few times 
< getting ready to go on a private jet, wooo
v probably already checked out the Suicide thread in the rants section.


----------



## MVP444 (Jan 26, 2009)

^ yes
< needs stimulants
v is unemployed


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ 305

< Tired

v Over 1000 posts


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Almost 
< Watching Beavis and Butthead
V Has seen every episode of Beavis and Butthead


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Yup 

< Knows B&B and KOTH are great shows

v Agrees


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Yep
< Owns all 13 seasons of South Park on DVD
V Might also own a South Park dvd


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ South Park was never my cup of tea

< Entered to win the 32-Disc Seinfeld Boxset

v Does not Like Seinfeld


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

^ Not at all
< Has Created a Dolphin Zebra Hybrid. The Dolbra. It Has Wings
V Is intrested in the Dolbra.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Not really lol

< Mr Perfect avatar

v Remembers The Genius in WWE


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

^ i do < dont know the name of wade barretts finisher. even though its in my sig. v know the name of wade barretts finisher?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ I dont think he has a name for his Forward fireman's carry slam yet.. maybe he will win another challenge and get to name his finisher?

< Will go to bed soon, church tomorrow

V Is below me.. in all ways possible! lol


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ :hmm:
< Listening to Britney Spears.
V Hates her.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Nope and im listening to her as well
< Listening to Brit's version of Lady Gaga's Telephone
V May have also heard it


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

^ Nope.
< Listening to Fozzy's cover of "The Evil That Men Do" by Iron Maiden
V Doesn't listen to Fozzy or Iron Maiden


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ I listen to both actually 
< Going to work at 4am
V Marks for Sean O'Haire :side:


----------



## Crazy Carolina (Oct 7, 2009)

^ His promos atleast
< got an amazing new apartment
v Hates their job


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

^ Wish I had one.  Looking.
< Booker T fan
V Should be a Booker T fan, unless they're a SUCKA


----------



## Crazy Carolina (Oct 7, 2009)

What kind of a job are you looking for?

^ I am a fan
< has a pet snake 
V agrees with me that AVPR is a good movie.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

^ Sadly, no 
< Looking for any job besides fast food and being a male prostitute. Me and fast food no longer hang
V Likes fast food


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

^ Totally agrees
< I'm obsessing over Hit-Girl from Kick-Ass.
v Probably never saw Kick-Ass but should check it out.


----------



## Crazy Carolina (Oct 7, 2009)

^ No, I havent eaten any fast food in years.
< Thinks that Caesar WCWR should be getting paid for being a mod here. There is your job lol.
v has been to Santa Monica before

Edit: I am too slow.

^ I need to see Kickass.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

^ Never been.
< I've only ever been to states on the East coast.
v Likes rock music.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

^ Some Rock, but generally yes
< Never been out of Florida save for coming down from New York when I was 1
V Has been to New York


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

^ Yes. Born and raised.
< Georgia is a bore compared to NYC.
v Has watched wrestling for more than 5 years.


----------



## Crazy Carolina (Oct 7, 2009)

^ yes
< need to travel a lot because of my job
v is over 20 years old.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

^ nope
< needs to travel more
v has a job...


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

^ Only 18
< Gonna head off soon
V Needs to do the same and get some fresh air

EDIT: Sadly, again, no


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

^Backlund Approved 
< Backlund Approved
V Backlund Approved?


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

^ Damn straight, mang
< Operates under the Backlund system
V Also operates under the system (unless it's Stojy. If it is, then he's unapproved)


----------



## Crazy Carolina (Oct 7, 2009)

^ yes, I guess lol
< is a pretty good swimmer
v is also a good swimmer


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

^fuck no
<is bored
V is also bored.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ THE MIZ

< On Amazon.com

v Orders stuff online


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Only if it's not in the store. I'm not good at waiting for things.
< Is going to watch The Celebrity Apprentice soon.
V Likes the show also.


----------



## MVP444 (Jan 26, 2009)

^ I've seen a few episodes but don't really care for it.
< Is drinking an energy drink
v Would date a transexual


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

^ Fuck no. A man is still a man, even if you dress him in boobs, a dress, and make him a eunuch.
< Going grocery shoppin' soon
V Likes Marinara sauce


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ :agree:
< Just ate some Chinese Food
V Has ate at a "PF Chang's" restaurant


----------



## Crazy Carolina (Oct 7, 2009)

^ No 
< has an urge to go snowboarding for some reason
v Thinks that the entire Twilight series should be destroyed


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

^ Yes indeed
< Listening to music
V Likes classical music


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Nope
< Watching "The Angry Video Game Nerd"
V Has played alot of Horrible Nintendo Games


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

^ What do you mean "Horrible?" I play godly Ninty games
< Nintendo > Sony and Microsoft
V Disagrees with me


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Yes actually. Sony > All 
< Waiting for Raw to come on
V Is a fan of Wayne Brady


----------



## Crazy Carolina (Oct 7, 2009)

^ ehhh
< has finals comming up in a few days. Math is my enemy.
v also has finals comming up


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

^ sure , in like 2 weeks
<hates tests
Valso hates tests.


----------



## Crazy Carolina (Oct 7, 2009)

^ Yes sir
< likes the new Flyleaf cd
v Has not heard one song from it


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Ive got it. Flyleaf owns 
< Huge Flyleaf fan
V Might think that the girl from the group, Skillet sounds like Lacey from Flyleaf


----------



## Crazy Carolina (Oct 7, 2009)

^ she really does
< is glad that someone else likes the new Flyleaf cd
v did something fun during their spring break


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

^ Nope, I just worked 
< Is going to disneyland tomorrow
V Has never been to disneyland


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

^nope
< is listening to In This Moment
V has no clue who they are.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Likes great music

< Watching RAW

v Don't be a Jackass Cole


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Did you know Jericho has more followers on Twitter than Miz? 
< Just Woke up
V WOO WOO WOO. You Know it! :side:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Yes I know they should push Zack Ryder

< Likes Rouka/Rosa and hopes that she helps Laycool so she has something to do

V Likes Kelly Kelly being pushed on Smackdown!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Yep 
< Wants Kelly to win the Womens Title
V Wishes that Rosa would finally get a pinfall victory


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Yessir 

< Knows Smackdown! is still the #1 Brand dispite losing Jericho and Edge. As long as it has S.E.S., Christian, and Laycool 

v Knows Swagger is boring and overrated


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ :agree:
< Listening to Avril
V Knows Punk is boring and overrated


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^ he is a lil.

< I can not judge people for over rating people.

v Strat, Phantom or someone.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ How'd you guess 
< Listening to Lil' Wayne
V Wants to be a guest on the "O-Zone" :side:


----------



## Crazy Carolina (Oct 7, 2009)

^ no thanks
< goes to school in california
v thinks that OJ and Rob Terry are going to start a relationship.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Probobly....

< Thinks Jeff Jarrett or Desmond Wolfe should be Global Champion

v Agrees


----------



## El Sandman (Jan 28, 2010)

^ yes....

< no

v Agrees


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

^ I guess
< likes PWG
v likes anal


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ :lmao
< Disappointed that the new South Park Season is over 
V Likes Fishsticks :side:


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

^ never answered my question :no:
< has not been in this section in ages
v likes familly guy


----------



## MVP444 (Jan 26, 2009)

^ No, and the newer episodes since It resumed are even worse.
< Is...fucked up
v owns an mp3 player


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

^ Yeah. Sony Walkman. Don't care for Ipods or Zunes.
< Just called the cops on a fat guy who was manhandling some woman outside my house
V Hopefully is not said guy


----------



## Crazy Carolina (Oct 7, 2009)

^ no lol.
< likes final fantasy 13
v disagrees with animal lab testing


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

^ Yeah
< Looking forward to Robin Hood
V Likes Sesame Chicken


----------



## Crazy Carolina (Oct 7, 2009)

^ never heard of it
< hates forwards which tell you to send the message to 10 people or you will have bad luck.
v agrees with me


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

^ In emails and in Myspace, yeah. Forwards are dumb.
< Watching a Steve Corino promo
V Likes Final Fantasy


----------



## Crazy Carolina (Oct 7, 2009)

^ how did you know lol.
< is really bored right now.
v is also really bored.


----------



## MVP444 (Jan 26, 2009)

^ too fucked..up to be bored.
< is wide awake
v is also not tired


----------



## Crazy Carolina (Oct 7, 2009)

^ kind of sleepy.
< Cant wait for the weather to get better so I can go swimming.
v thinks that Hank Hill reminds them of JR.


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

^ yep
< likes malcom in the middle
v lives by themselves


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

^ Super Dragon mark
< Listening to music right now
V Is watching TV


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Not atm

< Downloading Music

v Has over 1500 posts


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Almost :side:
< Listening to Linkin Park
V Stopped liking LP after hearing their most recent album


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Wrong, I always have been a fan

< Recently lost all the music on his computer

v Drinks Pepsi


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ How'd you know im drinking Pepsi? I seriously am! 
< Might watch the Impact Replay
V Wants to see Cleveland go to the Superbowl


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Lol

< Needs 1 more WWE PPV DVD to complete the Cena/Edge PPV Saga

v Is Pee Wee Herman or Captain Kangaroo


----------



## Crazy Carolina (Oct 7, 2009)

^ 

< likes going to Las Vegas from time to time.

v thinks that Corey from Slipknot should not have cut his hair.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Nah, Taylor is cool either way 

< Wants to be Lady Gaga's Top Listener at Last.Fm

v Knows it is a very difficult task


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

^ No, not really. 
< Listening to Eminem. Haven't heard a song from him in years.
V Listens to Eminem


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Yeah 

< Knows Smackdown! > RAW

v Agrees


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

^ In certain places, yes
< Is bored at school. 
v is also bored... probably moreso than me


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ I'm more tired than bored.
< Wants to go to sleep.
V Is wide awake.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ ...

< Listening to Courtyard Hounds

v Wants Dixie Chicks to come back


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Meh. Not big on them tbh 
< Watching Jack Sthhhwager's promo fpalm
V Is Jack Swagger's #1 fan


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Never

< Has not seen Smackdown! this week

v Is invisible


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ How'd you know? :hmm:
< Has to work 10hrs tomorrow..ugh
V Is Perfection....Perfection :side:


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

^ thank you, you made my day
< likes anal
v is a jew


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ No

< Watching WCW

v Hated WCW or did not watch it


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

^ All lies
< Loved WCW between 2OOO and 2OO1
v Hated it during that time


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Wrong, I always enjoyed WCW

< [!] 

v Knows Metal Gear Solid is amazing


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

^ must realise that that ship has sailed
< is not Incrediboy or Syndrome and just wanted to assist
v works alone, if you know what i mean


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ lol

< [!] Again

v Knows I cant think of anything better than [!] and thinks that is very weird


----------



## MVP444 (Jan 26, 2009)

^ you really are
< likes snow
v also likes snow


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ .......

< Lacuna Coil fan

v Never heard of the band


----------



## MVP444 (Jan 26, 2009)

^ I don't listen to bad music
< likes good music
v also likes good music


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Yes
< Watching a Sinbad standup special
V Is a Jobber


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Mikey 

< Hates Jack Swagger 

v Probobly jumped on his bandwaggon


----------



## MVP444 (Jan 26, 2009)

^ Has always liked Jack Swagger
< Thinks Natalya is an ugly skank with implants
v HHH will win WWE Championship by the end of 2010


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Is obviously sore over being called a pussydick... 

< Hates nUbs like MVP444

V Is probobly gonna be that thing again


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ No 
< Getting Sleepy
V Likes The Hart Dynasty


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Yup 

< Feeling a little tired

v Has seen the movie Heart Break Kid and may own that movie


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ I heard that Shawn Michaels was supposed to make a cameo but it got cut out of the movie
< Also Tired
V Wants Swagger to lose to Big Show at OTL


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Yes, but I know it is impossible

< Also heard that HBK was supposed to be in The HBK lol If he filmed it it should have been in Special Feautures

v Is MIKEY!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Maybe :side:
< Listening to a Gaga song called "Sometimes" and the beat is exactly the same as "Eh Eh (Nothing I Can Say)"
V May have heard "Blueberry Kisses" by Lady Gaga


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ I have heard pretty much everything of hers

< Was glad alot of her awesome unreleased stuff is on Pure Songs

v Has Pure Songs


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ :agree:
< Huge fan of GAGA
V Might be a fan of Ke$ha


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Hellz to the yeah 

< Almost Courtyard Hounds top listener on Last.Fm

v One of Ashley Tisdale's top Listeners


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Almost 13,000 Plays 
< Recently reached 10,000 X-Tina Plays
V Has alot of Britney Spears plays on Last.fm


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Not nearly as much as I want to have. Someday I will though

< Knows this is the longest I have ever been in this thread I think

v Is The Mike.. and is AWESOME!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Correct 
< Has started to like alot of wrestlers i used to despise, this year (Still dont like Punk though :side
V Likes the Twilight Series


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ It is not really my cup of tea

< Did however enjoy Taylor Lautner on SNL

v Saw that episode or should see it


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Havent seen it
< Thats not a bad thing...Thats a good thing
V It's Me..It's me, Its D..D..P :side:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Knows DDP is great, so great I made a username after him

< Liked DDP/Raven's WCW and TNA rivalries

v Knows they are two of the greats of wrestling


----------



## MVP444 (Jan 26, 2009)

^ DDP is great, Raven is gay
< thinks WCW was better than WWE
v disagrees


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

^ Might be a homophobe 
< Is sitting on the fence on the whole WCW WWE and which is better thing
v is probably from the UK too and might be having a Strongbow and snacking on some kettle chips as i write this


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ No

< CHIKARA fan

v Likes CZW, PWG, ROH, and/or CHIKARA


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

^ Yeah
< Has A wrist band that says i <3 boobies
V Knows who raven got his quote from. quote the raven never more.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ The great Edgar Allen Poe

< Is a big English Literature guy

v Didn't know but now they know!


----------



## Toots Dalton (Feb 8, 2010)

^ Nutty for Nattie

< Should be working

v Better say something nice about me.....or else!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ :hmm:
< Listening to music
V Is obsessed with the Jonas Brothers


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Aww Hell No!

< Finished Watching Hart&Soul today and will watch My Journey tomorrow

v Also collects WWE DVDs because they are AWESOME!!!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ I have over 20 WWE DVD's , Mostly Divas :side:
< About to reach 13,000 Tisdale Plays
V Has a Twitter account


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

^ I do, but I never use it.

< Bored at uni.

V Collects TNA DVD's


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ No.
< Collects WWE DVDs.
V Is bored.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Yea. Looking at Punk does that to me 
< Listening to X-Tina's new song
V May be a fan of Christina Aguilera


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Yes I am.
< Can't wait for her new album.
V Not a fan of her.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

^Eh, not my cup of tea, she's very talented though.
<listening to music
V is also listening to music.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Yup

< Kind of annoyed right atm

v Is probobly relaxed


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

^ Yeah, I am.

< Wonders why Angel Phantom is annoyed. 

V Hope they can tell me why Phantom is annoyed.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ I was annoyed because I had just woken up and have to do some stuff today, I am fine now since I had my coffee 

< Will Watch HBK's My Journey DVD today

v May also have it


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Nope 
< Owns over 500 DVD's 
V May also have a big DVD collection


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Its getting there

< Thinks Michelle Mcool and Natalya are the best WWE divas

v Probobly disagrees


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Knows that Kelly > All 
< Hopes to meet Kelly someday
V Wants Bret to win the US title next week.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ As a long time fan, I would LOVE it

< Knows Bret should win the U.S. Championship and bring in Teddy Hart and give it to him

v Edgehead


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Yes I am. 
< Is a fan of Katy Perry. 
V Likes her new single, California Gurls.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ :agree:
< Disappointed with the Maxim Hot 100 list
V Is a fan of Kelly "The Great" Kelly


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Sure I guess. But she's not great.
< Is a fan of Maryse "The Great" Ouellet
V Is a fan of her also.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

^ i'm a semi fan of hers
< fan of gail
V should also be a fan of gail kim


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Who?
< Bored
V Loves hearing Jack Swagger's promos


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

^ God No!:no:
< Loves Hayley Williams
v Fan of CM Punk


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

^ punk owns. 
< watching south park
V may have watched it in the last 24 hours.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ I watch it almost every day 
< Getting Sleepy
V Changes the channel as soon as they see that Punk has a mic in his hand.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ No, but when Cena has a mic in his hand I mute the TV.
< Is not a fan of John Cena.
V Is a big fan of him.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ HBK and Maryse fan

< Has HBK in his Top 10

v Has done the Sweet Chin Music before


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

^ Yep. On my friend and in random runnings.
< Has Rey Rey in his Top 10
V Has done the West Coast Pop before


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

^ Has been caught hiding in the ball pit at Chuck E. Cheese's.

< Has taken the West Coast Pop, not performed it himself.

V Will receive a stiff kick in the pants.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

^Don't plan to

< Biggest CM Punk fan here

V Probably is a CM Punk fan


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Yes Definatley

< 30/30-150

v Likes ROH


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

^ Used to haven't watched it since Punk and Joe left though. 

< Should probably be sleep. 

V Might think the Hogan era in TNA has been a failure thus far.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Not entirely

< Happy about The Band on this week's iMPACT

v Is pissed about it


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ I don't really watch TNA.
< Watches TNA for the Beautiful People.
V Likes TNA more than WWE.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Pretty much 

< Loved this weeks Smackdown!

v Will watch it


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

^ Did and it was pretty solid. 

< Trae fan

V Probably doesn't know who Trae is even though he/she should.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ I only like some rap

< Watching Sacrifice 2010 still

v Joined WF after me


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Before you actually 
< Just got off work, been there since 4am 
V Has tried a "Swaggie"


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

^ Nah but it looked pretty good actually, lol. 

< Am a Phoenix Suns fan

V Hopefully isn't a Lakers fan.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Yea i like the Lakers but my team is the Raptors 
< Has recently got back into Ghostbusters
V May have played one of the Ghostbusters Video games


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Never actually

< Happy about the WWE OTL card

v May also be


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Yea
< Thinks my Melissa banner turned out well
V Wants Big Show to knock out Swagger and win the WHC


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Definatley

< Actually looking forward to the I Quit match

v Glad Batista is leaving


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Yea
< Knows Kelly should be Womens Champ next
V Agrees


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ No.
< Likes Maryse and she should be Diva's champion.
V Will look at my avy before posting.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ :agree:
< Knows that Kelly is much hotter than Maryse
V Agrees with me


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ No Maryse is way hotter.
< Knows that Maryse is my favorite diva atm.
V Is a fan of Maryse.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

^ I wanna see he as womens champion
<But Thinks Trish Stratus is Better Than Maryse
V Agrees


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Yep
< Has been yawning during this S.E.S promo
V Thinks S.E.S is boring


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Hell no! They're the most entertaining thing on Smackdown atm.
< S.E.S. fan.
V Also a fan of the S.E.S.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ S.E.S. is the best thing going in pro wrestling

< Thinks Cena will use the Taperecorder Sunday

v Thinks there will be a "Creative" finish to I Quit like in LMS


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Possibly
< Watching Chelsea Lately
V Likes Girls that like Girls :side:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Watches good television shows

< Experiencing speaker problems :cuss:

v Knows........something


----------



## Bookworm Rocks (Jun 23, 2009)

^ Loves the S.E.S, particularly Serena
< Knows many things
V Agrees that WWE should hire Melissa


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Definatley

< Bought DVDs today

v Is over 16 years of age


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ 25 actually 
< Has a birthday in August
V Might have watched the show, NCIS


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ Definatley, but only the original series because the other one doesnt have anybody cool

< Knows it is almost 11PM here

v May live in a different timezone


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ No. 
< Is about to go to sleep.
V Wants to be saved by CM Punk.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ No but he has saved me from a taking a sleeping pill a few times 
< One of the few who dont like Punk
V Will one day realize that Punk is boring :side:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

^ No, Punk's first name is not Dave or Jack 

< Listening to an awesome JeriMiz remix

v Likes JeriMiz


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

^ Yes I do.
< Kinda want The Hart Dynasty to win tonight.
V Wants JeriMiz to win.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

^ nope < wants barrett and jericho to form barricho v likes that idea


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ I guess 
< Listening to Demi Lovato
V Is happy that Punk is bald


----------

